# Vic Xmas Swap



## Kleiny

*Here it is the one all us Victorians have been waiting for;

The XMAS Swap.

I thought i might get in and organize this one as its going to be in Bendigo (yes REG hear the Banjo's Play).​*
Ok so the idea is get it done now and nobody has a decent reason to pull out due to not brewing a beer.

Max 28 in the swap and a list of who will just attend for a good time. 

I will put on a roast (most likely pork) and plenty of vege and bread, there will be a cover charge for all to cover the food.

Swapers must provide 28 bottles of their finest beer. 

1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable.
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates or a sturdy box.
4. The date for the swap will be sometime late November or early December.
5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name and swap number on the cap.
6. The places will be limited to the first 26 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be a reserve's list opened.

No arguments about bottles this time round just fill what you have and bring them along.

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.


----------



## Maple

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there. 
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there


----------



## seemax

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there. 
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there 
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending


----------



## Barramundi

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending 
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully 

why a max of 26 klieny ?? 28 works better 2 full milk crates no clinking bottles


----------



## Fourstar

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending 
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Swapers must provide 25 bottles of their finest beer.



Shouldnt you mean 26? Otherwise it will be a PITA to work out who's case is whos, with 26 we can just take any cases and we will all have the same.


----------



## Wardhog

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.

Note: I mean to point a mate or two at this swap, and I might just be a placeholder for one of them if they're not quick enough. 

But no way am I gonna miss the party. Please do NOT have it on 22 Nov.


----------



## Kleiny

ok 28 it is and you need 28 bottles to make the swap easier for fourstar to work out  

Got a couple or replies fairly quick, i bet tomorrow will see a few more once everybody is at work and on the net.


----------



## brettprevans

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet


----------



## Barramundi

good work gettin it away and runnin early kleiny , i take it you have room for those who wish to stay the evening ?


----------



## brendo

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably


----------



## Kleiny

Barramundi said:


> good work gettin it away and runnin early kleiny , i take it you have room for those who wish to stay the evening ?



Plenty of space either in the house or the shed for those with swags, air mattress and spare beds (send the family away for the night, being summer i dont think it will be a problem


----------



## chris.taylor.98

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know


----------



## Barramundi

Kleiny said:


> Plenty of space either in the house or the shed for those with swags, air mattress and spare beds (send the family away for the night, being summer i dont think it will be a problem




thats what we all thought last year and what a horrible rainy day that was , great party but shitty day


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> ok 28 it is and you need 28 bottles to make the swap easier for fourstar to work out



Yep, remember 28 bottles! i sure as hell want 3 swaps worth of beer to take home!


----------



## Leigh

Crikey, wasn't expecting this so soon...

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know 
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK

PS Rule 6 should be changed to 28


----------



## reg

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.


----------



## manticle

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though

If it's on the weekend of the 14th and 15th Nov (which is more mid than late) though I will have to gracefully withdraw so I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## WarmBeer

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
11. Warmbeer


----------



## Leigh

Fixed the list to catch those who all edited at the same time...

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang. 
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though 
13. Warmbeer


----------



## hairofthedog

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know 
10. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know

attendence depends on date as both by kids have bdays in nov 14th & 17 so to weekends of partys


----------



## notung

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know 
10. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
11. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!

Good on you Kleiny!!!
There's something happening for me either 13th or 20th (both Fri nights). But Saturday night would probably be the go anyway wouldn't it, with travel etc?


----------



## scott_penno

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know 
10. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
11. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
12. sappas - NFI


----------



## Leigh

2 hours and already half gone! To avoid arguments, please check the posts above yours when you add your name to make sure you include everybody.

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang. 
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though 
13. Warmbeer 
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI


----------



## donmateo

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang. 
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though 
13. Warmbeer 
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know


----------



## zebba

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang. 
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though 
13. Warmbeer 
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know 
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never

Warmbeer has pressured me into putting my name down here, if not to show up then atleast to swap. Unlikely I'll be able to come, depending on the date though I might be able to swing it. Most of Nov = no way. Any other time = should be able to swing it


----------



## Supra-Jim

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably 
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang. 
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though 
13. Warmbeer 
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know 
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant

Cheers SJ


----------



## therook

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents

Had a few beers with Kleiny on saturday arvo....will be a great venue

I have put Fents in as i don't think he has seen the post.....Thanks for the SMS leigh
Rook


----------



## brettprevans

I was thinking of skipping this one but I think i'll get paid out on too much if I do.

Good job Kleiny for posting early. start brewing and then there's no reason to pull out....now just to take my own advice and get a lager going...


----------



## Supra-Jim

Just glad i got my name on the list. The XMAS in July looked like it was a pretty good one, can't believe i missed out on that!!

Now to work out what to brew!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Kleiny

therook said:


> 20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending



:lol: ROFL


----------



## Fents

right whats going on here then......

ahhh all is good and well, carry on, move along nothing to see here.

nice work kleiny...not 100% sure if i can attend, best off deciding on a date early kleiny so it gives everyone plenty of notice. ahhh who am i kidding wont be a party without a clown in tow.


----------



## Fents

oh and thanks rook for thinking of the children.


----------



## Kleiny

Fents said:


> best off deciding on a date early kleiny so it gives everyone plenty of notice. ahhh who am i kidding wont be a party without a clown in tow.



Dates will be set once we fill the swappers so everybody has some input.

Im not really fussed about the dates it could even be early Nov to get it done as everybody gets busy in Dec, but we will take a look soon


----------



## Leigh

Kleiny said:


> therook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ROFL
Click to expand...


I want to see that on the label...that'd be a big call though, but I think Rook is capable!


----------



## Barramundi

your runnin the show kleiny , you pick the date and let others follow .. 

fentsy as if you wont be there !


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> 20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending





Leigh said:


> I want to see that on the label...that'd be a big call though, but I think Rook is capable!



Ha! Mate, hows about a Helles or a German Pils? :icon_drool2: Something clean so you cant hide the faults! :lol: 

That might be the go for me i think. Brew it now, store it @ the folks place in their spare fridge for 4ish months, age her really well. Trying to think of something decent to suck back opn a hot summers day/night... Maybe a cream ale is in order!


----------



## therook

Fourstar said:


> Ha! Mate, hows about a Helles or a German Pils? :icon_drool2: Something clean so you cant hide the faults! :lol:
> 
> That might be the go for me i think. Brew it now, store it @ the folks place in their spare fridge for 4ish months, age her really well. Trying to think of something decent to suck back opn a hot summers day/night... Maybe a cream ale is in order!




Pilsner could be the go mate......but i already know you brew excellent Pilsners etc etc

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Pilsner could be the go mate......but i already know you brew excellent Pilsners etc etc
> 
> Rook



Nah I'd vote Fourstar makes a Trappist... A vow of silence would make it most authentic. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar

warrenlw63 said:


> Nah I'd vote Fourstar makes a Trappist... A vow of silence would make it most authentic.
> Warren -



Ha! Not a chance warren! Not to mention the only thing belgian/french ive brewed has been a wit h34r: .

Why dont you join in on the swap warren? Would love to see what your beers are like!


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> Ha! Not a chance warren! Not to mention the only thing belgian/french ive brewed has been a wit h34r: .
> 
> Why dont you join in on the swap warren? Would love to see what your beers are like!



and the gauntlet has been thrown down....

balls in your court wazza... :lol:


----------



## reg

Kleiny,

I dont have any shifts allocated for that time of year yet so the sooner a date is chosen the sooner I can get it booked in and be able to attend. Even with my banjo, false teeth and road kill for tucker.... <_< 

Daughters Birthday the 5th December so wont be able to attend that weekend, but should be right on the others.

:icon_cheers: Reg


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> and the gauntlet has been thrown down....
> balls in your court wazza... :lol:



With 7 spots still to fill!


----------



## warrenlw63

Haha not this one gents. Hard enough getting to the local ones let alone Bendigo. :blink: 

One day.

Warren -


----------



## Fents

dont have to attend mate (even tho rook calls you a big girls blouse every swap), just brew for the swap....and to hush the critics. youve got 4 months to get your brewing on


----------



## gava

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.


----------



## Neill

Bit too far away for me to go I think, hope you guys have a good time!


----------



## brettprevans

Neill said:


> Bit too far away for me to go I think, hope you guys have a good time!


dont attend, just contribute then. a fair few wont be going.


----------



## saccarin63

Fents said:


> dont have to attend mate (even tho rook calls you a big girls blouse every swap), just brew for the swap....and to hush the critics. youve got 4 months to get your brewing on


 any chance of getting on board mate, would love to do a brew at home and join in :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

mickey eyes said:


> any chance of getting on board mate, would love to do a brew at home and join in icon_cheers.gif



Come on down Mickey! Home brew a kooinda clone... see how well you can do it! 





Neill said:


> Bit too far away for me to go I think, hope you guys have a good time!



Yeah, with that women of yours and all...  


:lol: !


----------



## therook

mickey eyes said:


> any chance of getting on board mate, would love to do a brew at home and join in :icon_cheers:




Cut and paste the list and your in

Rook


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.


----------



## saccarin63

Yeastie Beastie said:


> 1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
> 2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
> 3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
> 4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
> 5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
> 6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
> 7. CM2 - nfi yet
> 8. Brendo - dont know - probably
> 9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
> 10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
> 11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
> 12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
> 13. Warmbeer
> 14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
> 15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
> 16. sappas - NFI
> 17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
> 18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
> 19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
> 20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
> 21. Fents
> 22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.
> 23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
> 24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red


----------



## brendo

Sounds like market research for new Kooinda brews to me Mickey h34r: 

Bring it on!!! :beerbang: 

Brendo


----------



## Leigh

Neill said:


> Bit too far away for me to go I think, hope you guys have a good time!



Three options there mate, car pool, send a swap and don't attend or do nothing...

You could always leave your missus in a local hotel and head back after :icon_chickcheers: 

Your call


----------



## brettprevans

im not sure i'll be able to attend but im going to at least send up a swap. jump on board and snaffle one of the last spots.


----------



## Leigh

citymorgue2 said:


> im not sure i'll be able to attend but im going to at least send up a swap. jump on board and snaffle one of the last spots.



Will be dependant on date for me...early Nov or early Dec work best for me.


----------



## warrenlw63

Fents said:


> dont have to attend mate (even tho rook calls you a big girls blouse every swap)



LOL! You've given me a very good idea for his next label.  

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar

warrenlw63 said:


> LOL! You've given me a very good idea for his next label.
> Warren -



Why am i picturing something with me in a petticoat?!


----------



## brettprevans

I can see it now.....

big girls blouse megaswill lager 
the absence of flavour really hits you.


----------



## Leigh

+1 Would like that...


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

Kleiny said:


> [/b]
> I will put on a roast (most likely pork) and plenty of vege and bread, there will be a cover charge for all to cover the food.
> 
> 
> 1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.



Let me know if you want me to bring this little puppy for the mentioned roast? 
Can get the better half to drop it off the day before if need be.


----------



## Fents

Yeastie Beastie said:


> Let me know if you want me to bring this little puppy for the mentioned roast?
> Can get the better half to drop it off the day before if need be.



how many kg's of meat does she hold?


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

Fents said:


> how many kg's of meat does she hold?



It is 600mm long x 400mm wide x 400mm deep.
I have had 6-7 KG on it and it still turns, pretty torquey.
Would be a fair assumption to say 8KG.


----------



## Barramundi

you can bring it as long as fents isnt in charge of building the fire/coals for it to be ready by four , sorry mate had to be brought up..


----------



## Wardhog

Barramundi said:


> you can bring it as long as fents isnt in charge of building the fire/coals for it to be ready by four , sorry mate had to be brought up..



Fents is a good cook, it's just lil' Fents gets in the way of starting the fire on time.

Ask one of the been-married-for-a-while blokes to light the fire, but let Fents guard the meat with his spraygun.


----------



## Barramundi

he delegated that duty at one stage as well wardy ..


----------



## Fourstar

Wardhog said:


> but let Fents guard the meat with his spraygun.



Thats what you DO NOT let him do when he has been married for a while! h34r:


----------



## mark_m

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown


I'll throw my hat in the ring & the sleeping bag in the back of the van.
Might even have to do a batch of home made beef jerky to bring along - mmmm beer snacks.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## zebba

If there's going to be a spit roast I may have to change my attendence from "not likely" to "fk family commitments, I'm there!"


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

Zebba said:


> If there's going to be a spit roast I may have to change my attendence from "not likely" to "fk family commitments, I'm there!"



I take it by that comment I will get SWMBO to drop the spit off the day before?


----------



## Brewmeister70

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager


----------



## brendo

Brewmeister70 said:


> 1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
> 2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
> 3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
> 4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
> 5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
> 6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
> 7. CM2 - nfi yet
> 8. Brendo - dont know - probably
> 9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
> 10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
> 11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
> 12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
> 13. Warmbeer
> 14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
> 15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
> 16. sappas - NFI
> 17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
> 18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
> 19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
> 20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
> 21. Fents
> 22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.
> 23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
> 24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
> 25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
> 26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager



Made it by the skin of your teeth there Brewmeister


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> Made it by the skin of your teeth there Brewmeister



Still 2 places left!


----------



## Brewmeister70

The beers in the current swap have flipped me out with their quality, so there's no way I was going to miss out, even if it means logging in from home while under the weather... 

I'll be there Kleiny if it's a non-kid weekend.

Cheers,

Brewmeister70.


----------



## Wonderwoman

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager
27. Wonderwoman - something less sweet than goldilocks :lol: - dunno


----------



## brendo

one spot left... who will snatch it up?

looking at the swappers listed, it is looking to be a darn fine swap once again!!

Brendo


----------



## Fents

Narra (barra) i've decided if you pull out of the swap at late notice again your the one thats going ON the spit.


----------



## therook

Where is Beerdingo????????????


----------



## Leigh

Hutch is missing too...


----------



## Fents

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - NFI - Attending depending on Date.
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager
27. Wonderwoman - something less sweet than goldilocks :lol: - dunno
28. Beerdingo

Reserve 1 - hutch

Dont worry hutch we both know Narra's gonna pull out last second so just have something brewed up on standby. :lol:


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> Hutch is missing too...



They can have a beer-off for last place!


----------



## Barramundi

Fents said:


> Narra (barra) i've decided if you pull out of the swap at late notice again your the one thats going ON the spit.




ive pulled out of one swap and with 3 weeks notice ... wont be out of this one fents dont you worry about that !


----------



## therook

Kleiny,

Hurry up and set the date as i have to organise holidays around that time

Rook


----------



## Kleiny

21st of November is the Date 

date set

Kleiny


----------



## manticle

Good. I'm looking at something brown but it may depend on how many brown and dark coloured ales are on the list. Otherwise I might try a SMASH pilsner (pilsner malt + saaz).

It's possible I should do both in case of bad mistakes in the pils.


----------



## gava

Updated Beer - Doing a Golden Ale (DrSmurto's style) love IT


1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - Golden Ale - Locked it in Eddie
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager
27. Wonderwoman - something less sweet than goldilocks - dunno
28. Beerdingo


----------



## Hutch

Fents said:


> Reserve 1 - hutch
> 
> Dont worry hutch we both know Narra's gonna pull out last second so just have something brewed up on standby. :lol:


Cheers Fents - I've been busy as a headless chook this last week, sent to Seoul at short notice, so hadn't put my name on this.
After the quality of the July swap, and previous, I'd be a madman to miss the next one.

...not sure I can make it out to Kleiny's place for the swap, as the July swap got me in all sorts with SWMBO (2 days written-off, and 2 small kids).
Most likely a non-attendee if someone pulls out.

Hmmmm, what to brew for a summer swap?


----------



## Hutch

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: No idea what I'll be brewing though
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - Golden Ale - Locked it in Eddie
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager
27. Wonderwoman - something less sweet than goldilocks - dunno
28. Beerdingo 

Reserves
1. Hutch


----------



## manticle

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: EITHER American Brown ale with chinook and/or amarillo OR SMASH pilsner with saaz
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - Golden Ale - Locked it in Eddie
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager
27. Wonderwoman - something less sweet than goldilocks - dunno
28. Beerdingo


----------



## Maple

Cheers Kleiny, it's in the book and leave pass pre-approved! now to see if I can figure out how to make a...nah, I'll surprise y'all.


----------



## brendo

Leave pass sorted - date locked into SWMBO's diary and calendar. Now I just have to work out what I am going to brew :unsure: 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## beerDingo

Cheers for chucking me on there Fents. We've moved to a new building at work, and my monitor is easily seen, so can't browse AHB like before.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

beerDingo said:


> Cheers for chucking me on there Fents. We've moved to a new building at work, and my monitor is easily seen, so can't browse AHB like before.



Get that sorted on your Workplace agreement lol.


----------



## reg

Kleiny,

Due to my shift roster and leave etc over NOV - Jan unfortunately doesnt look like I will be able to attend, am rostered on for night shift that night (only just been allocated) I am trying to get out of it but difficult time of year.
I will still be in the swap just not attending at this stage.

Cheers
Reg
P.S I will just have to stick some pics of sheep with lipstick on and play deliverance on the DVD and it will be just like being there anyway........ :icon_cheers:


----------



## lucas

geeze, these things fill up quick

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: EITHER American Brown ale with chinook and/or amarillo OR SMASH pilsner with saaz
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - Golden Ale - Locked it in Eddie
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager
27. Wonderwoman - something less sweet than goldilocks - dunno
28. Beerdingo


Reserves:
1. lucas


----------



## lucas

whoops, sorry hutch. copied this list from manticle who left you off  

cant seem to edit :/

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - as i'm hosting i will be there.
2. Maple - something - date dependent, will be there
3. Seemax - (A or E) IPA - attending
4. Barramundi - dunno- hopefully
5. Fourstar - dunno - maybe
6. Wardhog - Wobbly Hill House Ale - hell or high water I will be there.
7. CM2 - nfi yet
8. Brendo - dont know - probably
9. Chris Taylor - don't know - don't know
10. Leigh - NFI maybe an Alt - Should be OK
11. Reg - banjo lager with a bit of a twang.
12 Manticle: EITHER American Brown ale with chinook and/or amarillo OR SMASH pilsner with saaz
13. Warmbeer
14. Hairofthedog - Lemon Wit - dont know
15. Notung - not sure - I'll be there!
16. sappas - NFI
17. Don Mateo - don't know - don't know
18. Zebba - probably extract AIPA - unlikely, but never say never
19. Supra-Jim - no idea - date dependant
20. Rook - Something better than Fourstars - Attending
21. Fents
22. Gava - Golden Ale - Locked it in Eddie
23. Yeastie Beastie - IPA or Chocolate Porter - With Bells On.
24. mickey eyes-american pale or irish red
25. mark_m - Porter or English Brown
26. Brewmeister70 - some sort of lager
27. Wonderwoman - something less sweet than goldilocks - dunno
28. Beerdingo


Reserves:
1. Hutch
2. lucas


----------



## WarmBeer

Ok, I've started the official Wiki article, so we've got a single place for the list of attendee's, reserves, non-swappers, etc.

Here it is - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=100


----------



## Kleiny

WarmBeer said:


> Ok, I've started the official Wiki article, so we've got a single place for the list of attendee's, reserves, non-swappers, etc.
> 
> Here it is - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=100



Nice work warmbeer - much easier to keep a track of now

Thanks


----------



## brettprevans

found a game that would look right at home at the next caseswap. first one out looses!


----------



## Leigh

ha ha ha ha...wasn't Fents alluding to this game earlier in this thread?


----------



## therook

citymorgue2 said:


> found a game that would look right at home at the next caseswap. first one out looses!
> 
> 
> View attachment 29298




Who is going to hop in with Barra?

Rook


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> Who is going to hop in with Barra?
> 
> Rook



I vote first round is Fourstar and Barra.


----------



## WarmBeer

I think Fourstar might complain about Barra's apparent lack of sanitation again.

Sorry to all the rest of you, you had to be there


----------



## Maple

therook said:


> Who is going to hop in with Barra?
> 
> Rook


I think this calls for a poll...and barra gets 2 votes


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> I vote first round is Fourstar and Barra.


Two men enter, one man leaves
Two men enter, one man leaves...


----------



## Fourstar

*Sigh*... I guess ill bring the soap! <_<


----------



## Barramundi

Fourstar said:


> *Sigh*... I guess ill bring the soap! <_<



you fuckers are sick !! however november could be about time for my yearly tub ...LOL

make it solvol will ya fourstar ...


----------



## Fourstar

Barramundi said:


> make it solvol will ya fourstar ...



I actually wrote solvol, then retracted to soap. I'll make sure i bring a loofah on a stick too.


----------



## Leigh

Given the general ingenuity of brewers, I reckon you could modify a Comfort Wipe to handle a loofer 4* h34r:


----------



## Kleiny

This is just like its gonna be up heres.



:lol:

One for you Reg


----------



## Barramundi

YEEEEE HAAAAARRRRR !!!!


----------



## Leigh

Y'all be a liiittttllle slooooow in ben-diiii-goh


----------



## manticle

Rather than make a new thread I might post this here because it is for the XMAS swap.

What are people's experiences with wyeast 2278?

I brewed 25 litres of pilsner on Sunday with an unexpected OG of around 1065. The previous day I made a manticle cheaparse starter (no stir plate so basically just boil water, cool to 18, add yeast activator packet with 100g dme and whisk, cover and sit, whisking occasionally). The pack was dated may 2009 so going on previous advice from John at GG, I had already smacked it at a rate of half a day for each month since manufacture. The swelling was minimal and there was no krausen on the yeast when it came to pitching time. I have read somewhere that lager yeasts don't show like to show themselves as much so I wasn't overly concerned.

Neither was I overly concerned when a day or two after pitching, I saw no amazing krausen. However today I checked the gravity and it was sitting at 1065. Brew doesn't taste vinegary (tastes a bit like raw sugar) but that seems not so good to me. I had a pack of saflager that I pitched in because I don't want to lose this brew (even if it doesn't make it to the swap). Temp has varied between 10 and 12 over the last few days.

Was I wrong to add the dried?


----------



## Kleiny

I's been plannen on bein th fastest damn banjo der is.


----------



## Kleiny

manticle said:


> Was I wrong to add the dried?



I wouldn't say you were wrong to add the dried yeast but when i used this one i think it took a good 4 days to get going.

Mind you it was underpitched, really for lager yeasts of this type a good 2-3 days int the smack pack and then made up in a 2 litre starter would give the optimum yeast count.

You will probably find that by the time the dries stuff takes off the 2278 will ahve kicked into gear.

Kleiny


----------



## manticle

Ok. Mine might have been underpitched too. For such a high gravity (efficiency must have been beyond expectations) and being a lager I probably should have made the starter earlier and built it up (or paid money I don't have and used 2 packs with the same method). Hopefully this one works out.

I panicked (being a week's ferment in a couple of days without a single point dropping). I feel like a new brewer again. OMG my airlock is stealing my shirts and wearing them on Sundays. Should I buy a new heat belt?


----------



## Kleiny

manticle said:


> Should I buy a new heat belt?



Not for a lager my friend not for a lager.

:lol:


----------



## manticle

Kleiny said:


> Not for a lager my friend not for a lager.
> 
> :lol:



No just to hold my hot pants up.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Was I wrong to add the dried?



If you wanted the profile of the czech pils, yes. if you dont care... no.

lagers, if underpitched will have a massive lag time if pitched cold. 2-3days ive noticed. upon repitch at the correct pitching rate, they have the same kickoff time as any old ale. Dont be concerned all too much, the beer should turn out fine anyway, jut be glad you have temp control, i believe its teh key to a decent lager mate!

cheers!


----------



## manticle

I did want that profile but I also didn't want to tip 25 litres away.

I've only done a couple of extract lagers previously (both of which turned out well) so I'm not insanely experienced and I've never used a liquid lager yeast.

I know one strain is meant to dominate but assuming that takes time to occur and esters etc are produced early, wouldn't I still get some of the 2278 profile?


----------



## Fourstar

Well Rook,

Ive taken inspiration from my surroundings and have decided to produce a Viet style rice lager. If you are up for the challenge, read on below.

Can be anything from a Bia Hoi, which is a light low alc 3-4% lager, malty sweet, yet finishes dry and spritzy(probably due to the carbonation). A really refreshing midstrength lager. One for the Peasants or a qick lager on the sidewalk before the sweaty ride home.

The other option is a higher alc 'premium' regional lager such as Huda Beer, Saigon, 333 or Bia Ha Noi. These premium lagers focus on an ABV of around 4.2 -5%. The malt flavour varies from being like Bia hoi or a light spritzy hoppy $uro Lager. The only catch with all of these beers, it must have rice in it. None of the ingredient lists have left rice out, its either noted as rice or 'cereal' in english.

General Gist: 
- Bia Hoi is much like a lagered Cream/Blonde/Helles Style with rice.
- Viet Premium Lagers are more so a Standard Lager/Pilsner variety with rice.

Some hints:
- They use shorgrain rice for food here predominantly. 
- Some breweries have German, Czech and Danish influence/equiptment.
- Beer is either pils/malty sweet or really dry, nothing really balanced in between. 
- Focus is on the refreshment, not so much the malt profile or a slap you in the face hop aroma/flavour but it can linger (the bia hoi is very pils sweet in the finish.)

Take the Challenge, if you dare! 

Beers! (time for another Huda, im sweating my arse off in the foyer of the hotel im staying at in Hue as i type this.) :icon_drunk:


----------



## manticle

My pilsner is hanging out around 10 degrees and is progressing very, very slowly. Started 1060 (aforementioned 1065 was due to an elementary error that I should have already known about). Nearly 2 weeks later it's 1040. I guess this is a good thing - lager ferment slow and patient manticle, slow and patient.

We shall see. You all might be getting something else but we shall see.


----------



## Maple

That's the way Manticle. Stick with it. As for me, patience isn't a virtue I possess, so I'm thinking something quick and hoppy. Looking forward to you wares!


----------



## Kleiny

Munich Helles is kegged getting ready to be bottled in a holding pattern at 2C so can probably stay in the kegs for another week and then its bottleing time.

The good thing about brewing early is if its no good i will have to do another lager.


----------



## gava

i have to put a brew down soon! for this... busy theses days three weeks until my wedding.. got bucks today...


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Munich Helles is kegged getting ready to be bottled in a holding pattern at 2C so can probably stay in the kegs for another week and then its bottleing time.
> The good thing about brewing early is if its no good i will have to do another lager.



Sounds the goods Kleiny! I can't wait to get my lips around it! Ive been trying to formulate a killer recipe for this swap in-line with the rice lagers ive been having along this trip. Unfortunately all of my rice lagers have been lacking the special flavour that i get over here. I don't know if its the terrior or what but something is missing. Maybe im just over complicating things and a simple 70% Malt 30% Rice grist, hopped to 25IBU will be in order for a killer Brau! I'll sleep on it for the nest few weeks until the big brew day. Maybe something will click.


----------



## Quintrex

Fourstar said:


> Sounds the goods Kleiny! I can't wait to get my lips around it! Ive been trying to formulate a killer recipe for this swap in-line with the rice lagers ive been having along this trip. Unfortunately all of my rice lagers have been lacking the special flavour that i get over here. I don't know if its the *terrior* or what but something is missing. Maybe im just over complicating things and a simple 70% Malt 30% Rice grist, hopped to 25IBU will be in order for a killer Brau! I'll sleep on it for the nest few weeks until the big brew day. Maybe something will click.



How much terrior do they use in the beers over their. I don't have any terrior in stock, can I sub dalmation or I can probably get my hands on an annoying chihuahua or two. Do you add it in the mash or the boil? Please help as I'd love to master making this interesting beer.


----------



## brettprevans

4* make a light dig beer, I mean Vietnam beer. Not enough good light beers around. I recon my Aussie style lager will be a go-er for the swap. It's fermenting away nicely @ 10c and smelling great.


----------



## horner34

citymorgue2 said:


> found a game that would look right at home at the next caseswap. first one out looses!
> 
> 
> View attachment 29298




:icon_offtopic: My mate is leaving to set up a saw mill in africa.

Me and the boys reckon he'll end up in one of those with a few veggies


----------



## manticle

I'm not bathing naked with anyone.

My feet smell.


----------



## altone

Well, guess I'm too late for the case swap but I'd love to be there anyhows.

Might just bring a case of something brewed and brown in case all the reserves drop out.
Not like it's going to go to waste.

Mark me down for the gig, but don't expect me to enjoy the banjos.


----------



## altone

Oh yes, and if anyone needs a drop off point in the SE subs assuming there's no better option - I could do that too.
I will be attending.

Home is Frankston North - work is Moorabbin.


----------



## Kleiny

Yep definitely show up Bod, the more the merrior

Usually everybody brings along some of there finest to share around. 

There will be plenty of keg space, (i have 4 taps and space for 6 kegs in one keezer and 3 kegs in another keezer).

Kleiny


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

I have to pull out of the Vic Crate Swap (#23) unfortunately as SWMBO and myself are on the move to Penshurst.
I will still be an avid viewer of AHB and hope all goes well with the crate swap. Spewing I will miss it but things have to be done...


----------



## WarmBeer

No probs, Yeastie.

I'll shuffle Hutch into your place on the list, he's first on the Reserves list.

Best of luck with the move.


----------



## Hutch

WarmBeer said:


> No probs, Yeastie.
> 
> I'll shuffle Hutch into your place on the list, he's first on the Reserves list.
> 
> Best of luck with the move.


Woohoo!
Hmmmm, what can I poison you with this time?.....


----------



## Fents

Hutch said:


> Woohoo!
> Hmmmm, what can I poison you with this time?.....



Make a massive US 2IPA with lotsa cascade, chinook and simcoe. and i mean MASSIVE!


----------



## therook

Unfortunately i wont be going into the swap but will be attending so i have moved lucas into my position and moved up the reserves list

Rook


----------



## WarmBeer

Bugger,

Just drank your "Three Shades of Shout" last night Rook, and man, I'm in love...

Will have to resort to plagiarising the recipe now.



therook said:


> Unfortunately i wont be going into the swap but will be attending so i have moved lucas into my position and moved up the reserves list
> 
> Rook


----------



## Katherine

therook said:


> Unfortunately i wont be going into the swap but will be attending so i have moved lucas into my position and moved up the reserves list
> 
> Rook



You being greedy?


----------



## Fents

Katie said:


> You being greedy?



nah he's trading us in for a QLD swap of all things. your off my xmas card this year sorry rook.


----------



## Katherine

Just make sure he doesnt come back all wierd! Chappo's trying to get us up there for a swap! Are you kidding.

Not sure what they swap up there... but Na staying away.


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> nah he's trading us in for a QLD swap of all things. your off my xmas card this year sorry rook.




We'll discuss this on Friday Fents while we're making 90 litres of Oktoberfest.....by the end of the night i bet i'm back on the xmas card list  

Rook


----------



## lucas

therook said:


> Unfortunately i wont be going into the swap but will be attending so i have moved lucas into my position and moved up the reserves list
> 
> Rook


sorry to see you pulling out rook, although I have to admit I'm happy that I'm in the swap now.

now I just need to figure out what to brew, something a little paler than my winter swap contribution methinks.

has anyone tried those fruit flavourings that craftbrewer sells yet? I'm toying with the idea of a blueberry heffe, but I'm not sure if it's really a good idea or if it's just because I'm intrigued with blue food and drink in general


----------



## chappo1970

theRook will be fine besides he'll come back from the Qld case swap vowing to rebel against the wowsers... Good god this thread is soooooo boring it's seriously 1000x worse than watching... what was that Tom Hanks movie with the volley ball "Wilson"??? Castaway? Runnaway? Anyway you get the idea  



Fents said:


> nah he's trading us in for a QLD swap of all things. your off my xmas card this year sorry rook.



No loss Rook us Qlders will send ya one instead  



Katie said:


> Just make sure he doesnt come back all wierd! Chappo's trying to get us up there for a swap! Are you kidding.
> 
> Not sure what they swap up there... but Na staying away.



I would be more worried about Lloydie's disposition after a Qld Case Swap rather your own Katie... h34r: Besides you know you want to...


----------



## Katherine

Chappo said:


> theRook will be fine besides he'll come back from the Qld case swap vowing to rebel against the wowsers... Good god this thread is soooooo boring it's seriously 1000x worse than watching... what was that Tom Hanks movie with the volley ball "Wilson"??? Castaway? Runnaway? Anyway you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> No loss Rook us Qlders will send ya one instead
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more worried about Lloydie's disposition after a Qld Case Swap rather your own Katie... h34r: Besides you know you want to...




na. I actually feel like throwing up every time I look at that thread! 

Planning to go over in March or April so drats we miss it!


----------



## Fents

Chappo said:


> No loss Rook us Qlders will send ya one instead



but can you afford the postage chappo?

our threads are boring because we dont need to speak shit through a gazzilion posts about how good our swaps are - we know their the best we just dont like to brag about it. less posting more drinking mate.


----------



## chappo1970

Fents said:


> but can you afford the postage chappo?
> 
> our threads are boring because we dont need to speak shit through a gazzilion posts about how good our swaps are - we know their the best we just dont like to brag about it. less posting more drinking mate.



.... sorry what was that Fents? Must have nodded off again?


----------



## Fents

Chappo said:


> .... sorry what was that Fents? Must have nodded off again?



come down one year and play with us mate we'll have you nodding off and throwing up quicker than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Kleiny

therook said:


> We'll discuss this on Friday Fents while we're making 90 litres of Oktoberfest.....by the end of the night i bet i'm back on the xmas card list
> 
> Rook



Well rook if you are brewing 90litres of oktoberfest surely you could bring some of that  




Chappo said:


> .... sorry what was that Fents? Must have nodded off again?



Chappo for somebody who thinks this thread is boring you post in it alot!


----------



## Fourstar

Well im multi quoting as this internet is slower than a snails pace. I think they are on a 64k Frame relay link or something!



Quintrex said:


> How much terrior do they use in the beers over their. I don't have any terrior in stock, can I sub dalmation or I can probably get my hands on an annoying chihuahua or two. Do you add it in the mash or the boil? Please help as I'd love to master making this interesting beer.



Pronounced ter-wah mate.. terwah! 




citymorgue2 said:


> 4* make a light dig beer, I mean Vietnam beer. Not enough good light beers around. I recon my Aussie style lager will be a go-er for the swap. It's fermenting away nicely @ 10c and smelling great.



Yeah i think i have set my heart on a light Bia Hoi Style lager, 3.8% 22-25IBU30-40% Rice. Looooowwwww mash temp Some Carapils to keep the body. just unsure what to hop with. I might use some magnum and perle together... see how it goes.



Fents said:


> Make a massive US 2IPA with lotsa cascade, chinook and simcoe. and i mean MASSIVE!



Fents mah boi! If i didnt do an AIPA last swap, i think that would be on the cards for sure. Mabe i'll reserve myself for brewing one for the next 1/2 year swap. Shoot for around 10-15g hops per final vol L sound good? :icon_drool2: 



Kleiny said:


> Chappo for somebody who thinks this thread is boring you post in it alot!



I think my Disease has fully transferred to Chap Chap!


----------



## Quintrex

Fourstar said:


> I don't know if its the terrior or what but something is missing. Maybe im just over complicating things and a simple 70% Malt 30% Rice grist, hopped to 25IBU will be in order for a killer Brau!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pronounced ter-wah mate.. terwah!
Click to expand...


Spelt _Terroir_, pas comme le chien.

Just too good an opportunity to miss 

Q


----------



## Fourstar

Quintrex said:


> Spelt _Terroir_, pas comme le chien.
> Just too good an opportunity to miss
> Q



Aww Crap... I think im getting a little lysdexic. I'll write it off as a 'typo' 

Cheers!


----------



## Wardhog

Ok, I'm out of the actual swap itself, but I _*WILL*_ be coming to the day. I'm unable to commit to brewing a beer, but that weekend shall be kept free.

Edit: Wiki updated, boddington's best, looks like you get a guernsey.


----------



## Maple

Wardhog said:


> Ok, I'm out of the actual swap itself, but I _*WILL*_ be coming to the day. I'm unable to commit to brewing a beer, but that weekend shall be kept free.


Wardy, must say I'm a bit disappointed. I was looking forward to a Wardhog Special. As long as you make a showing mate, all will be forgiven. 

Brewing my potential swap beer now. we'll see how it turns out, and I challenge anyone to fit this into a style


----------



## altone

Blown up my kettle today, was going to brew a nice ESB but now it's sitting in 2 stockpots trying to boil on the gas range so no confidence in the results.
I have switched status in the swap to attendee but will bring a keg of something along for sure.


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Case swap beer brewed last night ... amongst consumption of many a fine lager and ale.

Was aiming for something in the Gippsland Gold territory, but seemed to have way overshot the mark on hop bitterness and aroma 

(hmm maybe one too many fine lager and ales although to my defense Don Mateo brought around his Bock, had to try my new Bock, Hefe and Kolsch, and we had the Aventinus Weizen-Eisbock ... and a couple of others) 

Anyway will be interesting to see how it turns out with all that TF Pale Crystal (all thanks to Maple for subbing it in for me in the malt bulk buy)

Can track fermentation progress on the brewing log here.

And the recipe can be found by clicking on the recipe tab.


:icon_offtopic: 

As an aside the website above http://www.brewtoolz.com (referenced above) is something that Don Mateo and myself have been keeping ourselves occupied with over the last 18 months or so. 

Its a basic web based recipe formulation and brewlog site. 

Its still in its formative stages but looking to get to a comparative level of functionality as beersmith over the next 12 months or so for recipe formation.

Features that we are working on this side of xmas include:
- Support for no-chill hop bitterness calculations
- Support for brew in a bag process.
- Support for can kits as ingredients.
- Support for french press (hop tea) additions.

If you have any feature requests/questions/ideas would love to here from you. Drop an email to [email protected]

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## manticle

My SMASH pilsner has been lagering for a few days. First tastes are very bready.

Depending on how it turns out after a week or so, I may brew again (this time not smash) and blend. Alternatively I may brew another of my all amarillo american brown as that seems to have received great feedback from everyone who's tried it.


----------



## chappo1970

must... not... disrupt...this... thread... cannot...make...fun...of...my...anal...mexican...brewers...for..such...a...steri
le...thread...must...resist...posting...a...sexy...goat...but????






Hey? I'm weak pr1ck what can I say?

Chap Chap


----------



## mrpolly

surly some one with 14.1 avg post a day wouldn't have a life.


----------



## Fourstar

Holy crap ive goto get my arse into gear when i get home. next weekedn i WILL brew my swap beer. i have soo much brew work todo when i get home, keg a few ales, prep my comp bottles for VICbrew. aie aie aie! Times are tough when you come back from a 3 week long holiday. Flight departs ihn 1 1/2 hours, here's to several Tigers on the flight home!


----------



## Leigh

Likewise 4*. Hopefully I'll get around to brewing a double batch of Alt next Sunday...but before that I need to clean and refurbish a keg so that I can empty a cube so that I have two fermenters free...and as for sheep, the dogs chased them away 

Life is tough as a homebrewer :super:


----------



## Fourstar

so im wired on coffee from the flight and cannot sleep.

here is the anticipated recipe... yes its simple... very simple. Im hoping it knocks up what i have been dreaming about.

Any constructive notes are appriciated. cheers!

Reunification Express 
Standard American, errr Viet Lager 

Type: All Grain
Date: 13/09/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.2 % 
Bitterness: 20.2 IBU 
Est Color: 3.1 SRM 

Mash Profile
Protein Rest Add 7.50 L of water at 63.3 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification Add 6.50 L of water at 79.5 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.1 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## gava

im going to have to brew mine after 5 oct.. I've been busy with Wedding plans and work


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Any constructive notes are appriciated. cheers!
> 
> Reunification Express
> Standard American, errr Viet Lager


no cat? or essence of cat? looking forward to trying this one 4*. although it strikes me that Vietnam would have difficulties acheiving lager temps? would they be using a cal common hybrid yeast?

I sampled my Aussie Style lager Friday night. Couldnt work out WTF it tastes like POR, I was stumped. then in the morning the drunken haze lifted and I realised.....I used POR. duh me! anyway tasted lovely. should be a cracker, still a few gravity points left to go. not really sure how many. not sure why promash doesnt give an expected FG.


*Aussie Gold Digger Lager double batch*
Batch Size (L): 42.00 Wort Size (L): 42.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.70
Anticipated OG: 1.069 
Anticipated SRM: 6.5
Anticipated IBU: 28.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

34.2 4.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
34.2 4.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
17.1 2.00 kg. Rice Solids Generic 1.040 0
5.1 0.60 kg. Munich Malt(light) America 1.033 10
5.1 0.60 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2
4.3 0.50 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40

29.99 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 19.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 3.4 15 min.
40.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 5.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
34/70 German lager

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 50 Time: 20
Intermediate Rest Temp : 63 Time: 60
Saccharification Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


*Actuals*
Volume: 45L
OG 1051
SG 1021


----------



## Fents

still dont know what to brew for you blokes.


----------



## Maple

Fents said:


> still dont know what to brew for you blokes.


Hey Fents, go for something off-da-wall, just to give a bit of variety. Maybe a cousin-weizen? Although it looks like there are far less APAs in the last few swaps and people are mixing it up a bit. 

I've done a summer beer for this (provided it turns out ok) the drinkability of a light lager, the maltiness of a brown, and hopped to DIPA standards, ~2.7% ABV and 207 IBUs. hope you like hops.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> no cat? or essence of cat? looking forward to trying this one 4*. although it strikes me that Vietnam would have difficulties acheiving lager temps? would they be using a cal common hybrid yeast?



Sorry, no cat.  At louisiane brewhouse where i had my brewday they used Wyeast Bohemian 2124 and chilled with Glycol, small scale but still achievable. If CUB can do it during summmer (40deg+) why cant they i suppose?!? I'd assume the major breweries would also follow suit (they are quite big, i drove past 1 on the way to Halong Bay and it was as big as CUB.) I think alot of their Bia Hoi comes out of these breweries too so i'd also assume lager yeast. The issue with Bia Hoi is they are usually served via hand pump, the beer is awesome fresh or served under CO2. if you hand pump you are pushing air in and staling it rather quickly. The fresh serves i had where really really clean.

Cheers!


----------



## Fents

Maple said:


> Hey Fents, go for something off-da-wall, just to give a bit of variety. Maybe a cousin-weizen? Although it looks like there are far less APAs in the last few swaps and people are mixing it up a bit.
> 
> I've done a summer beer for this (provided it turns out ok) the drinkability of a light lager, the maltiness of a brown, and hopped to DIPA standards, ~2.7% ABV and 207 IBUs. hope you like hops.



sorry mate i dont do any sort of weizen's. brewing or drinking.

lager, cream ale, kolsch, pale ale, IPA. Thats pretty much me apart from a helles or a dortmunder but i dont really think i have the lagering time for them or a kolsch.

might just bottle the occy troy, rook and i made.


----------



## brettprevans

I think we've only had 1 or 2 cream ales in the past swaps. you could go for that.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> I think we've only had 1 or 2 cream ales in the past swaps. you could go for that.



Cream or Blonde Ale... do it! thats my backup plan for my recipe if my 2174 Bohemian yeast doesnt kick off, or i turn to using the cali yeast i have on a slant. Atleast it will be within the same style, just with an ale note. fermented low will seal the deal!


----------



## zebba

I took a test sample of the "Redcoats" IPA I'm brewing for this last night... It's attentuated about 6 points lower then I was expecting. Aiming at an FG of 1016, and it's down to 1010!! OG was 1070...

I'm very surprised by this. The last IPA I did had a bit of dex thrown in to make the same OG, and it got down to an FG of 1016. This one is all malt - and has attentuated lower! Using the same variety of yeast! 

The original got rave reviews from family/friends, only negative being that it was "a little sweet" - so this time I upped the IBU's a fraction to balance that out... And it goes and attentuates like this on me!

Sample tasted delish though... I'm almost sad to be giving most of this one away 

I'll put the recipe up this weekend, for those who are curious.


----------



## brettprevans

do we have a recipe thread for this swap yet? oculdnt see one.


----------



## zebba

citymorgue2 said:


> do we have a recipe thread for this swap yet? oculdnt see one.


Not according to the article page: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=100

I was just gunna post in here and/or recipeDB like a few others had for now. I'm all about the feedback


----------



## Leigh

Downloaded Beersmith last night. Designed my recipe and ordered the grain/hops/yeast for pickup on Sat, so all ready to go...

Good idea to start a recipe thread. If nobody else does, I will tonight.


----------



## brettprevans

ive started one here

good work leigh


----------



## Fourstar

So, whats going to be the plan for the swap Kleiny? Ive just found out/realised some terrible news. Turns out ive got Cricket on the 21st so would have to drive up post-match (Viewbank to Bendigo 2 1/2 hours). Is the bbq planned for lunch but is consumed at midnight like Fents handywork? :lol: It seems like i would probably be arriving 8-9PM~. 

Its early i know, but would be good to get an idea of the times outline for the big day. 

Beers!


----------



## Cummins

I can take any cases of beer from Melb -> Bendigo between now and then for the small fee of a longneck or two.
Would probably prefer it to be dropped off to me on a Sunday in central melb. Might be easier if people are interested to organise a few people on the same sunday when I'll be around.


----------



## WarmBeer

I've started a Brew Day Wiki - Click here so we can start getting things in concrete for the big day on the 21st of November (that's 7 weeks away, people!)

Have a read, see where you can help out, and update the wiki.

Any thoughts, suggestions, comments, or downright nasty flamings are welcomed.


Four* - it wouldn't be the same if you didn't turn up. Who else is going to criticise Barra about his supposed "sanitation problems"?


----------



## manticle

Cummins said:


> I can take any cases of beer from Melb -> Bendigo between now and then for the small fee of a longneck or two.
> Would probably prefer it to be dropped off to me on a Sunday in central melb. Might be easier if people are interested to organise a few people on the same sunday when I'll be around.




Might have to take you up on that as I am carless. Will let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Four* - it wouldn't be the same if you didn't turn up. Who else is going to criticise Barra about his supposed "sanitation problems"?



Shhhh, you tryin to get me sued?!? :lol: It's almost like i can feel that the beer gods will strike me down with an infected swap batch, unnoticable until post bottling.

All is well! :lol:


----------



## therook

Fourstar said:


> So, whats going to be the plan for the swap Kleiny? Ive just found out/realised some terrible news. Turns out ive got Cricket on the 21st so would have to drive up post-match (Viewbank to Bendigo 2 1/2 hours). Is the bbq planned for lunch but is consumed at midnight like Fents handywork? :lol: It seems like i would probably be arriving 8-9PM~.
> 
> Its early i know, but would be good to get an idea of the times outline for the big day.
> 
> Beers!



4Star,

Simple solution, win the toss and Bat and I'm sure you will be able to get to Kleiny's early :lol: 

Rook


----------



## Maple

therook said:


> 4Star,
> 
> Simple solution, win the toss and Bat and I'm sure you will be able to get to Kleiny's early :lol:
> 
> Rook


I was so thinking the same thing... and open the batting. I'm likely just going to give cricket a miss for that round. Priorities.


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> I was so thinking the same thing... and open the batting. I'm likely just going to give cricket a miss for that round. Priorities.



If only i was in a 1 day squad i'd agree with that one! I'll weigh it up, especially if we bat the week prior! hahaha!


----------



## therook

Fourstar said:


> If only i was in a 1 day squad i'd agree with that one! I'll weigh it up, especially if we bat the week prior! hahaha!



If your a real cricketer and play on Turf ( Like some of us ) stay, if your a pretend cricketer that plays on matting then leave early.

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> If your a real cricketer and play on Turf ( Like some of us ) stay, if your a pretend cricketer that plays on matting then leave early.
> Rook



I think you've sealed the deal for me! Soo, rooky when the F%^& are we going to organise the meet up to swap beers? This single bottle of Sweet Sweet Stout is crying out to be drank!


----------



## reg

therook said:


> If your a real cricketer and play on Turf ( Like some of us ) stay, if your a pretend cricketer that plays on matting then leave early.
> 
> Rook


No more swaps at Rooks house......

He just happens to leave his scorecard out when some bloke with the same name as him scored a ton.

LMFAO Reg


----------



## therook

reg said:


> No more swaps at Rooks house......
> 
> He just happens to leave his scorecard out when some bloke with the same name as him scored a ton.
> 
> LMFAO Reg




Now you mentioned it Reggy, did i tell you how i bought up that ton.....................

Rook


----------



## Leigh

therook said:


> Now you mentioned it Reggy, did i tell you how i *bought* up that ton.....................
> 
> Rook



Now why do I get the the impression of _match fixing_ when I read that?


----------



## Maple

Leigh said:


> Now why do I get the the impression of _match fixing_ when I read that?


I'm sure that was just a typo, He made that ton fair and square. and it was a solid under 12's side as well...


----------



## hairofthedog

with this much intrest in cricket we should organize a social cricket match with maybe a party keg or three


----------



## Kleiny

hairofthedog said:


> with this much intrest in cricket we should organize a social cricket match with maybe a party keg or three



Oval is just down the rd

Ive just updated the wiki and will provide more info tomorrow night most likely

Kleiny


----------



## Leigh

Kleiny said:


> Oval is just down the rd
> 
> Ive just updated the wiki and will provide more info tomorrow night most likely
> 
> Kleiny



Just updated both wiki's. 

I think we should do a basic brew for newer brewers, but would like to see something with some _different_ adjunts (rice, corn?)


----------



## brettprevans

Leigh said:


> Just updated both wiki's.
> 
> I think we should do a basic brew for newer brewers, but would like to see something with some _different_ adjunts (rice, corn?)


decoction mash for those. might not be a bad idea for those who havent done one.

or a simple vienna or munich/lager


----------



## Leigh

Yes, decoction would be good. I'd like to see some brewing outside the normal grain, water, hops and single temp mash...


----------



## brettprevans

Leigh said:


> Yes, decoction would be good. I'd like to see some brewing outside the normal grain, water, hops and single temp mash...


rice lager. given that there will be at least 2 in the swap (mine and 4*). or make 4* wet himself and do polenta lager


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> make 4* wet himself



Not a mental image I needed on a Friday afternoon, thanks CM2


----------



## Leigh

Yep, that image and the one of Chappo washing "baked on stains" from dunnies (on another thread) have definately turned me off my dinner tonight!


----------



## manticle

I'll eat my dinner no probs but I am reconsidering actually attending the swap day.

Freaks.


----------



## Leigh

'tis all in fun mate...wanted to say hi at G&G a few weekends ago, but missed you by a few minutes!


----------



## manticle

Leigh said:


> 'tis all in fun mate...wanted to say hi at G&G a few weekends ago, but missed you by a few minutes!




You'll have your chance when I'm washing brown stains off my cricket whites before jumping in the jelly pool to share my roast pork crackling with a stranger from the internet.

I hope no-one tells me I have a pretty mouth.


----------



## Kleiny

OK

What info do i need to supply?

Yes the address i will give out shortly (i will just update the wiki with it), I will go and see the local butcher for the meat and the bakery for the bread, most supply's i can get from my parents party hire shop (just try not to break the glasses, normal pot sized if thats ok). We usually sort out a fair share for $$ once i know the numbers (pay on the day). 

There is plenty of floor space and shed space for swags etc, or i can post some close hotels.

PM me if you think you need more info.

Kleiny

Just remember to bring lots of beer to share. (4 tap kegerator) and im sure we can find anything else that holds ice. If you have a portable tap or pluto bring it as it might be needed.


----------



## Kleiny

*Please update the wiki if you are coming or not*
and organise to get your swap beers here with somebody who is attending


----------



## manticle

Updated.

I will try and bring as much beer as I can but it's all in bottles. I'm assuming that's ok?


----------



## Kleiny

manticle said:


> Updated.
> 
> I will try and bring as much beer as I can but it's all in bottles. I'm assuming that's ok?



Thats fine manticle bottles are fine just i will have plenty of bin space.


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> OK
> 
> What info do i need to supply?
> 
> Yes the address i will give out shortly (i will just update the wiki with it), I will go and see the local butcher for the meat and the bakery for the bread, most supply's i can get from my parents party hire shop (just try not to break the glasses, normal pot sized if thats ok). We usually sort out a fair share for $$ once i know the numbers (pay on the day).
> 
> There is plenty of floor space and shed space for swags etc, or i can post some close hotels.
> 
> PM me if you think you need more info.
> 
> Kleiny
> 
> Just remember to bring lots of beer to share. (4 tap kegerator) and im sure we can find anything else that holds ice. If you have a portable tap or pluto bring it as it might be needed.


do you need us to bring anything along with us? A list of snacky type things/salads/finger food/ass'd cheese plater etc?


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> but would like to see something with some _different_ adjunts (rice, corn?)


Polenta Anyone!



citymorgue2 said:


> or make 4* wet himself and do polenta lager


Did somone say polenta??! Look at what im putting down. I might bring this along for consumption on the day!  Just like last year. Dont worry rooky, it will be carbed correctly this time!

Modern Day CAP 
Classic American Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/09/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 66.7 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 16.7 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.3 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 8.3 % 
22.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.6 IBU 
12.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.1 IBU 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % 
Bitterness: 35.5 IBU
Est Color: 4.4 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.3 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaSO4 and CaCl into mash.


----------



## Kleiny

Yep

That would be awesome, bring what you like to eat to share whilst drinking beer.

so Salad if you want it (just make enough yo share).

Updat it on the wiki so everybody knows what your bringing.

Kleiny


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> do you need us to bring anything along with us? A list of snacky type things/salads/finger food/ass'd cheese plater etc?


To quote some wise fella on these forums - "You dont win friends with salad, you dont win friends with salad."

As for "ass'd cheese", I don't wanna know what strange hors d'oeuvre you plan on bringing!


----------



## manticle

Pretty certain I can win friends with my roast potato, bacon and sage salad with homemade mustard mayonaisse.

I don't put fromunda cheese in it either.


----------



## WarmBeer

Bacon, bacon, bacon :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maple

WarmBeer said:


> To quote some wise fella on these forums - "You dont win friends with salad, you dont win friends with salad."
> 
> As for "ass'd cheese", I don't wanna know what strange hors d'oeuvre you plan on bringing!



I knew I should have typed that out....dammit....but funny


----------



## brettprevans

WarmBeer said:


> As for "ass'd cheese",


He's getting confused with red oak beer :icon_vomit:


----------



## manticle

I'm a little confused as to what's happening with drop-offs etc.


----------



## brettprevans

i dont think thats been worked out yet.


----------



## Fents

oooo la la brewed my swap last weekend, shes fermenting away nicely. Cream Ale for those intrested.

bad news is i cant attend  first time in what 3 years? i've sent kleiny a PM explaining why but lets just say im very very busy (mostly with brewing)

have a good day boys, enjoy the beers, stay away from barra's ass, dont let fourstar scare too many heads, watch kleiny when he's handing out the chips, someone bring a an iron and random items for the sleepers, roll some bifta's and most of all....get absolutley ******* sideways..... you know i would.


----------



## Fents

oh and would one of the norther suburbs crew be nice enough to take my beer up and my swaps back? fourstar?


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> oh and would one of the norther suburbs crew be nice enough to take my beer up and my swaps back? fourstar?



Hey mate, Yeah shouldnt be an issue I can either drop by one night after cricket training or drop them off at daves and i'll collect em. That is assuming im still attending! Me scareing heads? WTF you talking about boy?!?

Cheers!


----------



## Fents

pretty sure barra was worried of his sanitation issues last swap after you told him to clean up his act hahahahaha  (just j/k's mate)

let me know when your free and come by mine for a beer or 3, check out the setup etc. cheers mate


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> pretty sure barra was worried of his sanitation issues last swap after you told him to clean up his act hahahahaha  (just j/k's mate)
> let me know when your free and come by mine for a beer or 3, check out the setup etc. cheers mate



Haha, yeah, that old'e trick.  Problem is it puts pressure on me to make sure i dont lump something with the 'I' word into the swap! haha!

Yeah cheers mate, im usually around greensy way on tuesdays, thursdays and saturdays for cricket. PM me the deets for whatever suits. I'll bring along some 'tasters'. 

Cheers.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> bad news is i cant attend  first time in what 3 years? i've sent kleiny a PM explaining why but lets just say im very very busy (mostly with brewing)



Oh NOES! Who's going to ensure the roast isn't ready until well after the sun goes down?

Joking Fents, just joking


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> oooo la la brewed my swap last weekend, shes fermenting away nicely. Cream Ale for those intrested.
> 
> bad news is i cant attend  first time in what 3 years? i've sent kleiny a PM explaining why but lets just say im very very busy (mostly with brewing)
> 
> have a good day boys, enjoy the beers, stay away from barra's ass, dont let fourstar scare too many heads, watch kleiny when he's handing out the chips, someone bring a an iron and random items for the sleepers, roll some bifta's and most of all....get absolutley ******* sideways..... you know i would.




Weak as piss

Rook


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> Weak as piss
> 
> Rook



Says the VIC going to the QLD swap.....

and dont worry WB im sure with me out and rook in Qld you all may actually be eating at a reasonable time.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Oh NOES! Who's going to ensure the roast isn't ready until well after the sun goes down?
> Joking Fents, just joking



Atleast it was tasty! :icon_drool2: 



therook said:


> Weak as piss
> Rook



C'mon Rooky! Atleast he has brewed a beer for the swap.... Ya Freeloader :lol:


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> Says the VIC going to the QLD swap.....
> 
> and dont worry WB im sure with me out and rook in Qld you all may actually be eating at a reasonable time.




Hey Fentos, i'm back in time to go to Kleiny's

What's your excuse  

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> What's your excuse



:lol:


----------



## beerDingo

Hey 4*, can I get you to take my swaps as well? I can leave em at Fents if ya want.


----------



## Fourstar

beerDingo said:


> Hey 4*, can I get you to take my swaps as well? I can leave em at Fents if ya want.



Should be ok. 

Looks like there will be 1/2 doz of us at the swap going at this rate!


----------



## beerDingo

Already told Klieny at one of the grain bulk buys. Bad timing. Birthdays and Christenings... Have fun all!


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> Hey Fentos, i'm back in time to go to Kleiny's
> 
> What's your excuse
> 
> Rook



Brewing and bottling 800litres of beer.....

sorry mate you'll have to speak up mate im going deaf.....ARE YOU SWAPPING? oh thats right....


----------



## brettprevans

Fents said:


> Brewing and bottling 800litres of beer.....


you a guest kooi brewer fentsy?


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> Looks like there will be 1/2 doz of us at the swap going at this rate!



Count is still around 18 so if half of those show up 9

Thats all right more beer and more crackle for everyone else


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Count is still around 18 so if half of those show up 9
> Thats all right more beer and more crackle for everyone else



Hip-Hop Hooray! Mmmmmm Crackle!


----------



## hairofthedog

hey fourstar any chance you could take my swap if i drop it at fentsys as i wont be attending ( sons 1st bday)


----------



## Fourstar

hairofthedog said:


> hey fourstar any chance you could take my swap if i drop it at fentsys as i wont be attending ( sons 1st bday)



Crikey! So far im taking mine, Fents, Dingos, do you think your's will fit in my car as well?


----------



## hairofthedog

Fourstar said:


> Crikey! So far im taking mine, Fents, Dingos, do you think your's will fit in my car as well?



what kind of car fourstar 4 case swaps is equal to 8 slabs can it fit 8 slabs ?

if fourstar cant take them is there anyone else in the northern burbs that might have room ?


----------



## Maple

hairofthedog said:


> what kind of car fourstar 4 case swaps is equal to 8 slabs can it fit 8 slabs ?
> 
> if fourstar cant take them is there anyone else in the northern burbs that might have room ?


If you guys need transport for your wares, get it to me. I'm sure I can fit in a few more cases. Pm me if you're in strife.


----------



## Fourstar

hairofthedog said:


> what kind of car fourstar 4 case swaps is equal to 8 slabs can it fit 8 slabs ?
> 
> if fourstar cant take them is there anyone else in the northern burbs that might have room ?



TJ Magna VR-X. Unsure if it will all fit in the boot/backseat. (boots decptivly small as its shallow).


----------



## Fourstar

So, When is everyone going to update the list with their RSVPs and/or beers they are brewing?!?

Hutch, DonMateo, Lucas? Everyone else?


Little update, kegged the Rice Lager lastnight and force carbed. Its got a slight sulphur note which should dissipate by the time the swap comes around. Tasting quite good too.


----------



## manticle

Fourstar said:


> So, When is everyone going to update the list with their RSVPs and/or beers they are brewing?!?
> 
> Hutch, DonMateo, Lucas? Everyone else?
> 
> 
> Little update, kegged the Rice Lager lastnight and force carbed. Its got a slight sulphur note which should dissipate by the time the swap comes around. Tasting quite good too.



Pretty sure I've updated with my attendance. While I've suggested two brews I will be picking the best batch I have (and I have others fermenting) as I'm so far unhappy with the intended pils.


----------



## brettprevans

yeah ive updated my attendance
and im the culprit who made positive attendees in red. 

might bash out a CPA to bring up. maybe with an interesting hop schedule for fun.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Pretty sure I've updated with my attendance. While I've suggested two brews I will be picking the best batch I have (and I have others fermenting) as I'm so far unhappy with the intended pils.



Bummer, bring some along for feedback if it doesnt make it? If the sulfur doenst dissipate over the next 3 weeks i might make a quick change to something else. No use drinking arse beer. Ive got a Aussie "clean" ale fermenting atm on a repitch of US05, hopped with Superpride... should be interesting!


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> No use drinking arse beer.


if its arse beer, just throw in 100g of dry hops and she'll be right :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> if its arse beer, just throw in 100g of dry hops and she'll be right :icon_cheers:



How about i freeze it and swap 330ml bottles instead of rICE beer.


----------



## manticle

Fourstar said:


> Bummer, bring some along for feedback if it doesnt make it?



I will because I'm keen to work out whether it's starch haze and how to avoid it in future. Keen to brew a few nice pilsners and pilseners.


----------



## WarmBeer

Anybody got any thoughts or opinions on what we undertake to do on the day?

Last swap we did the DSGA and the Green Bullet SMASH. How about the Super Landlord recipe that's been popular on AHB recently, or a nice light Aussie lager?

Probably best to stay away from complex brews, as the emphasis of the day will be on drinkin', not brewin'


----------



## manticle

1 vote for landlord.


----------



## Maple

WarmBeer said:


> Anybody got any thoughts or opinions on what we undertake to do on the day?
> 
> Last swap we did the DSGA and the Green Bullet SMASH. How about the Super Landlord recipe that's been popular on AHB recently, or a nice light Aussie lager?
> 
> Probably best to stay away from complex brews, as the emphasis of the day will be on drinkin', not brewin'



Yeah, about that TTL clone out there... nice beer, had it the other night. some interesting comparisons to the real one, and well, at least it was tasty.


----------



## brettprevans

we could brew Doc's yardglass lite h34r: 

SMASH beers are good

edit: im not knocking Doc's beer. its on my brew list


----------



## Kleiny

The TTL is a nice beer so my vote is for that one.

Maybe without the choc malt and caramalise the first runnings.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Anybody got any thoughts or opinions on what we undertake to do on the day?
> Last swap we did the DSGA and the Green Bullet SMASH. How about the Super Landlord recipe that's been popular on AHB recently, or a nice light Aussie lager?
> Probably best to stay away from complex brews, as the emphasis of the day will be on drinkin', not brewin'





Maple said:


> Yeah, about that TTL clone out there... nice beer, had it the other night. some interesting comparisons to the real one, and well, at least it was tasty.



Yeah  , Nice beer... just aint landlord. How about we do a REAL landlord. 100% golden promise and some caramalisation of 1st runnings? if thats the case, i'd be interested in a cube of it.  i dont mind sitting there cooking down the runnings either.

*EDIT:*
Great minds think alike 


Kleiny said:


> The TTL is a nice beer so my vote is for that one.
> Maybe without the choc malt and caramalise the first runnings.


----------



## brettprevans

does it use a decoction mash and/or just caramelisation of runnings? i cant remember.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> does it use a decoction mash and/or just caramelisation of runnings? i cant remember.



caramelisation 

i can also donate the hops for it. some styrian and EKG.. i think i have 80g of each floating around.


----------



## WarmBeer

Kleiny said:


> Maybe without the choc malt and caramalise the first runnings.





Fourstar said:


> i dont mind sitting there cooking down the runnings either.





citymorgue2 said:


> does it use a decoction mash and/or just caramelisation of runnings? i cant remember.



Caramelise, cooking down, decoction mashing. Please allow me to re-emphasise my original point...


WarmBeer said:


> Probably best to stay away from complex brews, as the emphasis of the day will be on drinkin', not brewin'



Saying that, us brewing n00bs would be interested in seeing how it's all done. Have got the equipment finally set up for my first AG, just need to find some time...

"Do, or do not, there is no try"


----------



## brettprevans

caramalisation is easy. not hard. so its still viable.


----------



## brendo

fourstar is right... 100% Golden Promise and caramlised first runnings to promote the colour and flavour.

I will be giving this approach a crack next time around...

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Caramelise, cooking down, decoction mashing. Please allow me to re-emphasise my original point...



Caramelising runnings is not that difficult, its just like making toffee. You only really need to watch it as its about to turn because it goes from sticky to $hithouse in a matter of moments!

The only issue with caramelising 1st runnings is we have to boil down the runnigns and it might throw out preboil gravity out (thus knock our utilisation around). Thirstyboy has a good point in the caramelisation thread, get some DME and caramelise that and add it at the end of the boil.. 

Another option is we could deliberatly oversparge for 5 L and take the runnings somewhere in the middle so the concentration isnt as high?

Just throwing ideas around.

Either way i know for sure that beer will continue to flow whilst the beers are being made.



brendo said:


> fourstar is right... 100% Golden Promise and caramlised first runnings to promote the colour and flavour.
> I will be giving this approach a crack next time around...
> Brendo



When we do it on the swap i assume? 

Btw, your beer was tops brendo. i wish i had some of mine leftover as it was very similar, minus the yeast.


----------



## Maple

sounds like it's pretty set on the traditional TTL style, what set-ups can we get on the day? Assuming Kleiny's rig will be operational, any other local rigs to get a big batch, or a second?


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> sounds like it's pretty set on the traditional TTL style, what set-ups can we get on the day? Assuming Kleiny's rig will be operational, any other local rigs to get a big batch, or a second?



Could always do a double brewday on the ring, back to back batches are always worhtwhile. Get the HLT fired up and ready whilst the sparge is going and when boil is on, mash in. Once you have cubed up, you're starting the sparge.

I feel like im wasting 5-6 hours doing 1 batch when i can do two in 7-8, or three in 10 h34r: 

:lol: 

Only issue is, im assuming no one has GP in stock? Somone has todo a buy up hey?


----------



## Kleiny

Maple said:


> sounds like it's pretty set on the traditional TTL style, what set-ups can we get on the day? Assuming Kleiny's rig will be operational, any other local rigs to get a big batch, or a second?



Rig will be right in one form or the other

I get my 70L kettles back from the welder this week so they should give us some good volume for the boil


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Could always do a double brewday on the ring, back to back batches are always worhtwhile. Get the HLT fired up and ready whilst the sparge is going and when boil is on, mash in. Once you have cubed up, you're starting the sparge.
> 
> I feel like im wasting 5-6 hours doing 1 batch when i can do two in 7-8, or three in 10 h34r:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Only issue is, im assuming no one has GP in stock? Somone has todo a buy up hey?


Back to back 40-45L batches is easily doable.

As for the grain, if you guys figure out who wants it to take home, and they are willing to kick in the funding, Im happy to pick it up from one of the site sponsers and bring it up.


----------



## zebba

WarmBeer said:


> Caramelise, cooking down, decoction mashing. Please allow me to re-emphasise my original point...


I can drink and watch other people work, so I don't see the problem with someone else doing some complicated brewing and me watching it 

(I'll even happily open/pour beers for the guys doing the work, just to feel productive)


----------



## manticle

Maple said:


> Back to back 40-45L batches is easily doable.
> 
> As for the grain, if you guys figure out who wants it to take home, and they are willing to kick in the funding, Im happy to pick it up from one of the site sponsers and bring it up.



I'll be happy to pitch in. I'll also be happy to offer assistance - (back seat assistance like cleaning tuns etc). I'm also happy to drink beer and attend barbecues if need be.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> I'll be happy to pitch in. I'll also be happy to offer assistance - (back seat assistance like cleaning tuns etc). I'm also happy to drink beer and attend barbecues if need be.



Do you polish boots fine sir? 

I say the AG newbs need to be wrung out on the system.. learn the ins and out so they can catch the bug. Mants, you and i can revel in the breweries with more than 1 valve. (no not the one on my fermenter either!)


----------



## Hutch

Fourstar said:


> Yeah  , Nice beer... just aint landlord. How about we do a REAL landlord. 100% golden promise and some caramalisation of 1st runnings? if thats the case, i'd be interested in a cube of it.  i dont mind sitting there cooking down the runnings either.



Nah - done that, and won't do it again - Bairds GP is far too light and "dry" for TTLA, even with caremalised runnings. Either you get some TF Golden Priomise, or you stick to Marris Otter, with some extra crystal/choc.

So who's gonna supply the 1469 slurry  

...as for me, I've been kinda busy with house-hunting and work, so brewing has taken a back seat. With any luck I'll get a swap brew down in the next week or so (hopefully!)
Hutch.


----------



## WarmBeer

Any of you guys got a recipe posted for the Landlord? Chuck it in the brew day wiki

I've got myself down as a helper bee, but anybody else wants to help out, update as appropriate.

If we get the recipe, and the # people wanting to take home a cube (pick me!, pick me!) we can work out what we need to order in advance, then ping people for the do$h, so nobody's left with an empty wallet as well as an empty fermenter.


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> The only issue with caramelising 1st runnings is we have to boil down the runnigns and it might throw out preboil gravity out (thus knock our utilisation around).


hop utilisation? cant be more than a few % can it. throw an extra 10g in to compensate.


----------



## manticle

Fourstar said:


> Do you polish boots fine sir?
> 
> I say the AG newbs need to be wrung out on the system.. learn the ins and out so they can catch the bug. Mants, you and i can revel in the breweries with more than 1 valve. (no not the one on my fermenter either!)



Still consider myself a newb in many, many regards but if there's someone interested in making the leap who hasn't yet, then I think they should polish your valve.


----------



## Fourstar

Hutch said:


> Nah - done that, and won't do it again - Bairds GP is far too light and "dry" for TTLA, even with caremalised runnings. Either you get some TF Golden Priomise, or you stick to Marris Otter, with some extra crystal/choc.
> So who's gonna supply the 1469 slurry
> ...as for me, I've been kinda busy with house-hunting and work, so brewing has taken a back seat. With any luck I'll get a swap brew down in the next week or so (hopefully!)
> Hutch.



I can get my hands on Simpsons Golden Promise... My local uses them instead of bairds now for english grain AFAIK.



citymorgue2 said:


> hop utilisation? cant be more than a few % can it. throw an extra 10g in to compensate.


Possibly, might have to look into it. especially if its 1st runnings (a signifigant amount, could potentially cut the boil OG in 1/2 or 1/3


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> ... but if there's someone interested in making the leap who hasn't yet, then I think they should polish your valve.



:blink: For some reason i dont think they would be interested in doing that! :lol:


----------



## brettprevans

hopefully something to wet your appetite.

Aussie Gold Digger Lager
Meant to updload this earlier. This is my caseswap contribution. taken about 2 weeks ago, so its cleared up a little more than shown in this pic. the POR has settled out a little also. had one last night from my keg and it is a summer smasher. im tempted to filter it so its crystal clear and it presents better but i dont have a filter and frankly cant be arsed.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> im tempted to filter it so its crystal clear and it presents better but i dont have a filter and frankly cant be arsed.



Time is money my good man, give it time and all will be well.

So, what do you guys think about the 100% GP TTL? If bairds is a little avg Hutch, do you think it could have been a fermentation thing? e.g. too attenuated, no balanced correctly? We can always mash a little hotter. On the other hand if i get the simpsons GP none needs to worry yeah?

Also, i thaught the real TTL was quite dry anyway, especially with the lingering bitterness.


----------



## Kleiny

yeh i reckon its worth a go just to see the diff between that and the other clone recipes and have a go at cara of the first runnings

I dont have any of the ingredients but i do have a brewery and a gas bottle.

If we can get simpsons GP that would be great.

The next Q is how many want wort out of it?


----------



## WarmBeer

I'm happy to help out with a TTL. Will be good to see some more advanced techniques (some might say I should learn to crawl before I walk)

Four*, have you got a recipe link, so we know what we need to purchase before the day?

Also, I've got a nice slurry of second generation 1968 currently growing in my fermenter. Is anybody interested in a sideline swap of yeast slurries? I'll chuck a section in the Wiki so people can express their interest, and what they've got to swap.


----------



## brettprevans

+1 for TTL clone being the brewed beer on the day
happy to chuck in some hops for the brew
+1 for a yeast/slurry swap.


----------



## WarmBeer

Kleiny said:


> The next Q is how many want wort out of it?


Kleiny, how big is your system? 100 lt if I remember correctly?

That kind of limits us to 5 cubes out of each batch.

I've started a "Take home cube" section in the Brew Day wiki for those interested.


----------



## Kleiny

WarmBeer said:


> Kleiny, how big is your system? 100 lt if I remember correctly?
> 
> That kind of limits us to 5 cubes out of each batch.
> 
> I've started a "Take home cube" section in the Brew Day wiki for those interested.



That was fents' kettle which was 100L

I currently only have 50L vessels

But i should get my 70L kettles back from the welder by then so that will make 2x70L kettles probably pushing 100-110L

Just cara the first runnings and add the rest of the sparge pumping between the 2 kettles to get an even gravity across the 2 kettles.


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> If we can get simpsons GP that would be great.



I'm ordering some grain for sunday so ill have a chat to Dave at Greensy if its Simpsons GP he has.



WarmBeer said:


> I'm happy to help out with a TTL. Will be good to see some more advanced techniques (some might say I should learn to crawl before I walk)
> Four*, have you got a recipe link, so we know what we need to purchase before the day?
> Also, I've got a nice slurry of second generation 1968 currently growing in my fermenter. Is anybody interested in a sideline swap of yeast slurries? I'll chuck a section in the Wiki so people can express their interest, and what they've got to swap.



We could always use the hopping schedule of the smurto (i think its simillar, the malts way off), Kleiny can you knock out something in beersmith for your system? With my one i think i used magnum for bittering (whcih is good and clean/neutral) as i didnt have fuggles, athough i think fuggles are a requirement as the bittering is quite up front in the real landlord. 

BTW, i also used 1968 on mine, turned out really well, just pushed the malt a little more than in the original.



Kleiny said:


> Just cara the first runnings and add the rest of the sparge pumping between the 2 kettles to get an even gravity across the 2 kettles.


Yeah, Can always get a 1L container and blend from kettle to kettle until we have matching pre-boil OG via refrac or something. Then simply and 1/2 1/2 the caramelised runnings into each kettle.


----------



## gava

PET Bottles are those plastic things you can get from BigW coopers style?


----------



## zebba

gava said:


> PET Bottles are those plastic things you can get from BigW coopers style?




Yep


----------



## WarmBeer

gava said:


> PET Bottles are those plastic things you can get from BigW coopers style?


Yup, some of the Coles and Safeway stores have em too, and a couple of $$$ cheaper.

If you can't manage to get PET's, just use glass, nobody's going to mind.


----------



## Leigh

Fourstar said:


> Yeah, Can always get a 1L container and blend from kettle to kettle until we have matching pre-boil OG via refrac or something. Then simply and 1/2 1/2 the caramelised runnings into each kettle.



Thought bubble...

Assuming both kettles have "outlet" taps, you could connect the two outlets via a single hose, fill one kettle and it will fill both equally (assuming you have the kettles at the same height). If you keep them both well mixed (odd stir with mash paddle?) you should get close enough to the same OG etc?


----------



## zebba

WarmBeer said:


> Yup, some of the Coles and Safeway stores have em too, and a couple of $$$ cheaper.
> 
> If you can't manage to get PET's, just use glass, nobody's going to mind.


I've gone with a mix of plastic and VB longnecks. I expect a fight pit to start up over who gets the long necks (a whopping 10ml bigger!)


----------



## Fourstar

gava said:


> PET Bottles are those plastic things you can get from BigW coopers style?



Spot on!


BTW, these are the results of the TTL clone via Wyeast 1968. The grain bill was identical to the coveted clone on here.. unless im colourblind, this is amber/orange and the original is honey?! :huh: (observe bottom of the glass)












Leigh said:


> Thought bubble...
> Assuming both kettles have "outlet" taps, you could connect the two outlets via a single hose, fill one kettle and it will fill both equally (assuming you have the kettles at the same height). If you keep them both well mixed (odd stir with mash paddle?) you should get close enough to the same OG etc?



I'd say that would work, assuming it doesnt transfer more of the high gravity stuff from the primary kettle to the secondary as you fill. (i assume you will only get flow in one direction thru the joining hose and loose most of the HG wort into the second kettle)


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> BTW, these are the results of the TTL clone via Wyeast 1968. The grain bill was identical to the coveted clone on here.. unless im colourblind, this is amber/orange and the original is honey?! :huh: (observe bottom of the glass)
> 
> View attachment 32230
> 
> 
> View attachment 32229



Clarity aside... the colour of mine was pretty damn close using the 'coveted clone' recipe... but taste was def different...


----------



## gava

WarmBeer said:


> If you can't manage to get PET's, just use glass, nobody's going to mind.



i gave away all my glass longnecks when I went to kegs.. 

now i use old JS golden ale stubbies..


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> Clarity aside... the colour of mine was pretty damn close using the 'coveted clone' recipe... but taste was def different...



Yeah, i'd say yours was closer, maybe its because i used carafa?

The bottle version looked even lighter than taht in the pic too.. almost 'emoticon' gold/yellow.


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> Yeah, i'd say yours was closer, maybe its because i used carafa?



Maybe mate... you know how I like my pale choc


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> Maybe mate... you know how I like my pale choc



Would you like some basemalt with your pale choc? :lol:


----------



## therook

Leigh said:


> Thought bubble...
> 
> Assuming both kettles have "outlet" taps, you could connect the two outlets via a single hose, fill one kettle and it will fill both equally (assuming you have the kettles at the same height). If you keep them both well mixed (odd stir with mash paddle?) you should get close enough to the same OG etc?




Does the Hose have to be Silicone Leigh?  

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

OK, UPDATE!

Dave at Greensy Homebrewing has 100% changed to Simpsons Golden Promise, currently he does not have any in stock and was awaiting the distributor (i think its bintani) to get some in. He anticipates to have it in a fortnights time... just in time for the brewday.

I have just knockd up an example recipe @ 68% Brewhouse Eff, just a guessing game.. i simply grabbed my original one (the hops where pretty similar) and adjusted the malt and scaled it up (with roundings).

REAL TTlandlord 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 23/10/2009 
Batch Size: 100.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 126.39 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
22.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 
150.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.1 IBU 
130.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (30 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
130.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
8.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
16.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.5 %
Bitterness: 32.0 IBU 
Est Color: 4.8 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 60.72 L of water at 72.0 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 50.60 L of water at 92.0 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCl into mash.
CaSO4 into boil.

Water profile(final)
100ppm Ca, 150ppm SO4, 71ppm Cl 

Caramelise 5L~ of 1st runnings.


----------



## Kleiny

sorry 4* ive been fishing all weekend and not in contact with the intrawebs

That recipe looks good on first glance, but just a thought as i only have a 50L mashtun, im thinking 22kgs of malt + mash water may push it and then sparging.

If somebody has a bigger mashtun or even just another 50L it would be handy (probably Gava, mrpolly or notung, Locals).


----------



## Wonderwoman

Fourstar said:


> So, When is everyone going to update the list with their RSVPs and/or beers they are brewing?!?



sorry guys, I was hoping to make it to the swap, but I just realised that it's my father-in-law's 60th a couple of days after the swap, and I think he's planning a party for the swap weekend - so I'm out. 

Can anyone near murrumbeena take my beers to the swap?


----------



## brettprevans

i suppose you could use my kettle as a tun. its not insulated but it does have a thermowell and is ~80L or more. its not hard plumbed or anything so i could bring it up

edit - pic of my rig wqith kettle on right


----------



## therook

I can throw my 55 litre Esky mash tun in if you want

Rook


----------



## gava

Kleiny said:


> sorry 4* ive been fishing all weekend and not in contact with the intrawebs
> 
> That recipe looks good on first glance, but just a thought as i only have a 50L mashtun, im thinking 22kgs of malt + mash water may push it and then sparging.
> 
> If somebody has a bigger mashtun or even just another 50L it would be handy (probably Gava, mrpolly or notung, Locals).




I have a 55lt (45lt) Willow Esky mash.. I can bring along.


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> sorry 4* ive been fishing all weekend and not in contact with the intrawebs
> That recipe looks good on first glance, but just a thought as i only have a 50L mashtun, im thinking 22kgs of malt + mash water may push it and then sparging.
> If somebody has a bigger mashtun or even just another 50L it would be handy (probably Gava, mrpolly or notung, Locals).



Whos big blue monster mashtun was used last swap?


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> Whos big blue monster mashtun was used last swap?



mine. 

your all welcome to use again it provided :

a. someone transports it up and back

b. it comes back clean and shiny

c. it comes back in one piece


----------



## WarmBeer

wonderwoman said:


> sorry guys, I was hoping to make it to the swap, but I just realised that it's my father-in-law's 60th a couple of days after the swap, and I think he's planning a party for the swap weekend - so I'm out.
> 
> Can anyone near murrumbeena take my beers to the swap?



WW,

I should have room now, as I don't think the family will be making the trip up to sunny Bendigo for the weekend any more.


----------



## Kleiny

Fents said:


> mine.
> 
> your all welcome to use again it provided :
> 
> a. someone transports it up and back
> 
> b. it comes back clean and shiny
> 
> c. it comes back in one piece



You know i will clean it out fents, hay i did it hung over last swap.

I think if gava brings his we will be right 11kg in each. As he is local its easier to transport.


----------



## Fents

i knew you'd clean it mate just telling the rest...host's shouldnt have to clean tuns 

its there if you want it though, just gotta shout out.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> i knew you'd clean it mate just telling the rest...host's shouldnt have to clean tuns
> 
> its there if you want it though, just gotta shout out.



I dont think it will fit in the Maga or Mothers Festiva (which i might have to borrow) h34r: . Atleast with 8 cases of beer to take up!


----------



## reg

Well guys I am apologising.

My beer has become infected and I turfed it out.
On top ofthis we have had a death in the family so wont be able to brew to get one done between now and then.

I wasnt going to attend the swap but just be a swapee.
Sorry bout that but thems te breaks..............

Reg


----------



## manticle

Fents said:


> i knew you'd clean it mate just telling the rest...host's shouldnt have to clean tuns
> 
> its there if you want it though, just gotta shout out.



Offers to clean tuns by non swappers have been previously forthcoming.


----------



## brettprevans

Sorry to hear that Reg.

Ok reserves list. jump to.


----------



## Fents

citymorgue2 said:


> Sorry to hear that Reg.
> 
> Ok reserves list. jump to.



hahaha there is no reserves list. does someone want to edit the wiki and move everyone up a space so we are not "missing" numbers btwn 1-26....no one has labelled there caps yet have they?


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> Sorry to hear that Reg.
> Ok reserves list. jump to.



No one in the reserve list at this point! Loks like we all get to keep 3 bottles of our own hey!  I wonder if there is anyone game enough to knock one out with less than a month to go!

Kudos if it happens!


----------



## Kleiny

Article edited so numbers are in order please check if your number has changed


----------



## Fourstar

The following still need to update their staus on the article too!

mickey eyes
Barramundi 
Don Mateo
Supra-Jim


----------



## brettprevans

well my bad. and shame on you slackers not being on the reserves list.

Notung. wtf happended to the pumpkin beer. i was looking forward to that.


----------



## notung

citymorgue2 said:


> Notung. wtf happended to the pumpkin beer. i was looking forward to that.



I bought a new 25L no-chill cube for the pumpkin brew, and I suspect that perhaps the lid wasn't screwed on tight enough. As the wort cooled there may have some some air exchange from outside. I swear it didn't taste that rancid and sour on it's way in there... Nevermind, as without munich and roasty malts it may have lacked much of the biscuity niceness that it probably needed. I'll try it again soon.


----------



## kenlock

Fourstar said:


> No one in the reserve list at this point! Loks like we all get to keep 3 bottles of our own hey!  I wonder if there is anyone game enough to knock one out with less than a month to go!
> 
> Kudos if it happens!



Lurked for a fair while on this. So I'll jump in the deep end and put my hand up for a brew. I'll brew Cup Day, but will need advice on bulk priming for bottling and a hand getting bottles up to Swap(I'm a cricketer, so will need rain to attend), all the other issues are mine.

Picking up grains from Powells on Sunday. Hops I think I have in freezer. Plan is to do a Bright Ale.

Cheers Ken


----------



## notung

kenlock said:


> Lurked for a fair while on this. So I'll jump in the deep end and put my hand up for a brew. I'll brew Cup Day, but will need advice on bulk priming for bottling and a hand getting bottles up to Swap(I'm a cricketer, so will need rain to attend), all the other issues are mine.
> 
> Picking up grains from Powells on Sunday. Hops I think I have in freezer. Plan is to do a Bright Ale.
> 
> Cheers Ken




Exciting! I'm sure you'll get heaps of great advice on here. I'm really looking forward to the swap...


----------



## Kleiny

welcome aboard kenlock

you will find bulk priming instructions in the article section ast the top of the page

someone will put their hand up to get your beers up to Bendigo


----------



## kenlock

Kleiny said:


> welcome aboard kenlock
> 
> you will find bulk priming instructions in the article section ast the top of the page
> 
> someone will put their hand up to get your beers up to Bendigo



Cheers Kleiny

I've read plenty of the theory, just never done any of the practice. Bottles in the old days, big break then straight into kegs. But I'm sure a little guidance and we'll get it right!

Cheers Ken


----------



## Fourstar

kenlock said:


> Cheers Kleiny
> I've read plenty of the theory, just never done any of the practice. Bottles in the old days, big break then straight into kegs. But I'm sure a little guidance and we'll get it right!
> Cheers Ken



C'mon Ken, you can always attend! Im a cricketer but im giving it up... same with Maple. Funny thing is, that round my side plays our 3rd's side as we are in the same division. Ha! Atleast im not missing anything big. I just hope i can bat the week before! hehehe!

You can always force carbonate in the keg, slightly over carb it and decant/fill to bottles by venting the headspace in the keg and only push in enough CO2 to have it dribbling out of the tap (i use a bronco tap). Atleast thats the method i use. I also purge the bottles with CO2 beforehand to reduce O2 uptake. Try it with another beer you have on hand 1st, just to make sure you can do it. Another hot tip is to sanitise the bottels as you go, with the inner walls being wat it will also reduce foaming when you fill.

Cheers!

P.S Ballsy to take up a spot with less than a month to go! Kudos!


----------



## manticle

Will there be a list of people who are able to help with transporting swap/drinking beers? 

I can get myself up there without to much hassle but I'll be catching a train. That many beers might be hard to carry with me.

I'm guessing fourstar's car is pretty full by now.


----------



## Leigh

No need to catch the train manticle. I have room in the car for beer and bods. I'm sure others would too!


----------



## Supra-Jim

Fourstar said:


> I wonder if there is anyone game enough to knock one out with less than a month to go!
> 
> Kudos if it happens!



So i've finally managed to get my act together. Picking up grain this afternoon and putting down the brew tonight. Should be a nice APA (final hop selection/schedule stil being debated!). Feel free to throw suggestions, at the moment a mixture of Chinook and Cascade is firming up as favourite.

Reckon this'll be almost ready just in time (possibly may need an extra week to carb fully  ).

Unfortunately though, I won't be able to make to the swap day/night/festivities, have a good mates 30th that night (the reason i am brewing so late is i've been madly brewing for this event!!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## WarmBeer

manticle said:


> Will there be a list of people who are able to help with transporting swap/drinking beers?
> 
> I can get myself up there without to much hassle but I'll be catching a train. That many beers might be hard to carry with me.
> 
> I'm guessing fourstar's car is pretty full by now.



I started up a list in the "Brew Day wiki" (see link below), so people can put their availability to carry beer and/or people there.

I'm kind of on the wrong side of town for you, but if you're stuck, I'm sure we can work something out. You will just need to wedge yourself in amongst several cases of beer on the back seat.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Will there be a list of people who are able to help with transporting swap/drinking beers?
> I can get myself up there without to much hassle but I'll be catching a train. That many beers might be hard to carry with me.
> I'm guessing fourstar's car is pretty full by now.




Assuming Ive got Fents, BeerDingo and Hairofthedogs and my beers. Its looking unlikly!


----------



## Maple

Wiki updated with Transport availability for a few cases. Liability waiver and Indemnity form available on transport agreement signing.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents, BeerDingo, Hairofthedog.

Do you guys have your beers bottled and ready to go? If so, we might as well pool them altogether while we can and get them all to my place. Im happy to pick them up from Fents place or you can drop them off at mine fi thats acceptable for you. If you PM me ill send my deets! 

I'll most likely pick them up from Fents place on a Tuesday or Thursday as im always down that way on those nights.

Oh, make sure they are in sturdy boxes. I dont want a repeat of the events that occured at dingos with the arse falling out of one! :lol: Ii will not hold myself responsable for any breakages if this is the case.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Fents

hey mate mine needs a tad more time in the keg before i bottle it....only tapped it last night and she's all green apples still, hoopefully it cleans up in the next week. 

How does Nov 10th or 17th (tues night) sound 4*? hairy will be back from Malayasia (he's gone for a week and a bit) and it gives time for dingo to drop his over to mine.

we will make sure you recive a present for transporting both ways


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> hey mate mine needs a tad more time in the keg before i bottle it....only tapped it last night and she's all green apples still, hoopefully it cleans up in the next week.
> How does Nov 10th or 17th (tues night) sound 4*? hairy will be back from Malayasia (he's gone for a week and a bit) and it gives time for dingo to drop his over to mine.
> we will make sure you recive a present for transporting both ways



I'd prefer the 10th or a Thursday night of some sort as the 17th is a BJCP night and doubt i can get my arse to your area and back to pickup the blokes for carpooling to Ferntree Gully.

Speaking of green, ive got to check mine and see if the Sulfur eggyness is going (or increasing! h34r: )

Seems like alot of us have had difficulties with these swap batches! You, me, Mants, Notung, Maple jusr to name a few. Lets hope they all turn out to be corkers!

A gift hey, sweet! Just as long as it isnt hops... of the smokable variety! :lol:


----------



## manticle

Leigh said:


> No need to catch the train manticle. I have room in the car for beer and bods. I'm sure others would too!



Excellent. If the space my quite slim arse would take up is needed to transport other cases up though I have no problem with trains but I'll definitely book a beer spot. I'm guessing around 3 milk crates worth (2 for swap and one for drinking). If there's space for said arse then I'll squeeze that in too.

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> I'm guessing around 3 milk crates worth (2 for swap and one for drinking). If there's space for said arse then I'll squeeze that in too.
> Cheers



Crap that reminds me! I need space to sneak in a keg of something! Meh, SWMBO can nurse an ice cold corny between her legs for the ride up. She opted to organise a hotel room for me and decided she would see the sights of Bendigo on the Saturday while i booze up! (what was she thinking!?!) Unfortunatly its a 3K walk to the main strip!

hehehehe!


----------



## Fents

10th it is then.

I'll pm you the rest.


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Crap that reminds me! I need space to sneak in a keg of something! Meh, SWMBO can nurse an ice cold corny between her legs for the ride up. She opted to organise a hotel room for me and decided she would see the sights of Bendigo on the Saturday while i booze up! (what was she thinking!?!) Unfortunatly its a 3K walk to the main strip!
> 
> hehehehe!


Dibs on that beer!


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Meh, SWMBO can nurse an ice cold corny between her legs for the ride up.


do that and you'll get getting an icy reception from her later that night.


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> do that and you'll get getting an icy reception from her later that night.


After a whole day of drinking, I'm sure the spirit will be willing, but the flesh will be weak anyway.


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> Dibs on that beer!



Flange-ders Red anyone? :lol: 



citymorgue2 said:


> do that and you'll get getting an icy reception from her later that night.



I dont mind the old hot 'n cold!



WarmBeer said:


> After a whole day of drinking, I'm sure the spirit will be willing, but the flesh will be weak anyway.



Ha! The only thing i'll be expecting is a long tall glass of water, a berocca and some distance between the sheets! That is if i can cicrumnavigate bendigo back to the Quest apartments!

Thankfully its a simple left right left combo but the walk back will be a bitch getting my car from Kleinys the next day. Especially riding out a expected hangover.


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Flange-ders Red anyone? :lol:
> I dont mind the old hot 'n cold!


I really hope your missus doesnt troll AHB otherwise you'd be in strife! 
a 3km walk to the quest apartments will sober you up a bit. if you make it that far!


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> I really hope your missus doesnt troll AHB otherwise you'd be in strife!
> a 3km walk to the quest apartments will sober you up a bit. if you make it that far!



Ha! Don't worry, she'd laugh then slap me across the head. 

Yeah, i'll make sure i pack myself a gatorade for the walk back. I could be in dire need of the electrolytes!


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Ha! Don't worry, she'd laugh then slap me across the head.
> 
> Yeah, i'll make sure i pack myself a gatorade for the walk back. I could be in dire need of the electrolytes!


Why not just get her to drop you and the wares off, and take the car. she can just pick you up on the way outta town in the morning/afternoon when all the kegs are dry...

edit: assuming she is over 18 and has a license...


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> edit: _assuming she is over 18_ and has a *license*...



_Unfortunatly, yes shes over 18. I like your thinking though! 

_*Licence is the issue, if only it was that easy. Unless somone sober enough is keen to get me from quest?*


----------



## therook

Fourstar said:


> _Unfortunatly, yes shes over 18. I like your thinking though!
> 
> _*Licence is the issue, if only it was that easy. Unless somone sober enough is keen to get me from quest?*




Simple solution

Dump Her and then you can stay the night :lol: 

This will also solve all your problems later in life

Rook


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> _Unfortunatly, yes shes over 18. I like your thinking though!
> 
> _*Licence is the issue, if only it was that easy. Unless somone sober enough is keen to get me from quest?*


If your arrival time is within the first 20 minutes of mine, I'm happy to come and get ya, after that...chances decline drastically.


----------



## brettprevans

Rooky. get off AHb and fix that fault your supposed to be fixing :lol:

Rook's right. there'll be an empty keg to cuddle up to. just dont get confused and think the 'in' post if for something else


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> I really hope your missus doesnt troll AHB otherwise you'd be in strife!
> a 3km walk to the quest apartments will sober you up a bit. if you make it that far!


Three kms is nothing, you'll have your beer scooters on.

Just hope you don't run into too many of these:






"You'se city folks, ain't ya!"


----------



## Maple

WarmBeer said:


> Three kms is nothing, you'll have your beer scooters on.
> 
> Just hope you don't run into too many of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You'se city folks, ain't ya!"


Nah, I think Reg pulled out a few pages back.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Three kms is nothing, you'll have your beer scooters on.
> Just hope you don't run into too many of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You'se city folks, ain't ya!"



Everytime i see that photo I wet myself! Classic.

What movie is that from anyway? He looks oh so familliar?! For some reason it reminds me of "there will be blood" but i can't remember any hillbillies like him?

I'll need more than scooters to get past him. I'll just make sure i pack some roadkill to throw and distract him just incase.


----------



## brettprevans

just pretend that your a mute and cant talk, that way they cant make you squeal like a pig and they might leave you alone. im still scarred from that movie. 

i need a beer.

edit: movie is deliverance


----------



## Supra-Jim

citymorgue2 said:


> Rook's right. there'll be an empty keg to cuddle up to. just dont get confused and think the 'in' post if for something else



What else is keg lube supposed to be used for?? h34r: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> just pretend that your a mute and cant talk, that way they cant make you squeal like a pig and they might leave you alone. im still scarred from that movie.
> i need a beer.
> edit: movie is deliverance



Squeal like a piggy!!! Squuuealll!!!!


----------



## brettprevans

geez this went downhill fast.

back on topic. i know what im bringing keg wise to the swap. hope you boys like RIS with a twist.


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> geez this went downhill fast.
> 
> back on topic. i know what im bringing keg wise to the swap. hope you boys like RIS with a twist.


Yeah, that will be quite sessionable... :unsure: 

spelck didnt wurk


----------



## brettprevans

yeah ok maybe its the wrong season. but it was the twist part that was going to make it sessionable. ok i'll rethink.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> geez this went downhill fast.
> back on topic. i know what im bringing keg wise to the swap. hope you boys like RIS with a twist.



Da da ding ding ding!

Louder 
Wheeeeee!

LOUDER!
Wheeeee!!!!!!!

Squeal!!!!
WHEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


A twist hey! Sessionable hey? Im assuming its a RIS minus the Imperial? 2-3%, maybe?

Expect an Aussie 'clean' Ale from me as i doubt i'll bring a CAP again. Just out of principal. Otherwise it might be my cleanout amber ale.


----------



## Maple

I was hoping to bring the imperial mild or faux IPA, but also thinking Wynnona (Imp Amer Brown) may get a workout or both...or the St loius lager....hmmm choices... Guess I'll see what the weather is like (read: what is left after cup weekend)


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> A twist hey! Sessionable hey? Im assuming its a RIS minus the Imperial? 2-3%, maybe?


nope. a full blown 11% 2yr old RIS but then blended with some dunkle and english ale. Ive been blending it by the glass lately and its quite nice. but not really sessionable. I have 3 or 4 pints of it then ive had enough and ready for a differant type of beer


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> nope. a full blown 11% 2yr old RIS but then blended with some dunkle and english ale. Ive been blending it by the glass lately and its quite nice. but not really sessionable. I have 3 or 4 pints of it then ive had enough and ready for a differant type of beer


Would love to try it, CM2, never had a real RIS before. Are you able to bottle up a couple?

I'm thinking of brewing a RIS for my AG cherry popper (finally have all the equipment together, now just need to dispose of the kids for a day) but I think it would be too painful keeping it stored away for at least a couple of months to age.


----------



## brettprevans

i'll make a keg if it for me and bottle a few to bring along.

the storage part is easy. just brew, bottle, hid it and make sure you brew some more so you wont miss it. i wouldnt do it for your cherry as you'll want to taste the results asap. do it for your second or something.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> nope. a full blown 11% 2yr old RIS but then blended with some dunkle and english ale. Ive been blending it by the glass lately and its quite nice. but not really sessionable. I have 3 or 4 pints of it then ive had enough and ready for a differant type of beer



3-4 pints! Shiiite! how much are you blending of it? 1/4? That would be a fair little tipple!



WarmBeer said:


> I'm thinking of brewing a RIS for my AG cherry popper (finally have all the equipment together, now just need to dispose of the kids for a day) but I think it would be too painful keeping it stored away for at least a couple of months to age.



Thank the Banjo Dueling Hillbillies somone isnt interested in breaking their AG cherry with a golden ale clone! (Please dont tell me its your backup plan!)

It its quite adventerous of you WarmBeer, *extra large* grist size for your virgin beer. I think somone has a fetish.


----------



## WarmBeer

Yeah, I think it's traditional to do Dr S' Golden Ale. Don't want to go against tradition and break the voodoo.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> It its quite adventerous of you WarmBeer, *extra large* grist size for your virgin beer. I think somone has a fetish.


Favourite beer of all time is Trois Pistoles, so yeah, I like big beers :icon_drool2: 

Maybe the Coopers Sparkling AG clone, as it's not a style I've tried to brew either K'n'B or Extract


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Yeah, I think it's traditional to do Dr S' Golden Ale. Don't want to go against tradition and break the voodoo.



Do itttttt!!!

Personally, anything single infusion is good enough for your 1st all grain just to get your head around the process. As for the recipe, Its pretty hard (almost impossibe) to screw it up completely and not end up with something decent, unless of course you try and use caraaroma as your base malt!

Another good option is to get a extract recipe you have made and liked, slap it into beersmith and convert it to allgrain via the convert button. 

Break the voodoo, Break the voodoo, Break the voodoo!!!


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> 3-4 pints! Shiiite! how much are you blending of it? 1/4? That would be a fair little tipple!


about 800ml of RIS to 3 pints. so about 1/2pint RIS & 1/2pint ale. yup fair tipple indeed. but it makes it more sessionable.

edit:
go a rye APA!


----------



## Kleiny

Hey 4*, CM2, Maple and others if you have to many swap cases to bring i can grab some off you at the BJCP course before hand and make some more room in your cars. 

Somebody will be able to drop your car back at the quest before the party heats up.


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> go a rye APA!


Looks good, got most of the hops in stock, so would just need to order grains.

Unsure about the "fwh" (first wort hopping?) of the Cascade flowers, so might just go KISS, and just go 60 min boil with the cascade as bittering.


----------



## brettprevans

first wort hopping is just that. you throw them in when the first runnings are transferred into the kettle. or chuck it in as part of a 90min boil


----------



## Kleiny

citymorgue2 said:


> first wort hopping is just that. you throw them in when the first runnings are transferred into the kettle. or chuck it in as part of a 90min boil


You will get two different outcomes from a 90min hop addition and a FWH

Boil hop additions are obviously added at above 100C and the flavor and aroma are obviously lost to the boil.

FWH is done during the first runnings so generally in the area of 68C -78C dependant on mash out or not.

What the recent papers are saying is that FWH allows the hop oils to bind with glucose and be protected from the boil. Then allowing them to add flavor and aroma to the beer once the yeast releases them from the glucose. The papers also add this this is beneficial in lighter flavored beers and gets lost in dark and heavy flavored beers.

Just some general info (dont know why i added it really)

So the likes of cascade on the lighter end of pale ale's would add something to the beer but in an IPA it may go unnoticed (2IPA's however you are trying to get hops in where ever you can, so they add them at every stage including the mash)

Kleiny


----------



## brettprevans

sorry kleiny. i was keeping it simple. it wont make too much differance esp not a noticable diff since it would be his first AG


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Hey 4*, CM2, Maple and others if you have to many swap cases to bring i can grab some off you at the BJCP course before hand and make some more room in your cars.
> 
> Somebody will be able to drop your car back at the quest before the party heats up.



I might bring a couple of boxes on the 17th Kleiny. Jut to make the ride a litte lighter. Then i might be able to help somone else out! I'm planning on stealing my oldies little ford festiva for the trip up for the swap as I'm scared of my transmission falling out 1/2 way up on the trip! h34r: 



Kleiny said:


> What the recent papers are saying is that FWH allows the hop oils to bind with glucose and be protected from the boil. Then allowing them to add flavor and aroma to the beer once the yeast releases them from the glucose. The papers also add this this is beneficial in lighter flavored beers and gets lost in dark and heavy flavored beers.



For as long as i can remember doing AG ive done FWH. I dont know why but i just love it. I always have an awesome hop flavour in my beers that require it and the lower hopped beers (even a helles) have been top notch with a subdued hop character even when it was FWH.

It just magical!


----------



## Kleiny

citymorgue2 said:


> sorry kleiny. i was keeping it simple. it wont make too much differance esp not a noticable diff since it would be his first AG



No need for sorry mate i just had a random blurt



Fourstar said:


> For as long as i can remember doing AG ive done FWH. I dont know why but i just love it. I always have an awesome hop flavour in my beers that require it and the lower hopped beers (even a helles) have been top notch with a subdued hop character even when it was FWH.
> 
> It just magical!



As far as my history knowledge goes FWH was a technique used by german brewers in those exact styles Munich helles to gain flavor and aroma profile.

I pretty much do it in all my hop forward beers and my lighter styles but dont really bother in my Bock's and Stouts.


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> I pretty much do it in all my hop forward beers and my lighter styles but dont really bother in my Bock's and Stouts.



As aprt of my standard process it just happens for me now. anything between FWH and 30min addditions just doesnt exist for me anymore.

What where the negative effects for the dark/big beers Kleiny?


----------



## zebba

I'd just like to say that I'm partially responsible for WarmBeer thinking of popping his AG cherry with a RIS.

I scored some sweet champers bottles with lightning stoppers from Reg, and am keen to fill them with a RIS and/or Barleywine and forget about 'em for a while. 'Cause I'm still a few months off moving to AG myself (wife thinks I spend too much on this brewing biz, even though the only thing I've actually paid for so far is a hydrometer and bench capper!), I'm pressuring WarmBeer to go halvies with me - I provide the bottles, he provides the gear, and we both make a day of it...

Don't cave to mainstream pressure WarmBeer - go the RIS (or barleywine)... go the RIS (or barleywine)... You know you wanna.


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> What where the negative effects for the dark/big beers Kleiny?


 I wouldn't say there was any negative effects just no noticeable effect so now i just save the hops and use the right amount at 60min


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> Don't cave to mainstream pressure WarmBeer - go the RIS (or barleywine)... go the RIS (or barleywine)... You know you wanna.



Its ok, we can always throw him to the hillbillies at the swap! 
God damn you play a mean banjo!







Ha! Love it!


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> I wouldn't say there was any negative effects just no noticeable effect so now i just save the hops and use the right amount at 60min



Oh, ok. So why swap back to 60 min then? Any positives?


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> Oh, ok. So why swap back to 60 min then? Any positives?




I was doing FWH and a 60min addition so know i only do the 60min addition and have not found any noticable difference positive or negative. (but then maybe if i had of done it i could have got an extra .5 at vicbrew and got 3rd outright for my Trad bock <_< not that i think about it often  )

I just save the hops from the FWH and make the 60min addition for the IBU required.


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> I was doing FWH and a 60min addition so know i only do the 60min addition and have not found any noticable difference positive or negative. (but then maybe if i had of done it i could have got an extra .5 at vicbrew and got 3rd outright for my Trad bock <_< not that i think about it often  )



Bummer... If only you did the FWH huh! :beerbang:


----------



## therook

Kleiny said:


> I was doing FWH and a 60min addition so know i only do the 60min addition and have not found any noticable difference positive or negative. (but then maybe if i had of done it i could have got an extra .5 at vicbrew and got 3rd outright for my Trad bock <_< not that i think about it often  )
> 
> I just save the hops from the FWH and make the 60min addition for the IBU required.




Hey Kleiny, I tried your Bock beer last night and it is bloody fantastic, i believe it has improved heaps since i tried it a few months ago at your place

Rook


----------



## Supra-Jim

So 4*, I'm brewing my APA tonight, and will have 40gms of Chinook and 40gms Cascade to play with (pellets). If i give FWH a shot on this, what kind of hopping schedule would you recommend?

Cheers SJ


----------



## beerDingo

Hi all,

I finally got my beer bottled the other night!! Was getting worried! But bloody hell, I HATE BOTTLING!!!! Got right near the end, and thought, "Why the hell didn't I just keg it and fill from there!"... Next time.

It's an APA. 1054 down to 1013, 5.8%. Was hoping it'd get down to 1010, but then again, it would have been a little strong on alc. Got some kegs gassing up atm, so will try it in the next few days. Hopefully it's a good one. Just upgraded to a 100litre pot, so still working out the new system. But I have been getting much better extraction rates. Changed from Mash Out, into the mash-in, to 2 sparges (with 2nd one my mash out). I probably confused everyone with that comment.

Anyway, will update the recipe thread when I get home.

4*, my beers are ready and waiting (after I label them...). I will get them to Fents soon.

Have fun all attendee's!!

Dingo


----------



## Fourstar

Supra-Jim said:


> So 4*, I'm brewing my APA tonight, and will have 40gms of Chinook and 40gms Cascade to play with (pellets). If i give FWH a shot on this, what kind of hopping schedule would you recommend?
> 
> Cheers SJ



Crap, i dont have beersmith on hand to write some stuff up but i basically shoot for around 50-60% of my IBU's in the FWH. This can also dpened on the beer style in question and vary slightly. For this beer, i'd keep it cloer to 50% or less for a BIG late hop flavour addition. I'd also use chinook for FWH! :icon_cheers: 

Then add the rest of the IBU in a flavour addtion somwhere! Do a flameout addition with a minimum of 1g/l of your final volume if you can.

Aweeeesome! :icon_drool2: 

At the end of the day its your personal preference. Just slap em in and see what happens!


----------



## WarmBeer

Zebba said:


> Don't cave to mainstream pressure WarmBeer - go the RIS (or barleywine)... go the RIS (or barleywine)... You know you wanna.



Anybody got a VB Raw recipe? If I'm making the move to AG, I want to at least make something good


----------



## Supra-Jim

Thanks 4* will punch a few options into BS when i get home and see what looks good.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Maple

Supra-Jim said:


> So 4*, I'm brewing my APA tonight, and will have 40gms of Chinook and 40gms Cascade to play with (pellets). If i give FWH a shot on this, what kind of hopping schedule would you recommend?
> 
> Cheers SJ


you don't have enough hops there mate... but given what you have, I'd be inclined to mix them together 80g total, add 20 FWH, then from 60 min onwards 1g per minute. and chill fast at 0 minutes. will work beautifully - this is my 'special' hopping regime to give heaps of layering of the hops, but only ever done it with 3 varieties or more. give it a whirl, if you're so inclined.


----------



## Kleiny

Maple said:


> then from 60 min onwards 1g per minute. and chill fast at 0 minutes. will work beautifully - this is my 'special' hopping


 
1g per min

:lol: man ive got to try this but i dont know if my attention span will allow me to keep that pace up

I might just come and watch you do that one day maple


----------



## Supra-Jim

Attention span would be my issue too!!! Though it does sound interesting, might save it for when i have a brewing assistant who can be in charge of this!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> you don't have enough hops there mate... but given what you have, I'd be inclined to mix them together 80g total, add 20 FWH, then from 60 min onwards 1g per minute. and chill fast at 0 minutes. will work beautifully - this is my 'special' hopping regime to give heaps of layering of the hops, but only ever done it with 3 varieties or more. give it a whirl, if you're so inclined.



sounds like the dogfishhead process for their 'minute' IPA's


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> sounds like the dogfishhead process for their 'minute' IPA's


Exactly what inspired me to try it... It's the ducks nuts...


----------



## Fents

beerDingo said:


> Changed from Mash Out, into the mash-in, to 2 sparges (with 2nd one my mash out). I probably confused everyone with that comment.



you wot twisted? :unsure: 

better be at cricket tonight we are 3 down! (3 fill ins coming tho)


----------



## beerDingo

Fents said:


> you wot twisted? :unsure:
> 
> better be at cricket tonight we are 3 down! (3 fill ins coming tho)



Yeah, I'll be there, but 6:10! Might be slightly late. Was gonna bring my swap beer, but haven't labeled them yet.


----------



## manticle

I'll just be bringing a selection of whatever I have on hand and hoping for feedback.

Bottled by then will be: All Amarillo American Brown, English Brown (was meant to be a porter but it's a little lighter than it should be) English Amber, noble hopped pale ale, Westmalle inspired dubbel and maybe a few bottles of my chimay white clone (recipe courtesy of hoohaman). One of the first 4 will be the case swap beer (have to check each one and pick the best) and I may have a hefeweizen ready by then as well.

I'll also bring a couple of bottles of my screwed up pilsner but that's for diagnostic purposes only (unless something untoward happens and it becomes drinkable in the next week or so).

@ CM2 - make sure you bring along some of that RIS special - sessionability be damned. Sounds good to my palate (yes my palate can hear).


----------



## Cummins

G'day all. As stated on a few pages back, I can transport any cases from melb to bendigo (I live in both melb & bendigo), but the only time I have now is for you to drop off at my place this saturday or sunday (Melbourne, CBD-ish). I promise I won't drink many.

Hopefully I can make it along as a non-swap attendee on swap day :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle

Just a curiosity - Is there any contingency in case a brew falls short of the 26? Obviously you get one of your own back so you could get away with 25 but I'm just thinking ahead. Unlikely I'll have an issue but you never know. Would you apologetically sub in a bottle of a different brew for some (un)lucky swapper or just hang your head in shame?


----------



## Kleiny

manticle said:


> Just a curiosity - Is there any contingency in case a brew falls short of the 26? Obviously you get one of your own back so you could get away with 25 but I'm just thinking ahead. Unlikely I'll have an issue but you never know. Would you apologetically sub in a bottle of a different brew for some (un)lucky swapper or just hang your head in shame?



Sub in what you have and mark it on the bottle

Its been done before

Also i have updated the wiki to show attendees in red so as i can plan the feast.

Kleiny


----------



## saccarin63

Kleiny said:


> Sub in what you have and mark it on the bottle
> 
> Its been done before
> 
> Also i have updated the wiki to show attendees in red so as i can plan the feast.
> 
> Kleiny sorry guys cant make it ,we r just to busy in the brewery. with summer coming up we r double batching and bottling like crazy. if anyone is interested in dropping in and having a look you r welcome. just give me a buzz on 0447233637. agian my appoligies. have a great day. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Maple

Fair enough, but you're not piking out of the swap are ya?


----------



## gava

Just bottled the Golden Ale.. and sorry guys I had to go buy some coopers PET bottles since I gave away all my longnecks when I started kegging.. (use old JS golden ale stubbies if I want bottling) 

I drank all my beer also so might have to bring off the shelf brew for the day. OH!! we'll see if this fat yak clone will be ready... hmmmmmm

anyway.. it'll be a good day I hope..


----------



## Fourstar

Just to get you excited... You all know what it is! :icon_drool2: 

I did a quick pour to check if its still showing signs of sulfur. Thankfully its non existant! I'm one happy swapper!


----------



## brendo

good news.... bad news....

_Good news_ - my Galaxy Amber ale is bottled and tasted pretty darn good outta the fermentor. Should be carbed up in time for the case swap, so it should be ready to go.

_Bad news_ - I am going to have to pull out of attending the swap :angry: I am pretty disappointed, but way too much stuff has now come up for that weekend which pretty much just make it impossible for me to make the trip up to Bendigo. Brewmeister will most likely be taking my swaps up with him, so I have that end of things organised at least.

Sorry guys... hope everyone has a blast!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## zebba

In the "good news/bad news" vein that this thread has become, I will post some "good news/bad news" news.

Entered my swap beer into a hombrew comp at the town I grew up in (Buchan, East Gippsland - famous for caves and rednecks).

Good news: *FIRST PRIZE!!!*
Bad news: I was the only entrant


----------



## Leigh

LMAO. With all the non-attendees, you made me laugh zebba!


----------



## zebba

Leigh said:


> LMAO. With all the non-attendees, you made me laugh zebba!


Well, so far I'm the good news story of the swap. Gone from "definitely not attending" to "holy carp the weekend is now free AND the wife has given me a leave pass!", _and_ I get to present you all with an "_award winning_" beer!

Now the only issue is whether after the weekend I'll still be on speaking terms with WarmBeer. To quote "I've booked us a double room - you better not snore!". Ummm, about that... :unsure: 

Back to more serious discussions though - I'd like to put myself down for a cube from the brew. Happy to do anything I can to help (still @ extract brewing stage ATM, but will do what I can), but don't really have any ingredients to contribute (unless I get word to get something before hand). So what is the dealeo there - who/what organises the ingredients?


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> Back to more serious discussions though - I'd like to put myself down for a cube from the brew. Happy to do anything I can to help (still @ extract brewing stage ATM, but will do what I can), but don't really have any ingredients to contribute (unless I get word to get something before hand). So what is the dealeo there - who/what organises the ingredients?



Well buy the looks of everything and the marginal donations so far i might have to go and buy all the ingredients and we split the costs associated with the batch on the day. I also don't want to cop the back of $100+ of ingredients alone as it seems im the only one with EKG and Styrian on hand to begin with.

Basically, we are looking at roughly $85 on grain, $20 on hops (if i dont account what i currently have on hand, which aint much) and i'll supply the salt additions free of charge 

So in all, it will be around $25 bucks to take a 20L cube home with you if we split the batch between 4 of us. (if we account for trub losses in the kettles), otherwise around $20~ if split between 5. The 5th person has to be aware they are getting this at no reduced cost.

Be aware, we are getting _*Simpsons *_ Golden Promise, which is the reason for the high malt cost. If you where making this beer in a single batch purchase it would also be roughly $10 more. So you are walking away with a bargain anyway.


Kleiny, 
It might be best for you to nut out a recipe based on your system/efficiency. I assume we dont want to end up with a 6% Landlord.  (or do we?!?!)

The recipe i came up with can be made as i outlined, or split up as 2 batches (for what the system may only allow). We can also cut the cost slightly by changing the bittering hop to something high alpha/low flavour like magnum and reserve the styrian and EKG for later in the boil? Voice your opinions.

Whatever suits you boys. 

Cheers.

I have update the wiki with the estimated costs, (i will find out this/next week the exact) so you all are prepared for the costs involved. I will pop-up a disclaimer now. Note Agree against your name in the brewday articale or scrap your name if you are unwilling to incur the outlined costs associated.


----------



## Kleiny

F*

I have brew salts at home so dont bother bringing any up

I will adjust the recipe for my system MLT and gava's MLT

Im happy to pay or call it even depending on food costs

Hope to get the food sorted the week before so keep updated for food costing and attendance

Does anybody have any questions about the day/night?

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

See in Red (And no, im not colourblind, Ha! )



Kleiny said:


> F*
> 
> I have brew salts at home so dont bother bringing any up - Sweeto Dorrito!
> 
> I will adjust the recipe for my system MLT and gava's MLT - Cool, do we want to adjust the bittering hop to something high AA? Also are we doing two seperate caramelisation boil downs?
> 
> Im happy to pay or *call it even depending on food costs* - That was my expectation mate however you want to 'call it', i'll leave it up to you.
> 
> Hope to get the food sorted the week before so keep updated for food costing and attendance
> 
> Does anybody have any questions about the day/night? - Do you have enough chill space for all the kegs we are bringing up?!? Ive got one coming. We might need to keep a tally for the keg factor.
> 
> Kleiny


----------



## manticle

There seem to be 2 wikis: this one

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=100

AND this one:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=104

I know one is attendees and one is brew day goings on but it's a bit confusing.


----------



## Kleiny

Chill Space? 4Tap kegerator that holds 6 kegs + fermentation freezer that holds 3 (9 all up just need some portable taps and maybe some portable CO2).

Yep i think Bittering hops should be adjusted to a neutral variety to save cost.

I reckon one boil down of first runnings. but might take that Q on notice nad decide on what looks the best on the day. I have 2 NASA burners and planty of pot space so what ever fits on the day.


----------



## WarmBeer

Manticle,

The initial wiki was to get numbers together.

The second wiki is to deal with the logistics of the case swap / brewing day itself.


----------



## gava

Kleiny said:


> Chill Space? 4Tap kegerator that holds 6 kegs + fermentation freezer that holds 3 (9 all up just need some portable taps and maybe some portable CO2).
> 
> Yep i think Bittering hops should be adjusted to a neutral variety to save cost.
> 
> I reckon one boil down of first runnings. but might take that Q on notice nad decide on what looks the best on the day. I have 2 NASA burners and planty of pot space so what ever fits on the day.



I have a chest freezer + tempmate which I can bring over for the day if you require more space.. I just need transport, wont fit in the subaru..

I also have a Italian burner...


----------



## manticle

WarmBeer said:


> Manticle,
> 
> The initial wiki was to get numbers together.
> 
> The second wiki is to deal with the logistics of the case swap / brewing day itself.



That I understand but it still makes my brain hurt when late at night I go to update the wiki but all the bits I'm looking for are somewhere else.

I have a sensitive brain.


----------



## WarmBeer

gava said:


> I have a chest freezer + tempmate which I can bring over for the day if you require more space.. I just need transport, wont fit in the subaru..
> 
> I also have a Italian burner...



9 kegs worth of space, and only 14 confirmed attendees. I think we should be right.

*When* things get dire we can always resort to bottles


----------



## gava

WarmBeer said:


> 9 kegs worth of space, and only 14 confirmed attendees. I think we should be right.
> 
> *When* things get dire we can always resort to bottles



haha yeah didn't think of that... plus I dont have to move heavy crap... bonus.. 

that reminds me, I should have that FatYak (knock off) in a keg by then that i could bring.. hmmm it'll be only 1 week in the keg... maybe too soon..


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Chill Space? 4Tap kegerator that holds 6 kegs + fermentation freezer that holds 3 (9 all up just need some portable taps and maybe some portable CO2).
> Yep i think Bittering hops should be adjusted to a neutral variety to save cost.
> I reckon one boil down of first runnings. but might take that Q on notice nad decide on what looks the best on the day. I have 2 NASA burners and planty of pot space so what ever fits on the day.



Cool, sounds good. I'll have a chat to Dave at Greensy tomorrow about a sack price of Golden Promise and say 150g each of Styrian and EKG?

Any Interest around the bittering hop? Magnum maybe? thats quite neutral and high in AA 12.5%. 

As for the Styrian flameout additon, do we want to split that between our cubes for a cube addition as i assume we are no chilling right?!? if so it might be worth while upping its value to 150g so we can all get 30g each into the cube?!

If we use magnum we are looking at
50g magnum for boil
130g EKG @30min
30g each into our cubes of Styrian (150g total)

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fourstar

Bumpety Bump.

Whant do you guys in the cube swap think? I'll give the call shortly.


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> Any Interest around the bittering hop? Magnum maybe? thats quite neutral and high in AA 12.5%.
> 
> As for the Styrian flameout additon, do we want to split that between our cubes for a cube addition as i assume we are no chilling right?!? if so it might be worth while upping its value to 150g so we can all get 30g each into the cube?!
> 
> If we use magnum we are looking at
> 50g magnum for boil
> 130g EKG @30min
> 30g each into our cubes of Styrian (150g total)
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Im happy with magnum as the bittering addition.

I will probably chill at least my portion and anybody elses who wants it chilled so i will add the 0min addition then.

I have checked the recipe and the one in the wiki fits for my system so we will run with that.

Cheers for the work F* catch you at the next BJCP meeting

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Im happy with magnum as the bittering addition.
> I will probably chill at least my portion and anybody elses who wants it chilled so i will add the 0min addition then.
> I have checked the recipe and the one in the wiki fits for my system so we will run with that.
> Cheers for the work F* catch you at the next BJCP meeting
> Kleiny



The boss has spoken! 

I'll give a call shortly (hopefully hes still not away, he was planning some leave). And get the full pricing. The way its going, we might has well just buy up on everything, otherwise i'll be throwing 20 odd bucks of hops at it (if i supply all 3). Either way, the Golden promise will be ordered.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> The way its going, we might has well just buy up on everything, otherwise i'll be throwing 20 odd bucks of hops at it (if i supply all 3).


Fourstar,

Order it all, so we can split the costs easily, rather than you, or somebody else, chucking in their own hops.

If the outlay is an issue, PM me your account details, and I'm happy to transfer money to your account before the swap day. 

I'm sure the other guys will be fine with this as well. That is unless of course you have buckets of money lying around gathering dust


----------



## manticle

As above


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Fourstar,
> Order it all, so we can split the costs easily, rather than you, or somebody else, chucking in their own hops.
> If the outlay is an issue, PM me your account details, and I'm happy to transfer money to your account before the swap day.
> I'm sure the other guys will be fine with this as well. That is unless of course you have buckets of money lying around gathering dust



Ha, if only the buckets exist! Im fine with the outlay alone (the joys of not having a mortgage, but i do have a car loan <_< ) so you can pay on the day in cash (not beer) or once i actually buy the goods, direct into my account or whatever works for you.

Note, I dont accept Cayman Island bank cheques. 

*
UPDATE:*
I've just got off the Bell with Dave. GP is $5.22 per k/g with a 25% discount for a full sack (i'll keep the left over 3 kg). which makes it 3.92 kg or $86.24 for 22kg. His styrian are $12.5 per 100g and Magnum and EKG are $9-10 depending on what he paid at the time for them (we can lock $10 as its upper limit)

so total cost:

Grain - $86.24
Magnum - $5
EKG - $15
Styrian - $18.75

Total - $124.99

Or $24.998 Each. (I'll take the roud up of $25 thanks! B) ).

This is the guesstimate atm but i could safely say this is the expected overall cost unless we had an arse up with our discussion. Now ive just got to make sure i dont forget to bring the grain and hops with me on the day!


----------



## Kleiny

Everybody please make sure your attendance is correct

I will be ordering meat and getting this ready so i will give it until next friday 13th

Then i will expect you are attending and count you in for $$ towards the feed.

If you can make a great salad, want to make some beef jerky, etc or just know how to buy some chips mark down what you are going to bring, i will get the bread and meat local.


Kleiny


----------



## WarmBeer

Kleiny said:


> Everybody please make sure your attendance is correct
> 
> If you can make a great salad, want to make some beef jerky, etc or just know how to buy some chips mark down what you are going to bring, i will get the bread and meat local.



I've put myself down for the gourmet delights of chippies, twisties, cheezels, and for our great host DORITOS!

How about some sausage rolls / party pies in case we get hungry waiting for the spit roast? Oh hang on, I forgot, Fents isn't in charge of the cooking this time


----------



## Fents

WarmBeer said:


> I've put myself down for the gourmet delights of chippies, twisties, cheezels, and for our great host DORITOS!
> 
> How about some sausage rolls / party pies in case we get hungry waiting for the spit roast? Oh hang on, I forgot, Fents isn't in charge of the cooking this time



i knew there was a reason we hid all the crackle from you mate... h34r:


----------



## brettprevans

do you blokes like dim sims? I can probably borrow my parents dim sim steamer and grab a bag of Chein Wah dimmies off them. they are great dimmies esp with sweet chilli sauce or lots of black pepper and thick soy sauce.


----------



## manticle

Does the pope have a big hat?


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Does the pope have a big hat?



Nope, he has a REALLY BIG HAT! 

I was thinking of bringing a few tubes of those indonesian 'tuff nuts' Coconut flavoured and maybe tomyum or something.


----------



## brettprevans

Dimmies it is! 



Fourstar said:


> maybe tomyum


soup? :huh: 

now tomyum flavoured nuts would be a go-er!


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> do you blokes like dim sims?



Mmmmmm, everybody loves dimmies, especially after liquid refreshment...


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> Dimmies it is!
> 
> 
> soup? :huh:
> 
> now tomyum flavoured nuts would be a go-er!



Yep, tom yum flavoured nuts!


----------



## saccarin63

Fourstar said:


> Yep, tom yum flavoured nuts!


 love you long time aussie boy. you nuts taste like tom yum. :icon_vomit:


----------



## lucas

sorry guys but I'm gonna have to pull out. I've put off brewing anything for far to long and there's no way I can get something ready in 2 weeks.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## WarmBeer

lucas said:


> sorry guys but I'm gonna have to pull out. I've put off brewing anything for far to long and there's no way I can get something ready in 2 weeks.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


Ah bugger, Lucas.

Your smoked Porter was the highlight beer of the last swap for me.


----------



## manticle

Does that mean I get one extra tester of my own beer to make sure it's good enough?

Sorry to see you won't be involved nonetheless, Lucas


----------



## Wonderwoman

manticle said:


> Does that mean I get one extra tester of my own beer to make sure it's good enough?
> 
> Sorry to see you won't be involved nonetheless, Lucas




does this mean the numbers are going to change again??? I'm on the verge of printing labels


----------



## Kleiny

I was thinking about changeing them but some may have already numbered so i might leave it and just have an empty spot.

Its only really a small hassle at the sorting stage

So numbers stay the way they are


----------



## Wonderwoman

Kleiny said:


> I was thinking about changeing them but some may have already numbered so i might leave it and just have an empty spot.
> 
> Its only really a small hassle at the sorting stage
> 
> So numbers stay the way they are



thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Ah bugger, Lucas.
> Your smoked Porter was the highlight beer of the last swap for me.



Bummer! I agree, its a sad day to miss out on the only good beer of the swap! Er, :unsure: I mean *another* good beer in the swap! 



Kleiny said:


> I was thinking about changeing them but some may have already numbered so i might leave it and just have an empty spot.
> *Its only really a small hassle at the sorting stage*



It will be for those sorting! Ive got a brewday to assist/take care of! :beerbang: 

If i get my way this evening, i'll be bottling my swap beer. I sooooooo dont want todo this!


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> I sooooooo dont want todo this!



I think everybody who kegs has major issues when bottleing a batch for the swap

worst time ever h34r:


----------



## Leigh

Fourstar said:


> If i get my way this evening, i'll be bottling my swap beer. I sooooooo dont want todo this!



Yep, I've said that every day for the last 5 and still found a way to not do it h34r:


----------



## Wonderwoman

Fourstar said:


> It will be for those sorting! Ive got a brewday to assist/take care of! :beerbang:



perhpas the person who's last on the list (kenlock) could change to the missing number - that way only one person has to change numbers and there's no gap


----------



## Hutch

Leigh said:


> Yep, I've said that every day for the last 5 and still found a way to not do it h34r:


Yeah, I was contemplating kegging mine as well, but realised I'd have to bottle it eventually, and that would mean 25+ bottles with the counter-pressure filler (slow, tedious, etc.). Ended up just going the coopers carb-drops, and it was job done in an hour.
Only down-side is the extra sediment - hardly a show-stopper.

Pitty Lucas had to pull out of the swap - the lad makes top beers for memory!
Glad we don't have to re-number - mine are all done.


----------



## brettprevans

not CPF for me. straight from keg to bottle and you buggers can drink it sooner rather than later or suffer flat beer! dont worry its ready to drink and drinking marvellously.


----------



## Fourstar

Hutch said:


> Only down-side is the extra sediment - hardly a show-stopper.



Tis when you are trying to present a diamond bright filtered Rice Lager  

Now i just hope and pray i dont have killer chill-haze issues like my past 4 batches have had! Maybe ive finally seen the results of No Chilling. h34r: Unless its got todo with poor hot break formation as ive had allot if windy days when brewing recetnly and the boil has been slowing considerably.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> not CPF for me. straight from keg to bottle and you buggers can drink it sooner rather than later or suffer flat beer! dont worry its ready to drink and drinking marvellously.



do as i do. Over carb it by a decimal point or two. vent keg and purge bottels with CO2. Begin poring and increase gas pressure until it just begins to dribble out slowly. You will get minimal/no foaming if your bottle is still wet from the sanitiser and perfectly carbonated beer with a small co2 loss from the transfer which is made up by overcarbing.

Do a couple of trail runs to get a handle of it and away you go!


----------



## Hutch

Fourstar said:


> do as i do. Over carb it by a decimal point or two. vent keg and purge bottels with CO2. Begin poring and increase gas pressure until it just begins to dribble out slowly. You will get minimal/no foaming if your bottle is still wet from the sanitiser and perfectly carbonated beer with a small co2 loss from the transfer which is made up by overcarbing.
> 
> Do a couple of trail runs to get a handle of it and away you go!


I might give it a go 4*. The CPF is great for doing occasional bottles (comps, parties, etc.) as you don't have to vent the entire headspace of the keg just to fill a bottle or three (wasted CO2), but is a slow process to do a whole keg.


----------



## Kleiny

I used gava's CPF thingy (do you need it back yet mate) and it was just a time wasteing pain in the A hole, next time just back to regular bulk priming and fill, much easier.

The time wasteing part may have just been because i have no real idea how to use the thing.


----------



## brettprevans

nup. striaght from keg to bottle via taps on normal setting. well not quite true as i have celli's and can adjust the flow rate via the tap.
of course bottles will be wet and cold from sanitiser.


----------



## Fourstar

Hutch said:


> I might give it a go 4*. The CPF is great for doing occasional bottles (comps, parties, etc.) as you don't have to vent the entire headspace of the keg just to fill a bottle or three (wasted CO2), but is a slow process to do a whole keg.



Just make sure you get the overcarb right. (I use the rekoner for this) I do this for parties without overcarbing with no ill effects of carbonation when drinking throughout the night. I usually store in 2L PET bottles if im sharing or Grolsch swingtops for my own consumption. Who needs a party keg when you have 2L pets? :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> nup. striaght from keg to bottle via taps on normal setting. *well not quite true as i have celli's and can adjust the flow rate via the tap*.
> of course bottles will be wet and cold from sanitiser.



Even easier if you can get the flow slow enough. Then you just overcarb the keg slightly for losses, vent and readjust the reg at your normal serving pressure. Let the celli do the work for ya!

Oh the joys of dealing with a picnic tap!


----------



## Barramundi

ok i know im gonna get toasted on this one but as a result of recent working commitments i have been unable to get myself in a position where i can properly brew a beer to a standard thats suitable to swap so it is with much regret that i am with drwaing myself from this years swap , sorry for the latish notice but i was hoping things would allow me to brew , but its just got to the stage where im not going to be able to do it in sufficient time for the swap day ....

sorry and fire away with the insults ... i know theyre comin


----------



## WarmBeer

Barramundi said:


> sorry and fire away with the insults ... i know theyre comin


Admit it Barra, it's your sanitation issues again, isn't it! Just ask Fourstar :lol: 

Hope you're still going to come along on the day. There's going to be a sh!tload of beer there, with all these people dropping out at the last minute...


----------



## brettprevans

1. Tough break barra. Looking forward to catching up. Ur a top bloke. Maybe next swap. 
2. Funny as since the no sooking out thing was in referance fir u! Come for a drink and bring something to share.ah well bring on the swap


----------



## manticle

I'm afraid I have to regretfully inform all of you with my humblest apologies and realising it may throw a bit of a spanner in the works and change things around in a way that might possibly be quite irritating, that I will still be participating in this case swap and attending on the day as well.

I'm very, very, very sorry.


----------



## Leigh

LOL. Very good Manticle!

Barra...not good mate. Hope your still attending!


----------



## WarmBeer

Barramundi said:


> ... i have been unable to get myself in a position where i can properly brew a beer to a standard thats suitable to swap...



- 1 x Homebrew lager
- 2 kg Sugaz
- Ferment at ambient Melbourne temperatures, 30+ degrees all week
What do you mean you don't have time to brew a beer before the swap?

Now, I'm off to the supermarket to get supplies


----------



## Leigh

WarmBeer said:


> - 1 x Homebrew lager
> - 2 kg Sugaz
> - Ferment at ambient Melbourne temperatures, 30+ degrees all week
> What do you mean you don't have time to brew a beer before the swap?
> 
> Now, I'm off to the supermarket to get supplies



...and going by his username...no need to chill, ever h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> I'm afraid I have to regretfully inform all of you with my humblest apologies and realising it may throw a bit of a spanner in the works and change things around in a way that might possibly be quite irritating, that I will still be participating in this case swap and attending on the day as well.
> I'm very, very, very sorry.


Hahah classico Mants!


----------



## Fents

are you still right for the pickup tonight mate?


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> are you still right for the pickup tonight mate?



The plan was for the 17th wasn't it... As ive got BJCP tonight. :unsure:

*EDIT:*
Oh wait you're right, it was planned tonight but BJCP dates skipped a week because of the Melbourne cup!

Shiiittteee! I hope next tuesday is ok? I havn't screwed any plans have i?


----------



## brettprevans

i had a look at the course scheule this morning and couldnt see a session for tonight. ????

17/11/2009 Class 4. Brown, Scottish and Strong Scotch Ales: Light and Dark Mild (Grant's Celtic Ale), English and American Brown (Newcastle, Sam Smith's Nut Brown Ale, Brooklyn Brown Ale, Pete's Wicked Ale), Scottish Light, Heavy and Export (McEwen's Export, Belhaven, MacAndrew's), Scotch (McEwen's, Traquair House).	Technical topic: Hops, including varieties, IBUs, hopping scheduled and the association with different beer styles.


----------



## beerDingo

Fents said:


> are you still right for the pickup tonight mate?



Oh crap, I haven't labeled my beer, or dropped it off at Fents.

I can drop them off to you around 7ish.


----------



## beerDingo

Fourstar said:


> The plan was for the 17th wasn't it... As ive got BJCP tonight. :unsure:
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Oh wait you're right, it was planned tonight but BJCP dates skipped a week because of the Melbourne cup!
> 
> Shiiittteee! I hope next tuesday is ok? I havn't screwed any plans have i?



nioce. Gives me another week!


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> i had a look at the course scheule this morning and couldnt see a session for tonight. ????



Hmmmm.... let me see...


CRAP YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!! OK its still on for tonight Fents!

DINGO! Get your swaps to fents by 7!  i finish cricket training @ 7ish in viewbank so i'll be there at around 7:30ish.

Forget my stupidity. SWMBO is more an issue to deal with tonight then  hahaha!


----------



## Fents

sooooo tonight or not? dosnt bother me either way....


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> sooooo tonight or not? dosnt bother me either way....



Yep, tonight. Lock it in. (BJCP will be/is next week) got my dates mixed. I'll be around after cricket training sweating for a beer! 

Edit: i had some BJCP confusion in my email.

We are still on for tonight Fents!


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> Yep, tonight. Lock it in. (BJCP will be/is next week) got my dates mixed. I'll be around after cricket training sweating for a beer!



hope you live VB :lol:


----------



## Fents

Barramundi said:


> ok i know im gonna get toasted on this one but as a result of recent working commitments i have been unable to get myself in a position where i can properly brew a beer to a standard thats suitable to swap so it is with much regret that i am with drwaing myself from this years swap , sorry for the latish notice but i was hoping things would allow me to brew , but its just got to the stage where im not going to be able to do it in sufficient time for the swap day ....
> 
> sorry and fire away with the insults ... i know theyre comin



h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> hope you live VB :lol:



Ha, i'd bring some of my own if it wasn't going to be sitting in a 30 degree car for 3~ hours!


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Ha, i'd bring some of my own if it wasn't going to be sitting in a 30 degree car for 3~ hours!


esky....ice.....beer....= cold beer.

geez mate it isnt water chemistry  :lol:


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> esky....ice.....beer....= cold beer.
> geez mate it isnt water chemistry  :lol:


Unfortuantly no esky at home, no ice as housemate is empying his freezer to take away on saturday and worst of all, no bottled beer at home . unless fents wants a Berliner Weisse!


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Unfortuantly no esky at home,
> Berliner Weisse!


no esky?! sacrilidge! hmmm berliner weisse. nice on a hot day. I could have murdered a lambic ror something similar last night. actually i should make a lambic for next summer's caseswap.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> no esky?! sacrilidge! hmmm berliner weisse. nice on a hot day. I could have murdered a lambic ror something similar last night. actually i should make a lambic for next summer's caseswap.



I might chuck one in the fridge to kill when i get home tonight. 

I didnt manage to bottle my beer lastnight (what a shame ). The beer fridge is right next to a big window where the sun beams in. I went straight over to get a beer when i got home from work and started sweating just puring a beer so im holding off for a cooler night.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> I didnt manage to bottle my beer lastnight (what a shame ). The beer fridge is right next to a big window where the sun beams in. I went straight over to get a beer when i got home from work and started sweating just puring a beer so im holding off for a cooler night.


But the beer will keep you cool...

One for the bottle, one for me, one for the bottle, one for me...


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> I might chuck one in the fridge to kill when i get home tonight.
> 
> I didnt manage to bottle my beer lastnight (what a shame ). The beer fridge is right next to a big window where the sun beams in. I went straight over to get a beer when i got home from work and started sweating just puring a beer so im holding off for a cooler night.


I started smashing my golden rye APA last night b/c of the heat. soooo good. i might bring it to the case swap. massive hops. seems a lot more than 65IBU.


----------



## Maple

bad news...people dropping like flies... WTF is the point in getting this thing started 6 months ahead so that people can just leave it until the last minute. well in saying that, I thought I left enough time, first one came up poor, so still enough time to get a second brew done. (here's the bad news part) - it is a sub-optimal example. Bottled 28 last week, rest went into a keg. the keg is tasting exceedingly sweet (as in under attenuated), it might come good, it might not. the back-up to the back up may not prove to be any good either given the recent heat wave here, can keep the bugger under 21 degrees.


----------



## brettprevans

dave, grab a couple bags of ice and you can borrow my 100 can cooler if you like. that will do the job. good excuse for you to taste the golden rye APA.

edit:
re bottles. you didnt bulk prime and then add into keg did you? that would a nice explanation for the sweetness as far as it should come right in the bottle. as for the keg...dry hop it!


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> dave, grab a couple bags of ice and you can borrow my 100 can cooler if you like. that will do the job. good excuse for you to taste the golden rye APA.
> 
> edit:
> re bottles. you didnt bulk prime and then add into keg did you? that would a nice explanation for the sweetness as far as it should come right in the bottle. as for the keg...dry hop it!


Frozen water bottles in the 100 can cooler - check
swap frozen water bottles every 1/2 day - fail

As for the bottles, no bulk priming for this kid. 2 fermenters, one for the bottles, one for the keg - the attenuation issue could still reside just in the one that went in the keg, not sure, will need to have a try of one of the swap bottles before hand...


----------



## Leigh

Don't stress mate, at the rate of drop outs, you'll only need 1/2 dozen or so swap beers h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> As for the bottles, no bulk priming for this kid. 2 fermenters, one for the bottles, one for the keg - the attenuation issue could still reside just in the one that went in the keg, not sure, will need to have a try of one of the swap bottles before hand...



RDWHAHB :icon_cheers: 

Oh, turns out my diamond bright Viet rice lager is not so diamind bright when its sitting at 3 deg. <_< 

On a positive note, SWMBO commented that it tasted familiar to the beers in 'Nam "crisp and refreshing" without any prior information given to her of the beer she was tasting. To confirm this observation, i gave her a taste of a control beer (Carlton Draught) and she wondered why my beer tasted like pub swill.


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> Don't stress mate, at the rate of drop outs, you'll only need 1/2 dozen or so swap beers h34r:



Have you bottled your sixpack Leigh? :lol:


----------



## Fents

Maple said:


> Frozen water bottles in the 100 can cooler - check
> swap frozen water bottles every 1/2 day - fail
> 
> As for the bottles, no bulk priming for this kid. 2 fermenters, one for the bottles, one for the keg - the attenuation issue could still reside just in the one that went in the keg, not sure, will need to have a try of one of the swap bottles before hand...



"So, McFly, have you made a decision about the swap opportunity?

"What's it gonna be, McFly? Are you in or out?


----------



## Maple

Fents said:


> "So, McFly, have you made a decision about the swap opportunity?
> 
> "What's it gonna be, McFly? Are you in or out?


Doc told me to say no, but... Um, I just, um, um, I'm not sure that I should, you know, because I think that I should discuss it with my er.... Hell ya, I'm in, just warning you it's below par.

OK Griff, I'll do it, I'll do it buddy, whatever you say.


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> just warning you it's below par.


everyone has a bad day on the course once and awhile. we wont compare you to tiger on the day.


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> everyone has a bad day on the course once and awhile. we wont compare you to tiger on the day.


Do i still get my $3M signing on bonus?


----------



## Leigh

4*, nah, I'm hoping the numbers will drop a little further yet...I hate bottling so the more drop-outs the less I have to bottle  So come on everybody, pull out of the swap and make my pain less 

Disappointing Maple...yet another sub-standard beer from an experienced brewer h34r:


----------



## Maple

Leigh said:


> Disappointing Maple...yet another sub-standard beer from an experienced brewer h34r:


Yeah, If it gets any worse, I'll be back to the cans and sugaz


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> Yeah, If it gets any worse, I'll be back to the cans and sugaz


i have my hands up for your grain! esp your rye. im almost out :lol:


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> Disappointing Maple...yet another sub-standard beer from an experienced brewer



Ohhhhh!!! h34r: 



citymorgue2 said:


> i have my hands up for your grain! esp your rye. im almost out :lol:



+1 says he who is investing in a monster mill!


----------



## WarmBeer

Leigh said:


> 4*, nah, I'm hoping the numbers will drop a little further yet...I hate bottling so the more drop-outs the less I have to bottle  So come on everybody, pull out of the swap and make my pain less



Maybe we also need a bottling demo at the swap day, so all these whinging keggers can see how bottling really can be an efficient, joyful operation
:lol:

Edit: Forgot to add HTFU son!


----------



## Leigh

I'm happy to watch if you're happy to bottle...I'll be home around 7pm, so should have it all set up ready for you by 7:30


----------



## beerDingo

WarmBeer said:


> Maybe we also need a bottling demo at the swap day, so all these whinging keggers can see how bottling really can be an efficient, joyful operation
> :lol:
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add HTFU son!



Damn! I should have just sent my fermentor up...


----------



## Maple

WarmBeer said:


> Maybe we also need a bottling demo at the swap day, so all these whinging keggers can see how bottling really can be an efficient, joyful operation
> :lol:
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add HTFU son!


lol, that's funny WB, but seriously, bottle away... I like the set and forget method (purge keg, connect hose to keg, connect other end to fermenter, open tap, open release valve, go have a few beer/cut lawn/post, disconnect keg, put on the gas, tap in 1 week) Time comparison, including prep time - 3 bottles (tallies) filled but not capped.


----------



## WarmBeer

beerDingo said:


> Damn! I should have just sent my fermentor up...


Please feel free to send all full fermenters to my house. I will make sure I, ahem, "bottle" their contents accordingly


----------



## Kleiny

*WTF*

6months

6months notice and blokes cant even brew a decent beer for the swap

Oh well who cares i will swap what i have with people willing and able

Get hammered on the beer people are going to bring (you blokes the bone is pointing at you pull out swappers)

Eat some awsome food

Bring it Strong

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> *WTF*
> 6months
> 6months notice and blokes cant even brew a decent beer for the swap
> Oh well who cares i will swap what i have with people willing and able
> Get hammered on the beer people are going to bring (you blokes the bone is pointing at you pull out swappers)
> Eat some awsome food
> Bring it Strong
> Kleiny



Weak
As
Piss

I say no more.

Besides, Im pulling out!


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Besides, Im pulling out!


Coincidentally, that's exactly the same line I tried on my wife, about 9 months before we had our second child.

Boom, tish, I'm here all week. Try the veal!


----------



## zebba

WarmBeer said:


> Coincidentally, that's exactly the same line I tried on my wife, about 9 months before we had our second child.
> 
> Boom, tish, I'm here all week. Try the veal!


So let me get this straight. You start by claiming that you tried to pre-emptively abort your unconceived baby. You then finish by encouraging people to eat babies. I'm seeing a pattern forming...


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Coincidentally, that's exactly the same line I tried on my wife, about 9 months before we had our second child.
> 
> Boom, tish, I'm here all week. Try the veal!



Ha, funny



Zebba said:


> So let me get this straight. You start by claiming that you tried to pre-emptively abort your unconceived baby. You then finish by encouraging people to eat babies. I'm seeing a pattern forming...



And i thaught the above post was hilarious! 

Dont try the veal try fents case swap... its delicious!


----------



## Maple

Don't worry kleiny, crisis averted, keg is sampling beautifully today. just finished printing off the labels today, so good to go. For the guys I'm hauling beers for, if you're cases are packed and ready, best drop them by this weekend, I think I'm in for a pretty shit week next week (work-wise), but shoot me a PM to arrange.


----------



## manticle

Is the final number 23 bottles?


----------



## WarmBeer

manticle said:


> Is the final number 23 bottles?


Yep, looks like we've had another piker today.

I guess 4 months just isn't enough notice for some people h34r:


----------



## Maple

all labels attached and boxed, ready to go. bring it on....


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> all labels attached and boxed, ready to go. bring it on....



Wheeeee! Can't wait! Still got to bottle thou! <_< Why can i see this being a 11PM jobby on the Friday the 20th of November?! :lol:


----------



## brettprevans

still another week left to bottle. maybe i'll bottle 3 a night, every night until next friday. that way i have an excuse to sit at the chesty everynight and have a drink.


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> still another week left to bottle. maybe i'll bottle 3 a night, every night until next friday. that way i have an excuse to sit at the chesty everynight and have a drink.


like you need an excuse... btw, are we still at 23 soldiers?


----------



## Kleiny

26 bottles of beer in the swap

26 bottles beer 

If 1 should pike, then pull one out

25 bottles of beer in the swap.



25 bottles of beer in the swap

25 bottles beer 

If 1 should pike, then pull one out

24 bottles of beer in the swap.



Right o enough of that, my count is 24 swappers, so 23 bottles from each person in the swap. Pls if you can bring 24 bottles it makes it easier to sort, even if you have one maked different with nothing in it.


Its getting closer, time to do some drinking to be fit for the night  


Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Right o enough of that, my count is 24 swappers, so 23 bottles from each person in the swap. Pls if you can bring 24 bottles it makes it easier to sort, even if you have one maked different with nothing in it.
> Its getting closer, time to do some drinking to be fit for the night
> Kleiny



I think you might have started drinking too early kleiny! If you have another gander you will notice number 4, 18 and 22 have pulled the plug. 

23 Bottles of beer in the swap. 23 bottles of beer!


----------



## Maple

I get 23 swappers, 4 and 18 scratched, what's the deal with 22? pulled out (of swap or attending?) I assumed it was a scratch too.

What's the go for breakky on Sunday? happy to bring along the bacon and eggs if it's not already catered for.


----------



## Kleiny

Kleiny said:


> 26 bottles of beer in the swap
> 
> 26 bottles beer
> 
> If 1 should pike, then pull one out
> 
> 25 bottles of beer in the swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 25 bottles of beer in the swap
> 
> 25 bottles beer
> 
> If 1 should pike, then pull one out
> 
> 24 bottles of beer in the swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Right o enough of that, my count is 24 swappers, so 23 bottles from each person in the swap. Pls if you can bring 24 bottles it makes it easier to sort, even if you have one maked different with nothing in it.



24 bottles of beer in the swap

24 bottles beer 

If 1 should pike, then pull one out

23 bottles of beer in the swap.

Thanks Fourstars :icon_drunk: 

All still applies just bring 23 bottles all up for sorting purposes.

Kleiny


----------



## Kleiny

Maple said:


> I get 23 swappers, 4 and 18 scratched, what's the deal with 22? pulled out (of swap or attending?) I assumed it was a scratch too.
> 
> What's the go for breakky on Sunday? happy to bring along the bacon and eggs if it's not already catered for.



If you want to organise the bacon and eggs, i have a BBQ 

Breakfast solved 

Thanks Maple


----------



## Maple

done and done! someone needs to bring the bread for toast...


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> What's the go for breakky on Sunday?


left over spit meat? :icon_drool2: with beer gravy? :blink: 

hmmm bacon and eggs.


edit:
i should be able to get bread on the cheap. that way breaky comes up in 1 car


----------



## Kleiny

There will be heaps of bread

I will just get more from the bakery, Maybe some sourdow for the brekkie


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> If you want to organise the bacon and eggs, i have a BBQ
> Breakfast solved
> Thanks Maple



Guys,

Im pulling out of the breakfast! I'll be sleeping it up in my air conditioned room down the road at Quest. Hopefully without liver failure. I'f i smell bacon i'll come a running!


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im pulling out of the breakfast! I'll be sleeping it up in my air conditioned room down the road at Quest. Hopefully without liver failure. I'f i smell bacon i'll come a running!


you'll be back...you'll need to pick up your cases, kegs, trousers, and whatever else...


----------



## Kleiny

Maple said:


> you'll be back...you'll need to pick up your cases, kegs, trousers, and whatever else...



Prizes for staying in the hot bath the longest contest (barra's out so should be no contest F*) :lol:


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> you'll be back...you'll need to pick up your cases, kegs, trousers, and *whatever else*...





Kleiny said:


> Prizes for staying in the hot bath the longest contest (barra's out so should be no contest F*) :lol:



Yeah i'll be back to pickup my dignity. :lol: Or atleast whatevers left of it.


----------



## WarmBeer

Bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon!

I like bacon.


----------



## Kleiny

bored today warm :lol:


----------



## Maple

how many do we have for breakkie, any idea's? couple dozen eggs, and 3 or 4kg bacon? or


----------



## brettprevans

h34r: couple tins fo this should do


----------



## WarmBeer

Dont forget the baconnaise


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> h34r: couple tins fo this should do
> View attachment 32881






WarmBeer said:


> Dont forget the baconnaise


WTF, kit and kilo version of breakkie? c'mon...


----------



## WarmBeer

Kleiny said:


> bored today warm :lol:


Bored, grumpy, hungry, and sleep deprived...

Kids, huh, you've gotta love 'em


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> WTF, kit and kilo version of breakkie? c'mon...


army style 'hot box' breakkie. dodgy stuff tasting like faux egg, soggy toastand some baked beans


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> WTF, kit and kilo version of breakkie? c'mon...



Haha, Classic!

Interested in a cafePress bulk buy?
"Bacon is meat candy, crispy, salty & delicious!"


----------



## zebba

Someone said "bacon"?

Awesome. Veal schmeal warmbeer.


----------



## Maple

Zebba said:


> Someone said "bacon"?


I think WB mentioned it quietly a few posts back... something about not wanting any....


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> Someone said "bacon"?
> 
> Awesome. Veal schmeal warmbeer.



Unless its a baby! "The other other white meat!"


----------



## Leigh

I think we should all bring 24 swaps...isn't it customary for the host to get two cases?

I'll be up for brekkie!


----------



## WarmBeer

Leigh said:


> I think we should all bring 24 swaps...isn't it customary for the host to get two cases?
> 
> I'll be up for brekkie!



I'll happily second this. 

Kleiny is definitely putting himself out by hosting a (increasingly smaller) number of rowdy drunkards at his house.


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> I think we should all bring 24 swaps...isn't it customary for the host to get two cases?
> I'll be up for brekkie!






WarmBeer said:


> I'll happily second this.
> Kleiny is definitely putting himself out by hosting a (increasingly smaller) number of rowdy drunkards at his house.




Slight problem,

Fents, Dingo and Hairofthedog deliberatly omitted beers past 23 bottles. Their swap bottles are now in my posession. Looks like Kleiny is only getting the extras that are floating. If i have any extra i'll happily share out mine.


----------



## brettprevans

yup happy with an extra for the host. i think I left rooky with about 4 extras last time. just as well he liked the beer!

should be worked into the case swap as a standard. 1 extra for the host 

maybe even 1 extra for best brewer of the swap. that last one would kinds be hard to do though


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> maybe even 1 extra for best brewer of the swap. that last one would kinds be hard to do though



Maybe just give them a guaranteed spot in the next swap, be it midyear or end of year. Obviously if thats what they want, or they have to host! Hahaha!


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Maybe just give them a guaranteed spot in the next swap, be it midyear or end of year. Obviously if thats what they want, or they have to host! Hahaha!


Yes, it's very hard to get a spot in the case swap...

Not like anybody ever pulls out at the last minute h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Yes, it's very hard to get a spot in the case swap...
> 
> Not like anybody ever pulls out at the last minute h34r:



Yeah, so if you miss out. Brew a beer in preperation for the swap, await the last week when everyone pulls the pin and jump on in. it can't be that diffuclt 

Maybe we should make the next one, if you cant attend you cant swap.


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> Maybe just give them a guaranteed spot in the next swap, be it midyear or end of year. Obviously if thats what they want, or they have to host! Hahaha!



I did and I am  



Fourstar said:


> Maybe we should make the next one, if you cant attend you cant swap.



Dont want to miss out on some great beers just because a person cant make it for the fun part.


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> Dont want to miss out on some great beers just because a person cant make it for the fun part.


true, but perhaps we should be looking at having some smaller - quarterly swaps, no big thing, and save the blow-out brew-up swap for a once yearly. Also maybe restrict these mini swaps to 6 or 8, or [email protected] it, don't really care....bring this swap on...


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> true, but perhaps we should be looking at having some smaller - quarterly swaps, no big thing, and save the blow-out brew-up swap for a once yearly. Also maybe restrict these mini swaps to 6 or 8, or [email protected] it, don't really care....bring this swap on...



 No way! The 1/2 yearly is pretty good i recon, atleast it gives you more of an opportunity to brew a RIS for the mid year swap as they aint really much of a quaffer come summertime! The biggest positive for the june/july swap is swappers with family wont be holidaying/have commitments with extended relos as it aint the festive season.

Then again you and CM2 couldn't make it to dingos swap.

Either way, screw it. The more swaps the merrier! I think this is the 3rd swap for Vic this year. I have a feeling brendo organised a swap around march/may. Wern't you in it maple?


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Either way, screw it. The more swaps the merrier! I think this is the 3rd swap for Vic this year. I have a feeling brendo organised a swap around march/may. Wern't you in it maple?


[remove brendo from xmascard list] no invite for that one... [/remove brendo from xmascard list]


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> [remove brendo from xmascard list] no invite for that one... [/remove brendo from xmascard list]



I wasnt in it either, i believe it was just announced on the forum open to the 1st 12 or something.


----------



## brendo

before you boys get your knickers in a knot... it wasn't me who organised it, but I did participate in it  

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## Maple

brendo said:


> before you boys get your knickers in a knot... it wasn't me who organised it, but I did participate in it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendo


ok, well i'll put you back on the xmas card list then...


----------



## brendo

Maple said:


> ok, well i'll put you back on the xmas card list then...




woo hoo!!!


----------



## manticle

Can someone finalise the amount of bottles? 23? 24? I'll happily bring extra beer, and leave it for Kleiny, bring a good size plate of food, help cook, help crack grain, help clean tuns or whatever is required to show appreciation - that goes without saying. I just want to get the swap right and extra beer for the host could be any of the ones I'll have with me.



Maple said:


> how many do we have for breakkie, any idea's? couple dozen eggs, and 3 or 4kg bacon? or



I'm a little confused (no new thing) as to arrangements. I'm staying the Friday night at a mate's folk's house but if there's floor room do I bring a sleeping bag? I may get a bit tipsy and not want to go anywhere if that's freely available. I was sure it was mentioned somewhere but my memory is hazy. 

If the above is the case then bacon and eggs would fit well in my stomach. Fried tomatoes go well with the above. Also a good does of chilli and black pepper with the bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon


----------



## Kleiny

Bring sleeping requirments if your staying

There is plenty of floor space and maybe even a mattress or 2, a grassy noll and some couch's

your choice just dont ruin myb hop plants with urea or other bodily fluids :huh: 

Kleiny


----------



## WarmBeer

manticle said:


> Can someone finalise the amount of bottles? 23? 24? I'll happily bring extra beer, and leave it for Kleiny, bring a good size plate of food, help cook, help crack grain, help clean tuns or whatever is required to show appreciation - that goes without saying. I just want to get the swap right and extra beer for the host could be any of the ones I'll have with me.


Yep, bring 24, leave with 23. Our generous host gets the extra (heh, heh, heh, Kleiny, you might not neccessarily want 2 of mine  )


----------



## manticle

WarmBeer said:


> Yep, bring 24, leave with 23. Our generous host gets the extra (heh, heh, heh, Kleiny, you might not neccessarily want 2 of mine  )



But if I so chose, I could bring an extra bottle of something that wasn't my swap beer so he gets an extra, different something to make life more exciting? Just don't want to commit a faux pas, being my first swap and all. Also wanting to know how many potential swap beers I can taste before it happens as I have a back up in case I'm not happy (although current tastings indicate the intended porter may be the go and the back up is a hefe - already 2 or 3 in the swap and very few dark beers).


----------



## gava

Kleiny said:


> Bring sleeping requirments if your staying
> 
> There is plenty of floor space and maybe even a mattress or 2, a grassy noll and some couch's
> 
> your choice just dont ruin myb hop plants with urea or other bodily fluids :huh:
> 
> Kleiny




Good news got the wife picking me up...  OHH YEAH.. now all i need to bring is a phone with one big button to call her if I get a little drunk


----------



## Supra-Jim

Finally, after the week from hell (yeah i know it's not over yet!!) I managed to get my swap beers all bottled up. No thanks to the F%%%ing Brigalow ( h34r: I know my own fault!!!) 'beer extractor' that decided to drop the valve into one of the bottles!!! (If you get that bottle, can you please sent the valve back to me????).

These will need an extra week or 3 of storage to carb up properly, so don't go cracking them straight away!

Cheers SJ


----------



## dpadden

Chappo said:


> :lol: This thread really needs some boobs...



:icon_offtopic: Thank you for ensuring I can no longer browse the site at work...at least keep this shit to the QLD case swap thread


----------



## WarmBeer

Supra-Jim said:


> Finally, after the week from hell (yeah i know it's not over yet!!) I managed to get my swap beers all bottled up. No thanks to the F%%%ing Brigalow ( h34r: I know my own fault!!!) 'beer extractor' that decided to drop the valve into one of the bottles!!! (If you get that bottle, can you please sent the valve back to me????).
> 
> These will need an extra week or 3 of storage to carb up properly, so don't go cracking them straight away!
> 
> Cheers SJ



SJ,

Just update the wiki page with a date or time-frame when you think your beer will be ready to drink.

I know mine's going to take an additional week or two.

Starting to count down the sleeps until case swap day...


----------



## Leigh

I'm seriously thinking of throwing the fermentor in the back to let WB give us a bottling demo...just haven't had the time nor will power to bottle the brew yet!


----------



## WarmBeer

Leigh said:


> I'm seriously thinking of throwing the fermentor in the back to let WB give us a bottling demo...just haven't had the time nor will power to bottle the brew yet!


You're a cheeky bugger, Leigh 

How long have you been kegging then?


----------



## brettprevans

Kleiny said:


> Bring sleeping requirments if your staying
> Kleiny



Ok, the above is a pic of my sleeping requirements. who can arrange?


----------



## Leigh

WarmBeer said:


> You're a cheeky bugger, Leigh
> 
> How long have you been kegging then?



Just over 6 months...bottling is not a hard habit to give up!




citymorgue2 said:


> Ok, the above is a pic of my sleeping requirements. who can arrange?



Hmmm, so many lines that would be inappropriate...


----------



## Supra-Jim

Leigh said:


> I'm seriously thinking of throwing the fermentor in the back to let WB give us a bottling demo...just haven't had the time nor will power to bottle the brew yet!



It's all in the marketing Leigh, try telling people it's 'Brewery Fresh!", rather than I'm too lazy/busy to bottle!!!

Last night i was very quickly reminded why i moved to kegs, and have hardly bottled a beer since.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans

well i did some research into sourcing sleeping requirements mentioned above.....wow there's a lot of dating agencies in bendigo according to google. you blokes must have it tough up there with so many girls looking for dates.

this description of a web link stood out.
HAYLEE Wellard and Jaclyn McAliece will bound, twist and tumble against the world's best.............. (this is where my excitment was killed) in the World Trampoline Championships in Russia this week.

and it started out so promisingly


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> I'm seriously thinking of throwing the fermentor in the back to let WB give us a bottling demo...just haven't had the time nor will power to bottle the brew yet!





WarmBeer said:


> You're a cheeky bugger, Leigh
> How long have you been kegging then?



As will i, im still kicking msyelf to bottle! It will happen.... eventually! 



citymorgue2 said:


> Ok, the above is a pic of my sleeping requirements. who can arrange?



Just make sure you dont over inflate those pillows CM2!


----------



## Leigh

Change of plans, I have some stuff to pick up in FTG the day of the swap, so will definately be travelling EastLink.

Anybody who wants a ride or to take transport for their swaps along this route is welcome to PM and let me know.

Manticle, Have you firmed up your ride? Happy to stop and pick you up.


----------



## manticle

Leigh said:


> Change of plans, I have some stuff to pick up in FTG the day of the swap, so will definately be travelling EastLink.
> 
> Anybody who wants a ride or to take transport for their swaps along this route is welcome to PM and let me know.
> 
> Manticle, Have you firmed up your ride? Happy to stop and pick you up.



I'm going up by train on the Friday because I'm staying at my mate's parent's house and think I should spend some time with them before getting hammered on Saturday. I think Sappas may be arranging to get my beers to Maple's. I'm hoping to get a lift back on the Sunday - whether that's with yourself or Maple - whoever has room.

Cheers


----------



## Leigh

No worries Manticle


----------



## Maple

We'll get you back, no worries, work it out there eh.


----------



## Fourstar

h34r: brewshop still hasnt got the SImpsons GP in yet. Was expecting delivery today.... A boy can hope!


----------



## brettprevans

any or all of these 3 are welcome




Megan Gale apparently likes a beer. And she likes nerdy looking blokes so we must be in with half a chance....



Fourstar said:


> h34r: brewshop still hasnt got the SImpsons GP in yet. Was expecting delivery today.... A boy can hope!


still a week to go mate, there's still time


----------



## brettprevans

on a more serious note. do we have enough dispensing equipment? i know we've got Kleiny's set up but are others bringing picnic taps or gas? or are we running the kegs out as they come?

I dont have any portable keg gear but was bringing a keg


----------



## Leigh

I'll bring a tap and the sodastream setup...


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> Megan Gale apparently likes a beer. And she likes nerdy looking blokes so we must be in with half a chance....



Nerdy looking, _*skinny*_, blokes that earn a bucket-load in the highest rating commercial radio stations. That completely rules me out


----------



## brettprevans

i wonder how many drop outs we would have had if we had one of these lovely lass' coming to the swap!


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> i wonder how many drop outs we would have had if we had one of these lovely lass' coming to the swap!


Pretty sure I would have been a drop out - there'd be no way SWMBO would let me go if that was on offer at a piss-up.... or maybe she would...


----------



## bonj

citymorgue2 said:


> i wonder how many drop outs we would have had if we had one of these lovely lass' coming to the swap!


I reckon you might have a few interstaters drop in too :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Maple

Bonj said:


> I reckon you might have a few interstaters drop in too :icon_chickcheers:


With all the posting in the QLD swap thread, you guys can really throw a swap together, I think you guys should be hosting a massive interstate swap. seems there's a few already creeping in - take care of theRook(ie) for us will ya bonj?


----------



## bonj

Maple said:


> With all the posting in the QLD swap thread, you guys can really throw a swap together, I think you guys should be hosting a massive interstate swap. seems there's a few already creeping in - take care of theRook(ie) for us will ya bonj?


Don't worry, we'll show him a good time h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

Bonj said:


> Don't worry, we'll show him a good time h34r:



Keep Barbara away from him! He's into those kinda lasses!


----------



## InCider

Can't keep her away from anyone Fourstar! She's a randy cat that one! :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer

... and back on topic 

Case swap beer is bottled, and currently undergoing "accelerated high-temperature priming" in Melbourne stoopid weather pattern.

Taste out of the fermenter was all banana, which is strange, considering it is was Wyeast 1968, and was meant to be an ESB :unsure: 

We'll see how it comes along with a couple of weeks of bottle conditioning, shall we?


----------



## Leigh

OK, finally bottled the bastard! All set to go now


----------



## manticle

I know this was mentioned but can't remember if it was conclusive. The drop-outs just mean that some numbers will be missing or are we going 1-23? (ie: am I 9 or 10)?


----------



## WarmBeer

manticle said:


> I know this was mentioned but can't remember if it was conclusive. The drop-outs just mean that some numbers will be missing or are we going 1-23? (ie: am I 9 or 10)?


You're 10, Manticle.

No fudging of numbers at this late stage, some people have already numbered their bottles.


----------



## manticle

Cheers.


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> OK, finally bottled the bastard! All set to go now



Remind me to never join in on antoher case swap again! <_< 

Just cleaned and sanitised all of my bottles (yet to bottle the beer).

How you do bottlers do it?! If i knew how easy kegs where in the beginning i sure as hell wouldnt have continued with the bottling process let alone homebrewing under that process for that long!

*sigh*

So, time to start bottling. May Ninkasi have mercy on my soul! (oh just kegged a 6% CAP, i think i might be bringing that along for drinkies on the day.) Yes, a CAP again! :beerbang: 

Cheers!


----------



## manticle

Sookie sookie lah lah. Imagine how you softcocks would go crushing your grain with my Corona mill.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Sookie sookie lah lah. Imagine how you softcocks would go crushing your grain with my Corona mill.



thats what the LHBS is for or my new monster mill! :icon_drool2: Ive just finished bottling and finally sat down to dinner alone 

Arrgh, i just tripped up the stairs and tore off 1/2 my big toe nail! $#@k it hurtttsss! 

Not to worry, i'll jsut soften the pain with some case swap rice lager  Oh and Yep, i'm pulling out of the swap!


----------



## Leigh

LMAO.

Nah, seriously, took me 15 minutes to clean, sanitise and fill my keg full last night. Took a further 1 1/2 h to sanitise and fill 30 bottles!


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Nah, seriously, took me 15 minutes to clean, sanitise and fill my keg full last night. Took a further 1 1/2 h to sanitise and fill 30 bottles!



I was multitaksing the case swap bottling and kegging the CAP.

I had filtered kegged and force carbed the CAP in the keg before i even begain bottling (i was 1/2 way thru sanitising.)


----------



## Leigh

My only issue with kegging is I now have 5 full kegs and 1 full fermenter that needed kegging two weeks ago!

I'll be bringing what remains of the kegged SmASH from the last swap, and hope people will assist me with my problem LOL.


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> I'll be bringing what remains of the kegged SmASH from the last swap, and hope people will assist me with my problem LOL.



What was this problem you speak of? Remember hutch got a place in VICBREW with that


----------



## Leigh

The only problem is that I need an empty keg, and the keg containing the SMASH has the least beer in it!

Wasn't aware that Hutch entered that particular beer! It has cleaned up quite a bit and is a super-dooper beer now (compared to it's "grassy" beginnings).


----------



## Kleiny

Leigh said:


> The only problem is that I need an empty keg, and the keg containing the SMASH has the least beer in it!
> 
> Wasn't aware that Hutch entered that particular beer! It has cleaned up quite a bit and is a super-dooper beer now (compared to it's "grassy" beginnings).




I have a solution

Bring 2 full kegs to the swap i have 2 empty ones i can trade you


----------



## Hutch

Leigh said:


> The only problem is that I need an empty keg, and the keg containing the SMASH has the least beer in it!
> 
> Wasn't aware that Hutch entered that particular beer! It has cleaned up quite a bit and is a super-dooper beer now (compared to it's "grassy" beginnings).


Yep - entered it as an "Aussie Premium Lager" (for want of an appropriate style) and scored first place in Vicbrew! 
Is that kind of cheating, submitting a beer made at a case-swap? 
Unfortunately my keg of GB smash is long-gone, though will definitely be brewed again with a fresh crop of Green Bullet flowers.


----------



## WarmBeer

Leigh said:


> I'll be bringing what remains of the kegged SmASH from the last swap, and hope people will assist me with my problem LOL.


I'm going to bring along what I've got left over from the last case swap, too (bottles only, sorry guys).

The Dr S. GA turned out pretty good, although most of the dry-hop amarillo has dissipated by now


----------



## Kleiny

I will have on tap a AIPA (although its not that strong as per style but too big to be an APA)

I think i have a keg of Bav Wheat and 1/2 keg of Brown Porter in as well but we will see what others bring

Ordered the meat before 3kg of Pork and 3kg of Beef. (Should keep the masses fed)


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> I will have on tap a AIPA (although its not that strong as per style but too big to be an APA)
> 
> I think i have a keg of Bav Wheat and 1/2 keg of Brown Porter in as well but we will see what others bring
> 
> Ordered the meat before 3kg of Pork and 3kg of Beef. (Should keep the masses fed)



Don't forget the 3kg of warmbeer, err, I mean, bacon, Butcher even throws in a doz eggs for every kg...can't go wrong with that.

Still working out what to bring, I'll make that call on Friday I suppose.


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> I will have on tap a AIPA (although its not that strong as per style but too big to be an APA)



Hmm, im unsure if i will bring the CAP i kegged lastngiht, at the moment im not too happy with it after the tasting lastnight. The balance is a little off and the alcohol is rather noticable @ 6%. Its just not that sessionable unfortunatly. I dont think it was a smart idea todo a diacetyl rest when we had the heatwave either. Not to mention i forogot about it under the stairs for a 1 week @ anywhere up to 24 deg in there <_< 

Maybe it was just my palate yesterday but i'll give it a little time. I can always bring up the 1/2 full keg of aussie ale i have.


----------



## gava

Kleiny said:


> I will have on tap a AIPA (although its not that strong as per style but too big to be an APA)
> 
> I think i have a keg of Bav Wheat and 1/2 keg of Brown Porter in as well but we will see what others bring
> 
> Ordered the meat before 3kg of Pork and 3kg of Beef. (Should keep the masses fed)



Trav,

You want me to bring anything apart from my MLT?
foodwise? salads? etc.. Gas?pluto gun?


----------



## Kleiny

The pluto gun might be handy Gav. I dont know how many kegs are gonna show up.

If we need anything theres always a taxi, but i doubt it, everything is pretty well covered just come and enjoy.


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> Don't forget the 3kg of warmbeer...


Sorry mate, Warmbeer can only be found in 104 kg increments


----------



## Fourstar

I still havnt got the golden promise. h34r: 

I have less of an issue as Dave at Greensy was hoping no one wanted grain over the weekend... stocks are loowwwwww. I'll give him a call tomorrow to find out what the go is. I'd say he would recieve it tomorrow as its usually a quick turnaround after ordering he recons.


----------



## manticle

Last dumb question from me and sorry if I missed it (couldn't find it in either wiki).

Is there a rough starting time?


----------



## Kleiny

The Party wont start until after you get here manticle

but everybody can rock up anytime after Noon

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> The Party wont start until after you get here manticle
> 
> but everybody can rock up anytime after Noon
> 
> Kleiny



I'll probabaly arrive on the buzzer so i can dump all the cases, my keg and the grain/hops for the big brau! Not to mention i have to dropoff the car at quest and hike on back to your place in the lunchtime heat! You better have an icy cold beer waiting for me!

Just had a nother taster of the CAP. It tastes 'better' but not great. if it aint a showstopper by friday i'll be bringing other beer. Unfortunatly my beers of late have been rather mediocre/plain jane and no real show stoppers. So its hard to even decide what keg i want to bring up.


----------



## manticle

I'm bringing some of my less than successful pilsner so you can tell my why it's shit.

I had a bit yesterday - it's closer to drinkable than it was but at the end of the bottle was a big clump of grey stuff that looked suspiciously like the protein gunge left at the end of a boil.

@ Kleiny - I aim to get there close to starting time as I'm offering my services and also would like feedback on some brews before hammer time.


----------



## notung

Cleaned and sanitised bottles/bottling bucket tonight, so I will bottle tomorrow evening. I'm hoping the hefe has had a chance to clean itself up a bit sitting on that yeast cake for about a week after fermentation ended. As I said on the wiki, please wait until December to drink my beer!

I will arrive at around the beginning of Saturday's proceedings. I want to watch the brew off etc and have a good chat. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## WarmBeer

Kleiny said:


> The Party wont start until after you get here manticle
> 
> but everybody can rock up anytime after Noon
> 
> Kleiny


Hey Kleiny,

Me and Zebba aren't going to get there until about 1:30 (yeah, yeah, parental responsibilities are a bitch!)

Can we hold off mash-in until we get there, as we're both (n00bs) planning on helping, and want to see the whole process?


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Hey Kleiny,
> 
> Me and Zebba aren't going to get there until about 1:30 (yeah, yeah, parental responsibilities are a bitch!)
> 
> Can we hold off mash-in until we get there, as we're both (n00bs) planning on helping, and want to see the whole process?



Sounds ok to me! Considering im hot footing it back, (unless maple or someone wants to grab me from quest on his way up) i dont forsee me making it back to Kleiny's until around 1PM anyway.

Umm, we can quite easlity hold everything off until "mash in". There is nothing really interesting before that.. unless you are interested in watching water come to temperature. We could always hold off a kg or so of grain to mill at the last minute if you want to see that process too. Again, nothing super interesting.


----------



## zebba

Fourstar said:


> Umm, we can quite easlity hold everything off until "mash in". There is nothing really interesting before that.. unless you are interested in watching water come to temperature. We could always hold off a kg or so of grain to mill at the last minute if you want to see that process too. Again, nothing super interesting.


Sounds like a plan. No need to see the grain being milled as, at this stage, I'll be getting the LHBS to do that for me. I struggle to get budget approval for a new hydrometer (after the person performing said budget approval broke the original hydrometer), so getting approval for a nice, shiney monster mill is not going to happen just yet.


----------



## altone

Well, looks like I'm going to miss out on the Vic Xmas swap get together.

One of our guys at work is off sick and I'll be on call the next 2 weekends.

Hope you guys will have a drink for me and hope to meet you all at the Midyear swap.


Ok, now you can all rant about how weak I am :icon_cheers: 

Gerry C


----------



## Fourstar

boddingtons best said:


> Well, looks like I'm going to miss out on the Vic Xmas swap get together.
> One of our guys at work is off sick and I'll be on call the next 2 weekends.
> Hope you guys will have a drink for me and hope to meet you all at the Midyear swap.
> Ok, now you can all rant about how weak I am
> Gerry C




Atleast you aint pulling out of swapping... cos you had nothing to swap to begin with 

See you in the June/July swappo!


----------



## brettprevans

let me premise my post with this. - im NOT pulling out of the swap.

but had an appointent with the Doc yesterday and he advised me to give up the piss for 3 months. so Im not stuck with the issue of attending v not attending. so its either one last hoorah or be sensible and not attend.

Ps i have no doubt as to what the responses will be. (ie 1st option).


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> let me premise my post with this. - im NOT pulling out of the swap.
> 
> but had an appointent with the Doc yesterday and he advised me to give up the piss for 3 months. so Im not stuck with the issue of attending v not attending. so its either one last hoorah or be sensible and not attend.
> 
> Ps i have no doubt as to what the responses will be. (ie 1st option).


pfft, merely advise based on a few symptoms that can easily be remapped into another "box" as these medical practitioners need to fit things into. I'm not saying don't heed the advice, just perhaps get a second opinion. on that, just be sensible and limit consumption a bit. throw in an AFD once in a while (tried it once - not an advocate). now, as chopper would say, HTFU. (but sensibly)


----------



## Leigh

Advice is different to a demand...

What do doctors know anyway? h34r:

Attend anyways. Hope all is not too bad.

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans

see i told u i knew what the responses would be 

This was the second opion confirming the first and it wasnt a reccomendation as much as an order. I already have at 3 AFD a week Dave. I generally only drink Fri/Sat/Sun.

Dont worry I wont be giving up the game so dont even think about asking for my brewing gear! 

Maybe i should ask for your advice Dr Leigh. you can tell me how to produce some energy from my bodily functions!


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> This was the second opion confirming the first and it wasnt a reccomendation as much as an order.
> 
> Dont worry I wont be giving up the game so dont even think about asking for my brewing gear!


Bugger, 3rd opinin must be warranted. and good to hear that the game is not up - maybe I'll get you to do a few contract brews for me while I'm away.


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> maybe I'll get you to do a few contract brews for me while I'm away.


sounds fine to me. then i can see what its like to be a real brewer and work for someone. i'll put on my CV...special release brewer for Beaver Street Brewery!

oh look, who am I kidding, im 80% sure im coming to the swap. just working it all throgh my head.


----------



## Leigh

Contract beers, now there's an idea!

We are all here to help Brett, so to stop the temptation, we recommend that you bring all kegs/bottles etc with any beer in them for us to dispose of in the traditional way. No need for your help, we're all big boys and I'm sure we are up to the task! h34r:

You could just sit back and watch/be on boilover duty (as the drunkards couldn't even manage that at Dingos place) etc 

As I say, we'll look out for you!


----------



## brettprevans

Leigh said:


> so to stop the temptation, we recommend that you bring all kegs/bottles etc with any beer in them for us to dispose of in the traditional way.


 i wondered how long it would be until someone gratiously volunteered to drink all my beer for me.

lets see what ive got in stock. 
bottles - probably got 4doz full
9 full kegs
~160L of various beers fermenting.

a lot of temptation!


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> i wondered how long it would be until someone gratiously volunteered to drink all my beer for me.
> 
> lets see what ive got in stock.
> bottles - probably got 4doz full
> 9 full kegs
> ~160L of various beers fermenting.
> 
> a lot of temptation!


A quick call out to Butters... I hear this is his area of expertise. perhaps we need a few of the QLD'ers to drop in as well.


----------



## brettprevans

settle down fellas. im not giving my beer away either. it can age whilst im alc free. same as if i feel the itch to brew i'll brew a barleywine or RIS or something. no tempttion to drink those young.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> let me premise my post with this. - im NOT pulling out of the swap.
> 
> but had an appointent with the Doc yesterday and he advised me to give up the piss for 3 months. so Im not stuck with the issue of attending v not attending. so its either one last hoorah or be sensible and not attend.
> 
> Ps i have no doubt as to what the responses will be. (ie 1st option).



Holy Shitzen!!! So what about the BJCP course! Will we see you tonight?!

I had the feeling a while back that my liver was going to shrivel up and die but after my semi-recent bloodtest didnt throw any alarms for my liver for a non related issue im still drinking down the same path (although i should probaably adjust). Recently ive come to the conclusion every second beer i brew *should** be a midstrength of sorts. 2.5-3.5% as generally during the week i have to goto training or pickup SWMBO after work anyway so its good to have something light floating around. Most of all i look forward to the challenge. Would be interesting to see if i can whip out a low alcohol IIPA :icon_drool2: All of the malt and hops... none of the excessive alcohol!

*can be taken as something that may not ever happen although i want it to!


----------



## brettprevans

i figure bcjp is fine cause its only really tasting a few beers every few weeks. if that's all the drinking i do i recon its fine. its only like 1 bottle's worth per night anyway. so im still coming along. 

+1 on the light/mid strength. that was my thoughts, hence ive got one fermenting as we speak. actualyl its probably done. i should check that......


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> i figure bcjp is fine cause its only really tasting a few beers every few weeks. if that's all the drinking i do i recon its fine. its only like 1 bottle's worth per night anyway. so im still coming along.
> 
> +1 on the light/mid strength. that was my thoughts, hence ive got one fermenting as we speak. actualyl its probably done. i should check that......



1 bottle a night... you mean like 1 longneck?! the tasters we have are usually 100 - 200ml


----------



## Fourstar

Ok guys,

The Golden Promise has landed and im picking it up on thursday evening before cricket training! (Phew!)

Here is the catch, we might be short on styrian goldings by a few grams so ive advsied Dave(LHBS) he can sub out the remainder of styrian if he is short with fuggles which is the bittering hop for TTL anyway apparantly.

The changes to the recipe will mostly be negligible and cost should be the same as i originally anticipated.

Wheeeee!!!!! Now to make sure i dont forget anything for the day! h34r: (im so worried this is going to happen!)


----------



## WarmBeer

Excellent news on the Golden Promise.

Not so excellent news on the possible lack of CM2.

Only 4 more sleeps, guys. Hope your livers are all in tip-top shape.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Excellent news on the Golden Promise.
> 
> Not so excellent news on the possible lack of CM2.
> 
> Only 4 more sleeps, guys. Hope your livers are all in tip-top shape.



its ok, Trav, Dave and myself will give him a rub up about it tonight. Consider him attending.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> ...Trav, Dave and myself will give him a rub up about it tonight...


Too much information, thanks Four*


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Too much information, thanks Four*



better than a rub down!


----------



## Maple

SJ and Hutch, your beers were delivered to the host last night. all sorted. Manticle and Sappas, I need to get your beers if you want me to take them up.


----------



## Supra-Jim

Excellent work Maple!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970

Maple said:


> A quick call out to Butters... I hear this is his area of expertise. perhaps we need a few of the QLD'ers to drop in as well.




DON'T DO IT! The Dude is a machine and 9 kegs will barely see you thru the first night!

Geez I would to come down there for a swap. Mainly because SWMBO wouldn't be able to collect me  

Have a good one Lads!


----------



## Leigh

I amd sure that ALL...errr....MOST of the AHB brother/sisterhood are welcome to attend!


----------



## WarmBeer

That's what quarantine laws are for...

To keep the dirty Queenslanders from crossing the border

...ducks and runs


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> That's what quarantine laws are for...
> To keep the dirty Queenslanders from crossing the border
> ...ducks and *runs *



Unfortuantly thats all they get when they come to *'mexico'* :lol:


----------



## manticle

Maple said:


> SJ and Hutch, your beers were delivered to the host last night. all sorted. Manticle and Sappas, I need to get your beers if you want me to take them up.



I'll ring you tonight. At the last minute a friend of mine (whose parent's house I'm staying at on Friday night) had decided he would like to see them so he may drive me and the two sets of beers up. Just waiting on confirmation.

However anyone who would like to laugh at someone they don't know has the opportunity to do so now.

I thought I was prepared. I brewed my beer yonks ago. First one didn't work but I had alread y started brewing two possible reserves. I ended up with a third reserve as well with time to test each one plus labels designed plus accomodation organised etc etc.

Only thing is: 28 spots somehow read in my mind as '28th November'. Until 5 minutes ago, I thought it was next weekend. Pretty glad I communicate with other brewers who know what's going on.

I am retard.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Only thing is: 28 spots somehow read in my mind as '28th November'. Until 5 minutes ago, I thought it was next weekend. Pretty glad I communicate with other brewers who know what's going on.
> I am retard.



Yep, the swap is THIS weekend, the 21st of november.


----------



## Maple

Bring it on. I think it'll take me about 1.23 sunday sessions or 3 CYBI, or perhaps countless lunch meet shows to get there, but will be ready for a bevy or 2 on arrival. K-fed, get that Janets Brown ready....


----------



## Kleiny

Who is K-fed? 

and if its me i dont know anything about a Janets Brown Ale. h34r: 

Man am i getting ready for this party


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> Who is K-fed?
> 
> and if its me i dont know anything about a Janets Brown Ale. h34r:
> 
> Man am i getting ready for this party


lol, picked it in one. you know I'll find it... I've got a built in c hop detection unit....


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> Bring it on. I think it'll take me about 1.23 sunday sessions or 3 CYBI, or perhaps countless lunch meet shows to get there, but will be ready for a bevy or 2 on arrival. K-fed, get that Janets Brown ready....



Good idea, i really need to nut out that haze problem im having, i'll have a listen to the lastest brewstrong  I'm sure SWMBO will be delighted! :lol: 



Kleiny said:


> Who is K-fed?
> and if its me i dont know anything about a Janets Brown Ale. h34r:
> Man am i getting ready for this party



*SCHHHHH* Maple this is Fourstar do you copy? Over.
*SCHHHHH* Copy Fourstar this is Maple. Over.

*SCHHHHH* We seem to have a mongoose in the bushes here. Over.
*SCHHHHH* Is that mongoose going by the name of Janet? Over?

*SCHHHHH* Roger that Maple, Janet is said mongoose. Over.
*SCHHHHH* I'll bring the glasses. Over.

:lol:


----------



## Kleiny

Maple said:


> lol, picked it in one. you know I'll find it... I've got a built in c hop detection unit....


Not if its all gone (goes to shed and gets hammered on half a keg :icon_drunk: )

Seriously i think it may stay on the tap i am going to brew it again real soon anyway.


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Good idea, i really need to nut out that haze problem im having, i'll have a listen to the lastest brewstrong  I'm sure SWMBO will be delighted! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHHHHH* Maple this is Fourstar do you copy? Over.
> *SCHHHHH* Copy Fourstar this is Maple. Over.
> 
> *SCHHHHH* We seem to have a mongoose in the bushes here. Over.
> *SCHHHHH* Is that mongoose going by the name of Janet? Over?
> 
> *SCHHHHH* Roger that Maple, Janet is said mongoose. Over.
> *SCHHHHH* I'll bring the glasses. Over.
> 
> :lol:


copy that mate, move in on the mongoose, repeat, secure the mongoose!


----------



## Hutch

Maple said:


> SJ and Hutch, your beers were delivered to the host last night. all sorted. Manticle and Sappas, I need to get your beers if you want me to take them up.


Cheers Maple and Kleiny.
Hope you lads have a good one.


----------



## WarmBeer

I currently have nothing but The Wiggles and Hi-5 loaded on the iPod.

It's going to be a loooooong, icy trip up Sat for me & Zebba.

:lol:


----------



## Maple

WarmBeer said:


> I currently have nothing but The Wiggles and Hi-5 loaded on the iPod.
> 
> It's going to be a loooooong, icy trip up Sat for me & Zebba.
> 
> :lol:


But will you be bringing the big red car?


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> But will you be bringing the big red car?


No, but by the end of the night I may very well be like the purple wiggle:

"1...2...3...WAKE UP, BRETT"


----------



## Fourstar

Squashed banana squashed banana! :lol:


----------



## zebba

Not a problem WarmBeer - I've currently got a Sesame Street CD playing in my car.

"oh, everyone makes mistakes oh yes they do,
your sister and your brother and your dad and mummy too
big people, small people, matter of fact all people!
everyone makes mistakes so why can't you-u"

Love it.


----------



## Leigh

Speak for yourself Zebba. Many of us never make mistakes 

You BJCP buddies are having too much fun!

Hey, Dr K-Fed, how much money will we owe you for catering/cleaners?


----------



## brendo

I thought I made a mistake once.... turned out I was wrong... h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer

Current weather forecast for Saturday - 24 and rain.

Linky

Kleiny, what's your wet weather plans?


----------



## kenlock

WarmBeer said:


> Current weather forecast for Saturday - 24 and rain.
> 
> Linky
> 
> Kleiny, what's your wet weather plans?



Pray for rain! Pray for rain!  

40mm Friday night will suit me just fine.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Current weather forecast for Saturday - 24 and rain.
> Linky
> Kleiny, what's your wet weather plans?



he was saying we can brew in the shed/garage as long as we are actually on boil lover watch thistime! :lol: 

Classic!


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> he was saying we can brew in the shed/garage as long as we are actually on boil lover watch thistime! :lol:


Cheeky bugger!

Was going to offer to pick you up from the Quest on my way through, but now I think I'll just point and laugh.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Cheeky bugger!
> 
> Was going to offer to pick you up from the Quest on my way through, but now I think I'll just point and laugh.



Ha, i've already t'd up maple on that one!


----------



## Maple

yeah, the 'short bus' will have a spot for ya. WB, still feel free to point and laugh.. wiggle-style of course.


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> yeah, the 'short bus' will have a spot for ya. WB, still feel free to point and laugh.. wiggle-style of course.



Aslong as im there before ya! As i can assume you will be over the limit within 1/2 hour of arriving


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Aslong as im there before ya! As i can assume you will be over the limit within 1/2 hour of arriving


Assume nothing - i will be over the limit ON arrival. CM2 is in charge of rigging up the patrol-keg dispensing unit for the trip - it's a long ride.... Oh, forgot to run that one by you CM2... all good, still a few days to sort it out..


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> Assume nothing - i will be over the limit ON arrival. CM2 is in charge of rigging up the patrol-keg dispensing unit for the trip - it's a long ride.... Oh, forgot to run that one by you CM2... all good, still a few days to sort it out..



Yeah, when and _*IF *_he's actually coming


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Yeah, when and _*IF *_he's actually coming


He'll be there. all under control :beerbang:


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> He'll be there. all under control :beerbang:


I see you've worked out space in the back seat for the portable kidney dialysis machine, then


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Yeah, when and _*IF *_he's actually coming



Im coming. catching a lift with Dave. So im on trip keg duties. no worries. you got a pluto or bronco for dispensing?


----------



## Maple

WarmBeer said:


> I see you've worked out space in the back seat for the portable kidney dialysis machine, then


Got an absolute steal of a deal link here - and rig'd it up to run off the 12V ciggy lighter


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> Im coming. catching a lift with Dave. So im on trip keg duties. no worries. you got a pluto or bronco for dispensing?


I'll have the lines all plumbed and the taps hooked up tonight - integrated into the coolant system.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> Im coming. catching a lift with Dave. So im on trip keg duties. no worries. you got a pluto or bronco for dispensing?



Yippeeee!!! *Lets off party poppers!*

Ive just written myself a checklist so i dont forget anything! Although last time i did a checklist, i forgot to write something down. :lol:


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> I'll have the lines all plumbed and the taps hooked up tonight - integrated into the coolant system.


god i hope your telling the truth. that would have to be one of the best/creative things ever for portable beer dispensing


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> I'll have the lines all plumbed and the taps hooked up tonight - integrated into the coolant system.





citymorgue2 said:


> god i hope your telling the truth. that would have to be one of the best/creative things ever for portable beer dispensing



You mean car coolant system?!? Yeah. i dont think i want my beer sitting at an icy cold boiling point! :lol:


----------



## Leigh

You guys are a worry! Always over-complicating things...


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> god i hope your telling the truth. that would have to be one of the best/creative things ever for portable beer dispensing


No, but I have thought about it quite alot. but it's not the responsible thing to do. I think the 100 can cooler bag and ice will suffice for the trip, have a bronco as well, only gas is the issue (but I have got around that one before too)


----------



## brettprevans

I can fix up the gas issue with this. Ive got some gas cylinders for it as well


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> I can fix up the gas issue with this. Ive got some gas cylinders for it as well


So I can take the baked beans off the menu for the next 2 days? Cool.


----------



## gava

tell you what, it'll be a good beer drinking day today... Hope Saturday is good.


----------



## Kleiny

Rain = wooohoo

But for the the ones who dont like getting wet plenty of shed / carport space and outdoor undercover area.

$$$ i dont really know so just bring some money e.g. $20 should cover it.


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> Rain = wooohoo


Yeah, but when they call for rain there, is it like Melbourne, where you might get 5 minutes of rain?

On a brighter note, Manticle has joined the Mexican Short-Bus tour to Banjo-land er, Bendigo. 

Yo K'fed - hope you have Janet all primed up for us. operation mongoose will be invoked is she's not "available".


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> Yo K'fed - hope you have Janet all primed up for us. operation mongoose will be invoked is she's not "available".


I'm just hoping 'Janet' is not Kleiney's pet sheep. I'm not into "those" sort of get-togethers


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> I'm just hoping 'Janet' is not Kleiney's pet sheep. I'm not into "those" sort of get-togethers



Oh Janet, mongoose, sheep, armadillo, water buffalo, spider monkey. Either way i'd drink the arse out of it, all night long!


----------



## zebba

Call me a noob, but what's the dealeo with chairs? Should I bring a camping chair, or will all be OK?

(some dickhead hurt himself @ basketball so standing all day might be an issue...)


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Zebba said:


> Call me a noob, but what's the dealeo with chairs? Should I bring a camping chair, or will all be OK?
> 
> (some dickhead hurt himself @ basketball so standing all day might be an issue...)



Don't take this too seriously folks. I saw this man carrying a small child last weekend with his so-called 'injury'.


----------



## WarmBeer

Zebba said:


> Call me a noob, but what's the dealeo with chairs? Should I bring a camping chair, or will all be OK?
> 
> (some dickhead hurt himself @ basketball so standing all day might be an issue...)


HTFU!

Edit: Post #500. w00t!!!


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> HTFU!
> 
> Edit: Post #500. w00t!!!



Don't go all out and start creating new accounts like mr chap chap! <_< 
Now, the bait is set... lets await his reply 

Oh, how i was jabbering on about making a list and forgetting something. I awoke thismonring realising i didnt put a 'NC cube' on the list!

Maybe i'll mark it down here to see if ive forgotten something

Swap Beers
The Boys swap beers
Keg
Tap
Grain
Hops
Cube
Nuts
Leighs Mill

Think of anything else?


----------



## zebba

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Don't take this too seriously folks. I saw this man carrying a small child last weekend with his so-called 'injury'.


Well when I say it might be an issue, I mean that people might get sick of my whinging


----------



## WarmBeer

Zebba said:


> Well when I say it might be an issue, I mean that people might get sick of my whinging


Too late.


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> Well when I say it might be an issue, I mean that people might get sick of my whinging





WarmBeer said:


> Too late.



Ha, Thats what i was thinking!

I wonder if rooky is still attending? hes been pretty quiet on here!


----------



## Kleiny

WarmBeer said:


> HTFU!
> 
> Edit: Post #500. w00t!!!



Awesome your 500th was a HTFU post



Fourstar said:


> Don't go all out and start creating new accounts like mr chap chap! <_<
> Now, the bait is set... lets await his reply
> 
> Oh, how i was jabbering on about making a list and forgetting something. I awoke thismonring realising i didnt put a 'NC cube' on the list!
> 
> Maybe i'll mark it down here to see if ive forgotten something
> 
> Swap Beers
> The Boys swap beers
> Keg
> Tap
> Grain
> Hops
> Cube
> Nuts
> Leighs Mill
> 
> Think of anything else?



I dont see a bloke called 4* on your list dont forget him.


Chairs are covered dont bother packing one i will have enough to go around even if one does go missing every now and then and somebody wins a prize at the end.


The list of things todo is getting long and know i have to add to it 2 exams, work tonight, clean the shed, prep the kegerator, make some labels etc etc etc. Hope its a quiet night at the Fire House might be able to get some little things done.


Catch you all real soon
Kleiny


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> ...Maybe i'll mark it down here to see if ive forgotten something
> 
> ...
> Nuts
> ...


Dunno about you Four*, but mine are attached, and I'm pretty confident I won't need em for anything on case swap night.

Does this have something to do with Janet the sheep? :lol:


----------



## brettprevans

I still have to bottle my contribution and pack tonight. and get the dim sims. bring on my last beer session for 3-4 months.


----------



## Katherine

Have a great day guys....

Katie xxx


----------



## beerDingo

Hey all, 
Have an awsome day!
Dingo


----------



## brettprevans

Chris - I'll bring your hops if you like.


----------



## Kleiny

citymorgue2 said:


> Chris - I'll bring your hops if you like.



You had better

He was going to go postal when you didn't show up at the BJCP the other night.


----------



## brettprevans

well there are in the freezer all reaady to go. i'll just have to remember them. 

cant have chris going postal.


----------



## kenlock

It's done. All bottled up!  

You'll have to let it sit for a month or so, but I'm sure there are plenty of other beers ready to rock and roll straight away.

Now I just need a bucket load of rain so I can attend. B) 


Cheers to all :beer: 

Ken


----------



## Fourstar

Katie said:


> Have a great day guys....
> Katie xxx



 Is that Katie i see!




citymorgue2 said:


> well there are in the freezer all reaady to go. i'll just have to remember them.
> cant have chris going postal.



Or Chris hops going thru the post


----------



## Katherine

Fourstar said:


> Is that Katie i see!



Yeah I pop in now and then!


----------



## Fourstar

Katie said:


> Yeah I pop in now and then!



YAYYYYYY!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## brendo

Katie said:


> Yeah I pop in now and then!




good to see you floating around Katie!!


Gotta say, I am even dirtier now about the fact that I can't attend this weekend with all the rumors flying around about operation mongoose... that was one tasty number Kleiny!!

Have a good one fellas - looking forward to sampling the swap beers!!

Brendo


----------



## Fents

have fun guys someone cause a ruckus for me.


----------



## brettprevans

do you beleive that I cant find any bottle caps this morning. im actually goiong to have to go buy some today before i can bottle


----------



## brettprevans

anyone near colac today. you could probably pick up some cheap lamb for tomorrow's caseswap - linky h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone near colac today. you could probably pick up some cheap lamb for tomorrow's caseswap - linky h34r:



Mmmmm.... nothing like lamb with a good rub of bitumen!

Emjoy the day tomorrow everyone! And good luck with Operation Mongoose h34r: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Wonderwoman

have fun tomorrow guys - I will be there in spirit


----------



## Brewmeister70

Fents said:


> have fun guys someone cause a ruckus for me.



I've got your ruckus covered Fents. It won't be the same without you though. :icon_drunk:


----------



## bum

Have fun, chaps.


----------



## Fourstar

Just labelled my bottles and the leftovers in the keg just disappeared!  

I'm pumpppppppeeeddd!!!


----------



## chappo1970

Fourstar said:


> Don't go all out and start creating new accounts like mr chap chap! <_<
> Now, the bait is set... lets await his reply




Don't start me 4*...

You boys play nice


----------



## brettprevans

what a shite case swap eve.

me
im half thru bottling and the keg runs out. no dramas swap to new kjeg. the god damn poppet or something isnt working and beer is pissing out the beer out disconnect. beer pissing out everywhere. lucky i have an empty keg and can swap beer out posts.

Leigh
he's driving about 4 swaps contributions tomorrow. well he was until his car decided to resemble a sick hooker at happy hour....breaks down with other expecting a ride! other arrangements are being made.

Maple
runs out of beer to drink whilst he waiting for us blokes to deliver the stuff over to his joint.

bring on tomorrow for christs sake.


----------



## Fourstar

shiiiitteee!!! sounds like fun on all accounts! Just about to cube my Black IPA, lets jut hope i dont get covered in hot wort and look like one of those kids from the work cover ads! h34r: Wish me luck!!


----------



## skippy

i hope that i can see you on one of those adds..


p.s. be carefull

lol


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Just about to cube my Black IPA, lets jut hope i dont get covered in hot wort and look like one of those kids from the work cover ads!


Or one of those guys from the Red Faces segment on the Hey, Hey Reunion!!!

Is that a racialist comment?


----------



## chris.taylor.98

citymorgue2 said:


> Chris - I'll bring your hops if you like.



Thanks CM2, not sure about going postal - what ever that means 

Guess I better go and get the bottles labeled.

See you all there.


----------



## scott_penno

OK. Bottled my Altbier tonight. Needs to be kept at room temp for a week to carb up and could then do with two to 4 weeks in a cooler/cold place (like the fridge).

Thanks to maple and manticle for sorting the transport to Bendigo.

sap.


----------



## chappo1970

Have a great one boys


----------



## clean brewer

Boys, get those Case Swap Beers delivered hey.....




:blink: CB

And dont call me for your usual Phone Beers..... Ok!!!!


----------



## chappo1970

:lol: 

We'll probably get into trouble for this CB, hey?


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> We'll probably get into trouble for this CB, hey?



We could get Disabled Chap Chap and need a cute little dog.... :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970

:lol: CB

At least we have Bin Bunyip!


----------



## chappo1970

One of these CB?


----------



## WarmBeer

Oh, look, our thread has been hijacked by certain personages of a "Northern" persuasion.

What a surprise!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Haha did someone call my name ... 

Wheres my mate Roook ... play hard brother ... 


Hey Clean brewer and chappo ,, maybe we could organise a swap tour next year ,, try and get to all the state swaps ,, be like following the cricket team around but more fun and full strenth beer ... 

Have a good day guy .. 

Cheers , Osama Bin Bunyip


----------



## notung

WarmBeer said:


> Oh, look, our thread has been hijacked by certain personages of a "Northern" persuasion.
> 
> What a surprise!



Whaddaya bloody know!?!? Anyway back to business! Here's what I'm bringing along:
- bottled swap beers (Quick, label them!!!!)
- other beers
- a glass for drinking (necessary?)
- yeasties to swap
- salad

See everyone very soon!


----------



## WarmBeer

- bottled swap beers (Quick, label them!!!!) - Check
- other beers - Check
- a glass for drinking (necessary?) - Negatory.
- yeasties to swap - Thanks, almost forgot
- salad - To quote our host "You don't win friends with salad". I've got the chips

ETA is 5 hours, and counting, and I'm feeling thirsty already...


----------



## gava

Trav,

Do you need my MLT earlier?? or 1 should be alright time to rock up?


----------



## Maple

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Hey Clean brewer and chappo ,, maybe we could organise a swap tour next year ,, try and get to all the state swaps ,, be like following the cricket team around but more fun and full strenth beer ...
> 
> Have a good day guy ..
> 
> Cheers , Osama Bin Bunyip


Great idea, seriously. I'll put my name forward for selection for that tour! 

now, the task at hand, looks like the short bus is going to be somewhat delayed. planning a departure time of 11 ish, with a stop-over /pick up on the way. perhaps 2pm arrival ish.


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> now, the task at hand, looks like the short bus is going to be somewhat delayed. planning a departure time of 11 ish, with a stop-over /pick up on the way. perhaps 2pm arrival ish.



Looks like im getting my hiking boots on to Kleinys then!


----------



## Leigh

citymorgue2 said:


> what a shite case swap eve.
> 
> Leigh
> he's driving about 4 swaps contributions tomorrow. well he was until his car decided to resemble a sick hooker at happy hour....breaks down with other expecting a ride! other arrangements are being made.



Crap! That's only the start of it! Got the car running again, so transport is OK now...but...been up all night with a sick kid! My ETA is now out to around 3-4pm


----------



## chappo1970

:icon_offtopic: +1 Osama we have 12 months to organise it so lets do it!


Now boys have a great day and don't forget to post a lot of photo!


----------



## brettprevans

Will take pics for posting. I doubt any will be in the balk park of the ones u keep posting chappo but it's sure to be a messy night.
I've got the dimmies, full keg of golden rye apa and am ready to board the short bus soon.


----------



## bum

Chappo said:


> :icon_offtopic: +1 Osama we have 12 months to organise it so lets do it!



How is your Fairy God-Stripper going to pick you up from _every_ swap before you turn into a pumpkin?


----------



## chappo1970

citymorgue2 said:


> Will take pics for posting. I doubt any will be in the balk park of the ones u keep posting chappo but it's sure to be a messy night.
> I've got the dimmies, full keg of golden rye apa and am ready to board the short bus soon.



Be interested how the Rye is recieved CM2? Enjoy ya self mate :icon_drunk: :beerbang: :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> How is your Fairy God-Stripper going to pick you up from _every_ swap before you turn into a pumpkin?




That's the point Bum


----------



## Maple

Chappo said:


> Be interested how the Rye is recieved CM2? Enjoy ya self mate :icon_drunk: :beerbang: :icon_cheers:


We did a test tap of it last night and it was a bit Green, but chalk that up to the shaken keg trip over here. few kegs to go up today, and the short-bus is packed. 

chap chap, do I bring the Rye IPA or the Berlinner Rye-sse? I can't decide...


----------



## Quintrex

Maple said:


> We did a test tap of it last night and it was a bit Green, but chalk that up to the shaken keg trip over here. few kegs to go up today, and the short-bus is packed.
> 
> chap chap, do I bring the Rye IPA or the Berlinner Rye-sse? I can't decide...



Aww maple, you've got to save me a taste of both of those.

Have an awesome day folks.

Q


----------



## Kleiny

gava said:


> Trav,
> 
> Do you need my MLT earlier?? or 1 should be alright time to rock up?



The day has arrived and this is the first chance i have had to post

Come one Come all to a great party

Gava 1 will be fine for the mash tun

See you all here

Kleiny


----------



## Leigh

What? 12:12 and nobody there? Will be leaving here in the next 1/2 hour or so...


----------



## gava

Brew - GaVa 20 : Will need atleast two/three more weeks then should be good to drink


----------



## hairofthedog

how was the day boys no posts yet musta been a biggy hey :icon_drunk:


----------



## gava

I rocked up for about 6 hrs.. 12 to 6... was a good day.. had to leave early... JUST when the food came out. D'oh!  smelt soooo goood


----------



## notung

Wow. I am still bamboozled by all the beers I drank and talked about last night. Bloody inspiring! Best of show, in my opinion, went to Chris' godly dopplebock! Fourstar's berliner weiss was pretty amazing too.

Thanks to everyone for sharing their brews with me and for all the feedback on my own. It was good putting some faces to the "names". Hats off to Kleiny for hosting a wonderful swap!


----------



## WarmBeer

Just got home. Liver approaching total organ failure. Only remedied by high volume application of greasy egg n bacon sandwich for breakfast.

Thanks Kleiny for hosting a great night.

Thanks to Fourstar for baby-sitting a couple of n00bs in an extended brew session. Notice, there were no boil-overs this time.

Good to meet the rest of you guys.

And I reckon Chris' Doppelbock had a decent challenger for best beer of the night... Chris' RIS. (Damn it, Chris, stop showing up everybody else's brewing)


----------



## zebba

Props to Kleiny for the venue, gear, food, etc.

Props to Fourstar for running the brew.

It was a good night - enjoyed it very much.

And yes, Chris' dopplebock was fantastic. As was operation mongoose. And pretty much everything else I had


----------



## WarmBeer

Here's the only shot I got of the day. Too busy drinking to be camera-ing.


----------



## manticle

Thanks to all. Tasty food, tasty beers, good feedback and woops I may have got a little tipsy.

In the tasting thread or even in here can we start a list of any ageing conditions etc of any beers?

Something like this:

1. Kleiny - Munich Helles - .
2. Maple - Rye IPA - 
3. Seemax - Kiwi Pale AleAG verion of WB's ESB - 
4. 
5. Fourstar - Reunification Express, Viet Rice Lager - 
6. CM2 - Aussie Gold Digger Lager. 
7. Brendo - Galaxy Amber Ale -
8. Chris Taylor - Pale Yarra (Australian/English pale ale) 
9. Leigh - Dusseldorf Alt - 
10. Manticle: Robust Porter: Ready to drink
11. Warmbeer - ESB- Drink after 1/12
12. Hairofthedog - imperial stout - 
13. Notung - bloodorange honey hefeweizen (drink it in December!) - 
14. sappas - Drink in 4 weeks
15. Don Mateo - Hefeweizen - 
17a. Zebba - "Redcoats" IPA - 
17b. Supra-Jim - APA - 
18.
19. Fents - cream ale - Drink my beer now or risk losing it for ever
20. Gava - Golden Ale - 
21. Hutch - Nelson Sauvin pseudo-lager - 
22.
23. Brewmeister70 - Ringwood Special Bitter - Drink after 13th December
24. Wonderwoman - summer ale 
25. Beerdingo - APA 
26. Kenlock-bright ale-

I know a few notes are in the wiki. Just keen not to drink anyone's beer too young.


----------



## notung

It might be easier to edit aging requirements in the original swap wiki... We could ask everyone to confirm there first, then make a new thread for tastings once people have given the disclaimers...?


----------



## Maple

Echo the big thanks to Trav, well done on the catering, both timely and delicious! thanks again for hosting, and for those that attended - great beers consumed. Chris, you really need to lift your game man, sure it might have been to "style" or even "flawless", but can you brew out-side the square? jk, awesome examples. 

4*, hope you came up all right this morning...or this afternoon. 

Great meeting alot of the folks beyond the screen names. looking forward to some decent beer in this swap if the brought to the swap examples are anything to go by.

edit: wiki edited with drinking date recommendation.


----------



## Kleiny

Thanks all that made the pilgrimage to Bendigo for a great swap of stories and beers.

Great work 4*, Warmbeer and Zebba for brewing a huge brew session and the clean up.

4* did show up around 1200 and i reckon he may have been hurting.

Lots of Beer consumed by all

CM2 dim sims where the king and should be a permanent addition to all future swaps.

Thanks to all that helped clean up this morning.

Great to meet all new faces 

catch you at next one.


----------



## Leigh

Big thanks to Mr & Mrs Kleiny on opening up there house to all of us.

Great bunch of people and some great beers drunk, some good laughs and good food and really had a great evening.

BUT What happened to the crackle?


----------



## Kleiny

Leigh said:


> BUT What happened to the crackle?



Their was a whole plate full and it got passed around i dont know how you didn't get any.


----------



## Leigh

Bugger! Didn't see that.

Have updated the wiki.

On another note, I think we need to ban Rooky from the Qld swap, seems they broke him as he was a no show h34r:


----------



## Kleiny

Leigh said:


> Bugger! Didn't see that.
> 
> Have updated the wiki.
> 
> On another note, I think we need to ban Rooky from the Qld swap, seems they broke him as he was a no show h34r:



No way me and Maple already have him penned in for the great Vic Beer ShortBus run of the 2010 Swap Season


----------



## brettprevans

Thanks to trav and his missus for having all us drunk blokes over. Another great swap with great beers and company. Fry up for breaky was mandatory. 
I'll own up to being the first one to pull the pin last nite. 

Trav there's about 1/4 bag left if those dimmies. Eat urself or feed them to ur dog. They will have only thawed out this morning.

Start brewing for the July swap fellas

edit: I spoke with rooky this morning. He was crook and didn't want to make the rest of us crook.


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> 4*, hope you came up all right this morning...or this afternoon.


Ha, Yeah! See Below



Kleiny said:


> 4* did show up around 1200 and i reckon he may have been *hurting*.



I think thats an understatement!

As soon as i put my head on the fence lastnight i knew i 'had to go'. Any longer and it would have been total annhiliation and i didnt want to see the effects of a sharpie and 1/2 doz drunk blokes out in the sticks!

I had an interestng walk back to the apartment lastnight. Got about 1/2 way there and decided to take a 'cat nap'* on a bus stop. I must have had a foot poking out or something and i was awoken sometime shortly after by a taxi driver who was enquiring to see if i was dead/beaten up/drugged. Thankfully i ended up getting a ride home! :lol: 

Thanks again Kleiny for the great hospitality and everyone else for sharing the beers! Cant wait to crack into these swaps!

I think ive only just fully recovered from the effects of lastnight. Unfortuantly everything after whipping out my 'spicy nuts' is a little hazy! Well, off to the pub for a parma! 

* By cat nap i mean too god damn drunk to make it there!


----------



## skippy

Chappo said:


> Have a great one boys





now i look foward to your posts!


----------



## manticle

I think I promised someone I'd share a couple of recipes - maybe for a pale and a brown? If you remember and are still interested let me know.

Kleiny - you probably have about a million bottles of beer left there. I left a few which have black texta on the lids. If you remember, feedback would be great (at least half the fun of the swap for me). They will be pale, american brown (by the way - Janet was lovely and very popular) and hefe.

Cheers again.


----------



## brendo

Sounds like a great night guys - spewing that I had to miss it - especially since I got stitched up in the end by the same people I was supposed to help. Moral of the story - screw trying to help mates - go out and get pissed with brewing mates 


looking forward to sampling the beers soon - got dropped off about an hour ago!!

See you all at the next one

brendo


----------



## brettprevans

come on lads. post those piccies. i thougyht i had quite a few but it seems that they are either blurry or not on the phone pic. so i only have 2 and they are both moring morning after shots of Trav's place. no hungover pics or anything.


----------



## Leigh

LOL. I don't recall seeing any cameras...but then again, I didn't see the crackle either h34r:

You missed a bloody good night Brendo.


----------



## brettprevans

i saw crackle leigh. it was good crackle.  

I think a few of the other fellas had their phones out taking some pics of at least the brewing portion of the day. but then again once that drinking got into full flight there wasnt much else going on


----------



## brendo

Leigh said:


> You missed a bloody good night Brendo.



I know... I was talking with Brewmeister70 last night when he dropped my cases off... you get that on the big jobs  

Glad to hear it was a big success!!

Brendo


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> I think a few of the other fellas had their phones out taking some pics of at least the brewing portion of the day. but then again once that drinking got into full flight there wasnt much else going on


One hand filled held a beer glass, the other had the spray bottle for constant boil-over watch.

Sorry, no more hands available to take photo's.


----------



## Leigh

brendo said:


> I know... I was talking with Brewmeister70 last night when he dropped my cases off... you get that on the big jobs
> 
> Glad to hear it was a big success!!
> 
> Brendo



So did the brewmeister also get his dog?


----------



## brendo

Leigh said:


> So did the brewmeister also get his dog?



yeah I met "Lucky" last night as well... pretty cute and an interesting cross - beagle x whippet


----------



## therook

Absolutely shattered i missed this, after speaking to Trav on the Friday i was all geared up and ready to drive out the driveway Saturday arvo when at 1.40am saturday morning i was spewing and shitting at the same time, spent all Saturday on the couch under the Doona shivering and sweating like a fat pig.

Hope you all had a good time and gave 4star a hard time :lol: 

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

therook said:


> Absolutely shattered i missed this, after speaking to Trav on the Friday i was all geared up and ready to drive out the driveway Saturday arvo when at 1.40am saturday morning i was spewing and shitting at the same time, spent all Saturday on the couch under the Doona shivering and sweating like a fat pig.
> 
> Hope you all had a good time and gave 4star a hard time :lol:
> 
> Rook



I've been that wasted...


----------



## brettprevans

fellas - this is what was in the keg i bought to the swap (subbed carared for caraaroma). albeit with a lot more dry hop reminants in the keg (hence the green beer at the beginning). not sure what the slightly weird flavour was that a few guys picked up (brewmeister & Kleiny). The first Keg was pristine. maybe its from the hopsdegrading in the keg. I didnt actually realise there was so much in the keg. there certainly wasnt meant to be. 

oh well. dont be put off by it. its a great beer


----------



## Kleiny

therook said:


> Absolutely shattered i missed this, after speaking to Trav on the Friday i was all geared up and ready to drive out the driveway Saturday arvo when at 1.40am saturday morning i was spewing and shitting at the same time, spent all Saturday on the couch under the Doona shivering and sweating like a fat pig.
> 
> Hope you all had a good time and gave 4star a hard time :lol:
> 
> Rook


 Queensland Cooties or Banana Flu

:lol: 

Thats my prognosis and you mist a good night Rook

Oh well s&*t happens and there will always be the next one

Edit: Im glad you didn't bring the Banana Flu over you could have started an epidemic like has never been seen before.


----------



## beerDingo

Hey all,

Sounds like everyone had a good night!

4*, when's good to grab the swap beers off you?

Dingo


----------



## brettprevans

Chris - while i think of it. regarding the CO2 keg charger - this does take a threaded CO2 bulk. so its all good. no need to check yours. wish i had of checked that before the swap!


----------



## beerDingo

citymorgue2 said:


> Chris - while i think of it. regarding the CO2 keg charger - this does take a threaded CO2 bulk. so its all good. no need to check yours. wish i had of checked that before the swap!



Yeah, I've got one as well. The little gas bottle that came with it, did not have a thread, but all the refills that i got, do have a thread, and they work fine.


----------



## Fourstar

beerDingo said:


> Hey all,
> Sounds like everyone had a good night!
> 4*, when's good to grab the swap beers off you?
> Dingo



I was thinking of dropping them all off at Fents this thursday after cricket or something? any other time convenient?


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Great swap guys ... many great beers, lots of laughs ... think Mr Polly is in serious contention for chief trouble maker Fents

CM2 went for a "powernap" that lasted all night 

Fourstar was wasted early

manticle looked like he was going to follow then got a second wind 

And whoever gave me that Dubbel with the "issue" I have to say that was the highlight for me beerwise on the night ( and yes I know it was not intentional ). Klieny's beers where not far behind.


Sorry CM2 took the whole day recovering yesterday, glad to here you worked out the CO2 dispenser. While I think of it Klieny is going to take your dim sim cooker to the next BJCP session. Also don't take my hops to the Melb Brewers meeting cause I may not be able to make it. I will drop around some time and pick them up.

Big thanks to Mrs Klieny and the little Klieny's for putting up with us.


----------



## manticle

Chris Taylor said:


> manticle looked like he was going to follow then got a second wind



I often get second, third and even fourth winds. Usually sprinting and eating are the two things that pick me up. I did both.

Your 'golden/tripel that didn't do so well in the comps' was actually one of my beer highlights. Kleiny's Janet was also a winner.


----------



## Fourstar

Chris Taylor said:


> CM2 went for a "powernap" that lasted all night


Ha, thats an understatement! I was wondering where he ran off too. 
Next thing i know im peering in at him thru the foggy windows of the shortbus sleeping like a baby!



Chris Taylor said:


> Fourstar was wasted *early*



Problem with that was SWMBO notes i some how only crawled into bed at around 4:30! :blink: 

Now i haven concerns that:
A. The cabbie who 'saved my life' did something suss with me.
B. I took an extended nap on the bus stop.
C. I took an extended nap on the sofa when i was getting undressed and SWMBO didnt hear me stumble in. (No, not in the cabbies house either)


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Problem with that was SWMBO notes i some how only crawled into bed at around 4:30! :blink:
> 
> Now i haven concerns that:
> A. The cabbie who 'saved my life' did something suss with me.
> B. I took an extended nap on the bus stop.
> C. I took an extended nap on the sofa when i was getting undressed and SWMBO didnt hear me stumble in. (No, not in the cabbies house either)
> D. SWMBO may have woke me up from the above said couch when she came back into the room after going to the swap to pick me up, and ended up having a good ol time with the boys still going until the wee hours.



I'd say it may have been D, but deny everything


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> I'd say it may have been D, but deny everything



Fortunatly i aint Gava and SWMBO doesn't have her licence!  Atleast i didnt miss the Crackling!


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Fortunatly i aint Gava and SWMBO doesn't have her licence!  Atleast i didnt miss the Crackling!


She rocked up in a cab, and sent the cabbie off to pick up some poor passed-out dude at a bus stop... 

But yeah, that Crackling was good!


----------



## gava

Fourstar said:


> Fortunatly i aint Gava and SWMBO doesn't have her licence!  Atleast i didnt miss the Crackling!



Oh yes Im happy she doesn't drink!  my guts was full of about a bazillion different beers.. then i got given and Extra Dry at the inlaws... :icon_vomit:


----------



## WarmBeer

Chris Taylor said:


> And whoever gave me that Dubbel with the "issue" I have to say that was the highlight for me beerwise on the night ( and yes I know it was not intentional ).


To paraphrase Hanlon's razor: "Never attribute to _capability_ that which can be adequately explained by stupidity"

Glad you liked it, even though yes, it was a mistake of a beer.

Thanks for some great beers on the night, you've got my beer planning brain going into overdrive: "mmm... doppelbock, mmm... russian imperial stout"


----------



## Fourstar

Out of interest, did anyone take a FG reading for the wort? I can always take mine again upon pitching the yeast but I think i did one with the refrac and performed some 'balancing' but i was unsure of 1.057 or 14~ plato or sounded correct?

I think i vaguely remember Maple saying something about beign 10 points above expected FG?!

Anyway, ive decided to ferment mine on 1272. Yes, American Ale II. Im going to be using it on the Black IPA and RyePA so i might as well do a 2nd repitch or top crop it onto the sweet TTL wort. Should be an interesting outcome.

With the leftover 3 kg of Golden Promise i'll probabaly whip out another one of these single grain beauties. This time with 100% Styrian. Do a little hop cleanout


----------



## zebba

Fourstar said:


> Out of interest, did anyone take a FG reading for the wort? I can always take mine again upon pitching the yeast but I think i did one with the refrac and performed some 'balancing' but i was unsure of 1.057 or 14~ plato or sounded correct?


I recall those numbers being bandied around just prior to the boil. I was going to take a reading just prior to pitching...

Both Warmbeer and I will be pitching 1968.


----------



## Kleiny

I didnt take a OG reading and pitched 2 stubbies of Ringwood from a previous batch

Fired like a rocket with a great white krausen and no off smells (looks like a winner)

I was a bit suspect on the yeast when i opened the bottles and it decided to jump ship for about 30seconds, Chris and Leigh where still their.

Beer of the swap was somebody's stout later in the night i think it was a sweet stout but im a bit hazy on the detail.

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Beer of the swap was somebody's stout later in the night i think it was a sweet stout but im a bit hazy on the detail.



The sweet stout was mine, thats the one that got 3rd at stout extravaganza. It was the one i planned to give to Rooky. Fortunatly he didnt turn up and everyone got a taster. 

It might have been the RIS that Chris had that was the real winner. Atleast thats the way it seems form the comments so far. I don't think i got a taster of that. I recall having an oatmeal, (i think) but after we finished the brew up everything started to go pear shaped for me.


----------



## Leigh

Yes, that sweet stout and Janet. Also Manticles Heffe was a nice drop. They're my top 3.

Would like recipes to add to my database if you guys don't mind.


----------



## brettprevans

shattered that there was something wrong with my keg of golden rye. 

Fourstar's lactic beer was unbeleiveable crystal clear and pale. that made my top 3 beer list. I remember Janet, AMber ale, Chris's Heff, Dave Sour Wheaty (yum), umm and after that its a bit hazy just which beer's were who's. The other Brett had some good beers. i remember that but nfi what they were now.


----------



## Leigh

Only had 1 beer all night that I couldn't finish cause I didn't like it. A superb range of top beers :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

Leigh said:


> Yes, that sweet stout and Janet. Also Manticles Heffe was a nice drop. They're my top 3.
> 
> Would like recipes to add to my database if you guys don't mind.



As taken from the WAYB II thread, post#3058

Looking back i'd change the water profile slightly. Push the malt further with the CaCl and balance out the hardness.
MASH:
2g Chalk
2g Baking Soda

BOIL:
4g CaCl
1g CaSO4




Fourstar said:


> 1st cab off the rank for a possible 3 batch brew day. SWEET SWEET STOUT! :icon_drool2:
> 
> Crme de Stout
> Sweet Stout
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 30/04/2009
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Brewer: Braden
> Boil Size: 30.90 L
> Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L)
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0
> Taste Notes:
> 
> Ingredients
> 4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.1 %
> 0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (413.0 SRM) Grain 7.2 %
> 0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 4.5 %
> 0.20 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 %
> 0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.6 %
> 0.50 kg Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 9.0 %
> 50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 31.6 IBU
> 0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1.50 tsp Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 2.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale
> 
> Beer Profile
> Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
> Bitterness: 31.6 IBU
> Est Color: 36.9 SRM
> 
> Mash Profile
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.6 C 66.0 C 60 min
> Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## Kleiny

Leigh said:


> Yes, that sweet stout and Janet. Also Manticles Heffe was a nice drop. They're my top 3.
> 
> Would like recipes to add to my database if you guys don't mind.



For Janet

The recipe is in the database under Operation Mongoose Brown Ale


----------



## Leigh

Thanks guys


----------



## manticle

Will post hefe when I get home.

My OG reading of the landlord before pitching was 1050. The temperature would be ambient temps from Sunday so not sure of any exact adjustments.

I pitched recultured 1099 (whitbread)


----------



## Maple

manticle said:


> Will post hefe when I get home.
> 
> My OG reading of the landlord before pitching was 1050. The temperature would be ambient temps from Sunday so not sure of any exact adjustments.
> 
> I pitched recultured 1099 (whitbread)


Make sure you include your mash regime in this Manticle, I think this was the key to those awesome flavours that came through.


----------



## Kleiny

WarmBeer said:


> No, but by the end of the night I may very well be like the purple wiggle:
> 
> "1...2...3...WAKE UP, BRETT"



How True you where WarmBeer just the wrong Brett


----------



## Kleiny




----------



## Brewmeister70

Thanks for hosting a great swap, Kleiny (and thanks to your missus and juniors for putting up with as as mentioned previously).

My favourites were Janet, 4*'s amber and the Berliner Weisse. 

It was great to put a face (and names) to forum handles, as always.

I've been guilty of cracking acouple of offerings already but notice there isn't a tasting thread yet.

Question: Could one of you clever guys start one as I don't know how it's done? Had Kleiny's Helles and Fents' Cream ale last night...

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans

done Ian - here


----------



## kenlock

Just got my case swap beers. Thanks to DonMatteo for organising their transportation up at the last minute, and keeping for collection.  

And a big thank you to Maple for taking them up at the last moment and bringing them back. :beer: 

Hope you all had a great time, and the yeasts went to a good home! (Kleiny I hope that that was an activator you didn't have!)

Looking forward to the beers, and feedback.

Cheers Ken


----------



## Kleiny

Yep thanks heaps to all those who gave me a bit extra (Beer or Yeast)

All will be given a great home

Kenlock, the pils yeast is one i needed real soon once the chinese saaz come in. Thanks for the yeast it was a great gift.

Kleiny


----------



## kenlock

Awesome :super: 

Glad it was better than socks and hankies at Xmas!


----------



## manticle

Leigh said:


> Yes, that sweet stout and Janet. Also Manticles Heffe was a nice drop. They're my top 3.
> 
> Would like recipes to add to my database if you guys don't mind.





Maple said:


> Make sure you include your mash regime in this Manticle, I think this was the key to those awesome flavours that came through.



Found here:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...ic=39610&hl=

A couple of notes: In the version tasted at the swap I think I threw in about 1-200 g dme because I was off my intended gravity by around 5 points.
I didn't put it in the db because I don't think it's a necessary part of the recipe. 

Step mashing was done purely by adding hot water and adjusting with cold if necessary except in the case
of the single decoction. First AG wheat I've ever done (and first decoction or step mash) so loads of room for improvement but good advice from a few people, especially Screwtop, helped me figure a few things out.


----------



## beerDingo

Fourstar said:


> I was thinking of dropping them all off at Fents this thursday after cricket or something? any other time convenient?



We have cricket on Thursdays. Think we've got an 8pm game tonight. But you can rock past Thornbury Indoor Sports if you want. Fents, HairOfDog, and myself will be there...

Otherwise whenever. I'm in Thornbury if that makes it easier. Or I can cruise down to Richmond?


----------



## D.lycle

not gonna be able to make it now booo
Hopefully will be about for the suffolk meet in the new year?


----------

